# Naruto 661 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Dec 25, 2013)

No chapter until January 15th, I believe.

Oh well, you know the drill. 



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Jad (Dec 25, 2013)

Hopefully some side-lined Alliance members get their shine (Rookies anyone -erm Rock Lee?). Can't think of any other better situation then this right now. Come on Kishi, let em shine.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2013)

Minato will rush to Naruto's aid, leaving Kakashi vulnerable.

Kakashi v Obito.
Kakashi is wounded and during that time, BZ grabs the Rinnegan for Madara and leaves.
Kakashi is with Obito when he dies and gets vital information about Madara from him.

Maybe 2/3 chapters though.


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

Naruto is thought to be dead or dying while Sasuke takes the front stage against Madara who shows a bit more of his power and continues to be dominant.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 25, 2013)

madara rips the kyuubi out of minato next, then rips the rinnegan out of obito's face


----------



## Ant (Dec 25, 2013)

-Shinobi Alliance gets discouraged
-Naruto cries(again)
-Madara starts MEP 
-Sasuke tries stopping Madara

Something along these lines.....


----------



## Exuto (Dec 25, 2013)

- gaara reveals what kyuubi said
-Minato is screwed
-sasuke gets some action
-naruto cries and believes there's no hope left
-obito dies, uses rinne tensei and departs final words to kakashi


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2013)

Sasuke realizes the truth, he needs to fight God power with God power.

With Orochimaru's help, Sasuke obtains Hashirama and Juugo's powers.

Rinnegan vs Rinnegan. :ignoramus


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 25, 2013)

Naruto after being saved will save Sasuke and the others who are losing to Madara
Btw I suppose that first we'll see Alliance's reaction to what happen to Naruto and Sasuke becomes mad as hell.
Minato and Kakashi will be in kill mode after this,that's for sure.


----------



## Hasan (Dec 25, 2013)

Flashback chapter with cherished memories of Kurama-chan such as: 1 – 2 – 3 – 4 – 5. 

On a more serious note, with the Bijū and Jinchūriki's fall, the alliance's morale is crushed. The Gokage back down; the fodders realize Madara is different from the other guy. In face of the overwhelming power, a bit of antagonism towards Naruto would be good, as they recall Obito's words that the new world would be much better. You know, "You should have listened to him" kind of vibe. With Hashirama being incapcitated at the moment, Sarutobi, Tobirama and Sasuke step forward.

Chapter 662: _Enter: Sarutobi!_


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2013)

Didn't expect this to happen, especially before Madara was able to recover his remaining eye.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 25, 2013)

With Naruto at the point of death, Madara raises his hand to put him out of his misery.
......Then out of nowhere, loud party is heard.
Who the fuck is that?
Holy shit, it's Iron Man!


----------



## Jad (Dec 25, 2013)

Hopefully WSJ previews start coming true. The Gai WSJ preview may finally come to fruition.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 25, 2013)

The Sage should be appearing in a few chapters to prevent Naruto from dying since he will eventually die from the extraction.

Or Naruto will die, and be resurrected. :ignoramus


----------



## Rosi (Dec 25, 2013)

Hopefully some Obito 



And Gai going 8 gates


----------



## Lovely (Dec 25, 2013)

Everyone reacts to Naruto. A lot of dramatics and/or flashbacks. Sasuke might step up by the end.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sasuke cry over Naruto's dead body.Then the power of friendship will resurrect Naruto.


----------



## RBL (Dec 25, 2013)

i predict Gai going Eight Gates


----------



## Sacrass (Dec 25, 2013)

Hinata goes NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN NARUTO KUN

Naruto ressurects as the Shinigami.


----------



## RBL (Dec 25, 2013)

My prediction : In the Middle of the hopelessness, gaara and his pet are saved by an incredible kick,

Rock Lee : i owed you this gaara, you helped me in that ocation...

Gaara: ...???

*flashback about the Gaara and Rock Lee vs Kimimaro fight.*

end of the chapter : Gaara and Rock Lee reunited again as allies, fighting... AGAINST...!!!


----------



## Jad (Dec 25, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> My prediction : In the Middle of the hopelessness, gaara and his pet are saved by an incredible kick,
> 
> Rock Lee : i owed you this gaara, you helped me in that ocation...
> 
> ...



It's beautiful


----------



## Abz (Dec 25, 2013)

Ye I expect Gai doing something soon....If anyone is going to by them time now...it's Gai...until Naruto recovers....which we all know he will.. 

also Why do i get the feeling Yin Kurama will notify minato of Yang kurama's predicament...and will cause development over at obito and kakashi side of the battle


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 25, 2013)

Naruto's Uzumaki heritage will allow him to survive the extraction and he'll get Kurama's chakra from either the Alliance cloaks or Minato's Yin half.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 25, 2013)

Sasuke will be mad


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 25, 2013)

i'm thinking this is where the focus goes over to Minato & Kakashi's dance off with BZ.


----------



## Abz (Dec 25, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke will be mad



Reaaalllly Maaaaad....



in fact..that's an understatement.

he'll come to nardo's rescue...only to find him proper shaken up...

i mean c'mon madz pretty much violated him.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 25, 2013)

Next few chapters prediction:

All goes to hell. Sasuke and the Hokages try to save Naruto but it's too late, Madara gets the Yang Kurama.  Madara absorbs the rest of the Bijuus and Yin Kurama from Minato and becomes Juubi Jinchuriki. Madara kicks everyone's ass in mere seconds. The Hokages are gone, Sasuke is beaten, Naruto lies looking dead. 

But the night is darkest just before the dawn. Some crazy RS-power in Naruto awakens and he rises with new power.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 25, 2013)

Abz said:


> Reaaalllly Maaaaad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Madara is about to discover the bromance between Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 25, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara is about to discover the bromance between Naruto and Sasuke



at least kishi is consistently paralleling naruto <-> sasuke and hasi <-> madz


----------



## calimike (Dec 25, 2013)

MS preview reveal "Kurama's about to be taken... What Now!
*considering that chakra is stored in a separate location from Kurama himself.*

I predict Naruto used jutsu to take Kurama back O_o


----------



## Rosi (Dec 25, 2013)

calimike said:


> MS preview reveal "Kurama's about to be taken... What Now!
> *considering that chakra is stored in a separate location from Kurama himself.*
> 
> I predict Naruto used jutsu to take Kurama back O_o



That would be so fucking lame


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2013)

calimike said:


> MS preview reveal "Kurama's about to be taken... What Now!
> *considering that chakra is stored in a separate location from Kurama himself.*
> 
> I predict Naruto used jutsu to take Kurama back O_o



That's not the real preview. That's just the throwaway comment that never means anything.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 25, 2013)

*Chapter 661 Prediction:*   What comes around.

This time Gaara is in the position to save Naruto, and Gaara unleashes his sand and grapples the chakra of Kurama and reconnects it with Naruto, but Madara is persistant.   Though Shukaku goes in and distract him enough that Kurama and Naruto are saved, but Madara turns the tables and absorbs Shukaku.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 25, 2013)

Sasuke and Minato fight Madara


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 25, 2013)

I predict the alliance will continue to be useless.ck

That's something we can all count on to happen each chapter.ck


----------



## eurytus (Dec 25, 2013)

Naruto dying, the bijuus and the alliance collectively hyperventilate.


----------



## Xeros (Dec 25, 2013)

I predict Tobirama will strip naked and fight against shirtless Madara.

Shirtless Madara vs...



Naked tobirama 

ck


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 25, 2013)

Xeros said:


> I predict Tobirama will strip naked and fight against shirtless Madara.
> 
> Shirtless Madara vs...
> 
> ...



Now that's something I'd commit murder to see.:33 

But Madara is overpowered as fuck,so the worst Tobirama could do to him is make him feel insecure for having a better body.

However if the entire alliance gets naked and helps take madara down it'd be a different story. Add hashi into the mix and it'd be an outright curbstomp.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 26, 2013)

Naruto...turns out to be okay...ish. Seriously, I doubt Kishimoto is going to "kill off" his main character this early in the final stages of the game.

The rest of the Alliance finally does something. Maybe we get some page-wasting reaction shots.

If not next chapter, then a couple of chapters down the line, we find out what Gaara was told.

Madara is all like "Lol, look at me now." He then fails to follow up because Kishimoto needs to buy time until he figures out a way to "convincingly" have him defeated.

Obito's corpse continues to be used as a meat puppet until he does something to screw with Madara's goals. Maybe Minato and Kakashi do something useful.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 26, 2013)

next chapter: 
naruto's dying. 
minato still does nothing. 
father of the year.


----------



## Panther (Dec 26, 2013)

Naruto survives the bijuu extraction for a short while because of his Uzumaki lineage and having Kushina's blood, giving Tsunade enough time to save his life and for Minato to give him the other half of Kurama.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2013)

Naruto starts dying but then Gaara and the other rookies visit him in his mind giving him determination and Naruto's Uzumaki life force reanimates him. 
Now that Kurama is no longer fused to Naruto's own chakra he can use his hidden chakra reserves that were used to maintain the seal. Naruto shows a semi KCM combined with SM. Thats the long term prediction.


----------



## Addy (Dec 27, 2013)

OROCHIMARU ETS NARUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PopoTime (Dec 27, 2013)

Naruto unconsciously enters SM and converts the latent bijuu chakra in the atmosphere to pure nature energy and absorbs it.

Naruto then glows purple and enters Rikudou Sage mode.


----------



## ArmageDon (Dec 27, 2013)

I think like this. You remember Gyuki when he cutted one tail, and Kurama tells something Gaara (Gaara has chakra of Shukaku because he is his jinchuuriki). Naruto has again KCM, so he will be alive (You remember?), and bijuu-s has give Naruto a little of their chakra (Again you remember??). So the thing will get like this...

Gaara catches Naruto
Gaara brings tentacle of Gyuki and gives him chakra of Shukaku and Gyuki.
So Rikudou Sennin will be back or Naruto will be a semi-jinchuuriki of Juubi, and with other half of Kurama that Minato has, Naruto will be semi-jinchuuriki of Juubi and will kick ass of Madara  

EDIT: There's something i need to add : I think Kurama will not be taken, look at this "KURAMA'S ABOUT TO TAKEN... WHAT NOW?!" , you see "KURAMA'S ABOUT TO TAKEN", so if Kurama would be taken, Kishi-sama would write "KURAMA'S BEEN TAKEN" or something like this

[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 27, 2013)

ArmageDon said:


> EDIT: There's something i need to add : I think Kurama will not be taken, look at this "KURAMA'S ABOUT TO TAKEN... WHAT NOW?!" , you see "KURAMA'S ABOUT TO TAKEN", so if Kurama would be taken, Kishi-sama would write "KURAMA'S BEEN TAKEN" or something like this


Those blurbs written at the beginnings and ends of chapters are from the editor(s), not Kishi. They are removed in the volume releases, so they aren't considered canon.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 29, 2013)

*Shukaku* is the one to catch Naruto as he falls.  

Naruto: I'm not letting you hurt my best friend!

Sad Kurama panel.

Shukaku gives Naruto, the one who Gaara mentioned change his mind about Shukaku, more chakra.

Madara just wanted to rip Kurama away to despair the alliance.

Madara: I love this lively bunch!

Madara enjoys the challenge.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 29, 2013)

Hinata will give Naruto her eyes.


----------



## Joakim3 (Dec 29, 2013)

Naruto will unlock the Rinniebyakusharigan


----------



## Klue (Dec 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's not the real preview. That's just the throwaway comment that never means anything.



Excluding chapter 508's, which confirmed the Rinnegan's place as the ultimate ocular power.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 29, 2013)

Someone is stops all the bijuu from being gathered inside Gedo Mezo


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Dec 29, 2013)

Kyuubi told Gaara to give Naruto a portion of the 1 tails chakra.

It combines with the other 8 beasts chakra Naruto has, and its enough to turn him into a very weak version of the ten tails. Well insignificant compared to Obito and soon to be Madaras version, it's enough to keep him alive, and able to fight(poorly).

He then cries. And that makes everyone else crys because Ino is still connecting everyone to him.

And then Madara starts crying because of how pathetic everyone else is.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 29, 2013)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Kyuubi told Gaara to give Naruto a portion of the 1 tails chakra.
> 
> It combines with the other 8 beasts chakra Naruto has, and its enough to turn him into a very weak version of the ten tails. Well insignificant compared to Obito and soon to be Madaras version, it's enough to keep him alive, and able to fight(poorly).
> 
> ...



Seems legit. Explains why Hachibi left his tentacle (because he is another one that didn't give his chakra to Naruto).


----------



## Gabe (Dec 29, 2013)

It is revealed that the Hachibi cut his tentacle to save bee so he can use the chakra not to die. One was enough to revive the juubi when obito did it. It could be used to save bee. Madara then seals the bijuu and sends white zetsu to relieve the other eye so he can seal the juubi and become fully complete. Naruto will be significantly weaken and tired.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 29, 2013)

I wonder if the Alliance will lose their kyuubi chakra now.

Because if not, they might band together and help him until Minato can give him the other half. 

It could be a cheesy reverse scenario of Naruto holding everyone else up with the KC. Just the kind of thing Kishi might do.

Hard to say if they lost it though.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 29, 2013)

Gaara and Bee give Naruto portions of 8 and 1 tails. Minato gives Naruto either his Kyuubi or a part; maybe all the alliance give Naruto their Kyuubi chakra as well. Obito redeems himself giving Kakasi his other sharingan and remaining Bijuu chakrs; not enough to give Kakashi Bijuu powers bur enough to boost Kakashi reserves at least temporarily so he can use the full potential of his eyes and never go blind. Madara recovers his Rinnegan and we have a wank chapter of kamui full potential where Kakashi beats the crap out of Madara and Madara resorts to Juubi.


----------



## navy (Dec 29, 2013)

Minato and Kakashi defeat Black Zetsu off panel and get the Rinnengan and Sharingan respectively. Minato revives Naruto and apologizes for always being late. Minato then gives Naruto his half of the Kyuubi and shares some chakra with Kakashi so he wont get tired from sharingan overuse. Kishi then finds an excuse for Minato to disappear. Naruto turns on Bijuu-Sage Mode and Kakashi activates Susano.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Dec 29, 2013)

Kishimoto wouldn't have introduced Yin and Yang Kurama on the playing field if he didn't intend them to be made whole again in Naruto.

As for Sasuke, he might activate big bro's Totsuka and Yata with his PS


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Dec 30, 2013)

Orochimaru eats Naruto.


----------



## Abz (Dec 30, 2013)

i am expecting a 'reaction to what just transpired and madara boasting about it' chapter....


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 30, 2013)

Roberts-The-Vile said:


> Orochimaru eats Naruto.



I need more details.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Dec 30, 2013)

Roberts-The-Vile said:


> Orochimaru eats Naruto.



Nah, he only has taste for Le Sauce


----------



## Addy (Dec 30, 2013)

Oro ets naruto.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 30, 2013)

Anko, Kabuto, Yamato and Jiraiya appear


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 30, 2013)

*Chapter 661: The Alpha*
Pages 1-4​[sp=Preview]We all thought RS was blond. We were wrong.[/sp]
'No!' Nardo screamed at the empty seal. Kurama had been taken.
The slight dampness of the seal was immediately replaced by a bone warming chill. The jingling sounds of a Shakujo rumbling in the distance.
Nardo supressed  a shiver. Who was the invader of his mindscape?
The jingles became louder, a sign that the cause was getting closer.
A bead of sweat trickled down Nardo's chin as he took a taijutsu stance.
Blue sandals found their way out of the darkness into the light.
Jingle!
The invader walked out in slowly, well thought-out steps, a look of indignation in his peculiar eyes.
Nardo took in the invader's appearance, a whole bunch of emotions flying through his visage in an instant.
'Itachi?' Naruto whispered in shock.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Dec 30, 2013)

Heavenly Bang said:


> *Chapter 661: The Alpha*
> Pages 1-4​[sp=Preview]We all thought RS was blond. We were wrong.[/sp]
> 'No!' Nardo screamed at the empty seal. Kurama had been taken.
> The slight dampness of the seal was immediately replaced by a bone warming chill. The jingling sounds of a Shakujo rumbling in the distance.
> ...




Fixed. Would be a much bigger shocker.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 30, 2013)

You'd be right....if you weren't so wrong.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 30, 2013)

Dat clone goes poof


----------



## PopoTime (Dec 30, 2013)

Chapter 661: 

Naruto's corpse lands in a heap, people be crying and shit.

Hinata be sheddin tem tears, Sakura be feeling more useless than ever, Sasuke is having an emotional breakdown (again).  Minato still be high as fuck.

Suddenly, Naruto's corpse disappears in a puff of smoke.


Meanwhile, in the distance a pair of blue eyes open.

"Damn, my clones were so close to soloing the war too, ah well thanks for the company Gamaken."

Naruto disappears in a flash of light and reappears in front of the alliance.

Madara: But how, how did you manage to trick these eyes of mine?

Naruto: We all live in our respective illusions, you were just wishing that my clone WAS the real me, and so you effectively fell into your own genjutsu

Madara: But i just absorbed the nine tails 

Naruto: Since when were you under the impression that that was the real Nine tails?

Suddenly a burst of smoke appears in the Mazo's mouth

Madara: Dafuq?

Naruto: Thanks Itachi


----------



## NW (Dec 30, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Chapter 661:
> 
> Naruto's corpse lands in a heap, people be crying and shit.
> 
> ...


Seems legit.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 30, 2013)

This is the start of long flashback chapters. Expect to have atleast 2-3 chapters of Kurama&Naruto flashbacks and backstory.


----------



## Klue (Dec 30, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> This is the start of long flashback chapters. Expect to have atleast 2-3 chapters of Kurama&Naruto flashbacks and backstory.



Seems legit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> This is the start of long flashback chapters. Expect to have atleast 2-3 chapters of Kurama&Naruto flashbacks and backstory.



Yea I think we can all expect some retconned flashbacks about how the kyuubi was sweet and loving to Naruto when he got made fun of as a kid.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 30, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Chapter 661:
> 
> Naruto's corpse lands in a heap, people be crying and shit.
> 
> ...



Do it Kishi, those tears of rage will be sweet.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wonder if the Alliance will lose their kyuubi chakra now.
> 
> Because if not, they might band together and help him until Minato can give him the other half.
> 
> ...



It's been confirmed to be permanent, problem is Naruto might not be able to control it like he could before. i.e. Fodders will have to figure out how to use it themselves or will be unable to awaken/use it.


----------



## Klue (Dec 30, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> It's been confirmed to be permanent, problem is Naruto might not be able to control it like he could before. i.e. Fodders will have to figure out how to use it themselves or will be unable to awaken/use it.



Time to give that shit back, to save the hero.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> It's been confirmed to be permanent, problem is Naruto might not be able to control it like he could before. i.e. Fodders will have to figure out how to use it themselves or will be unable to awaken/use it.



All bets are off if the Kyuubi gets eaten and its powers turned into those of another creature though. 

I can see it either way. Either Alliance is helpless and continues to be useless like they have always been, or they band together to help Naruto as a reverse to what happened when Neji died. The latter is sure to be embarrassingly written though. Maybe they'll move in shape of a heart this time.


----------



## BisonLlama (Dec 30, 2013)

Will the next chapter be in two weeks due to holidays and breaks?


----------



## Boom Burger (Dec 30, 2013)

BisonLlama said:


> Will the next chapter be in two weeks due to holidays and breaks?



Due on the 15th, apparently


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 30, 2013)

Any WSJ Previews out yet?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2013)

A heroine steps forward! Madara will-!?!?!?


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 30, 2013)

Consider the following


_Enter House of Hyuuga: Konoha's Strongest_


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 30, 2013)

Time for the power of an Uzumaki to be fully brought to light.


----------



## Jad (Dec 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> A heroine steps forward! Madara will-!?!?!?



Is that the actual preview or are you just making one up?


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 30, 2013)

Jad said:


> Is that the actual preview or are you just making one up?



"A *heroine *steps forward! Madara will-!?!?!?"...in the context of this manga, the bolded word would suggest that Pika is pulling a fast one on us.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 30, 2013)

Sasuke vs Madara for a volume and a half


----------



## Revolution (Dec 30, 2013)

*fake spoilers in the HoU - check them!*


----------



## Psychic (Dec 31, 2013)

I was using my psychic powers to see what was gonna come up next and this is weird...I see Karin and Sasuke stepping up to save Naruto.

I can understand Sasuke...but Karin?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 31, 2013)

^

That would make me so happy!

She has expressed concern for helping in the war (only for Suigetsu to shut her down)


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

i predict ninja cats will come and save everyone


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 31, 2013)

I predict:



> "Ino Yamanaka will make her move, A single Shintenshin that changes the course of the battle, What will Madara do?"


----------



## lolKamui (Dec 31, 2013)

Obito overpowers BZ, gets his other eye back then uses the blackhole ability he gains as his third technique to suck in Madara and send everyone home happy.


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 31, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> A heroine steps forward! Madara will-!?!?!?



I'm assuming this is beyond fake. Even if not, Gai hasn't done anything in a while.

No anime or manga for three weeks straight... I has a sad. 

When it's finally time, I predict at least three pages dedicated to giving each rookie and Kage a reaction shot.


----------



## Klue (Dec 31, 2013)

Rinnegan Sasuke takes flight. Madara is in for it now; he'll learn first hand, the true power of Itachi's eyes.


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 31, 2013)

sauske realizes that this is the part where good guys get thrown around for a bit, so he visits the old cat woman to hear stories of nii-san until naruto goes believe it over madara


----------



## Revolution (Dec 31, 2013)

KingBoo said:


> sauske realizes that this is the part where good guys get thrown around for a bit, so he visits the old cat woman to hear stories of nii-san until naruto goes believe it over madara



He pretty much severed his relationship with her after bringing people over to take her stuff and Karin being a straight up bitch to her (possibly to defend Juugo and get the attention off him taking the curtains?)

Yeah, I know it's a joke post, but I can never forget that meeting.


----------



## O-ushi (Dec 31, 2013)

Naruto dies. Madara completes Moon Eye Plan.
Ironically in the genjutsu world "fake" Naruto uncovers the truth and dispels the EMS cast on the moon through a series of perfectly placed plot devices and dispels the genjutsu including himself bringing everyone back to reality.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 31, 2013)

O-ushi said:


> Naruto dies. Madara completes Moon Eye Plan.
> Ironically in the genjutsu world "fake" Naruto uncovers the truth and dispels the EMS cast on the moon through a series of perfectly placed plot devices and dispels the genjutsu including himself bringing everyone back to reality.



so the collective wills and memories of naruto lead the fake naruto to victory? then everyone wakes up and it turns out he just died.

that's pretty interesting. doesn't make any sense. but 10/10.


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope Madara lays a beating on Naruto this chapter. Just to further humiliate him after losing Kurama 

Him getting the other eye would also be sweet, but it's pretty much inevitable I think.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 31, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Time for the power of an Uzumaki to be fully brought to light.



not until those 9 shits u call gods become madara's bitches boosting his power to 9000


----------



## CuteJuubi (Dec 31, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> A heroine steps forward! Madara will-!?!?!?



Hinata again?


----------



## Iruel (Dec 31, 2013)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke takes flight. Madara is in for it now; *he'll learn first hand, the true power of Itachi's eyes*.



Yeah, that they are fodder before him.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 31, 2013)

Sasuke must defeat Sheng-Long to stand a chance

**


----------



## Near67 (Dec 31, 2013)

Obito somehow rinne tenseis Konan, and then somehow Konan appears into the battlefied, and then somehow she will make Madara explode with her paper bombs, and somehow she will thus become the heroine of the entire shinobi world. She will be the Angel of hope that will lead the entire world to true Peace pek

Miracles can happen...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 31, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> not until those 9 shits u call gods become madara's bitches boosting his power to 9000



Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki's Children may return to their mother's womb.

But they may not.

In either case...Madara loses. All he does is compliment the Nine Gods. He needs them. He craves them. He kneels before their power. He must have their power by his side or he shall DIE.

He is hopeless if the Nine Gods are not by his side.
So pathetic...had to resort to using their Mother against them. I can't be mad.
Its like expecting me to be mad that Kryptonite can defeat Superman. All Gods have their weakness.

Madara's time will soon come.

Lord Shukaku, the Ghost of the Sands
Lord Matatabi, the eternal flame
Lord Isobu, Poseidon's gaurdian
Lord Goku, the epitome of masculinity
Lord Kokuo, Hades' horse of the apocalypse
Lord Saiken, nature's daughter
Lord Lucky Seven, the impossible wind
Lord Great Eight, The rampaging bull of the Titans
AND OF COURSE!!!!!!!!

*LORD
KURAMA*

The Nine Gods have proven their worth and when Hagoromo returns...their power shall be heard for generations to come!


----------



## Klue (Dec 31, 2013)

Iruel said:


> Yeah, that they are fodder before him.



Iruel. You'll never grow up if you continue to live in denial.


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 31, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> He pretty much severed his relationship with her after bringing people over to take her stuff and Karin being a straight up bitch to her (possibly to defend Juugo and get the attention off him taking the curtains?)
> 
> Yeah, I know it's a joke post, but I can never forget that meeting.



nahhh sauske won't forget about the old woman. i can see his kids visiting her to do that cat paw collection mini game like in the filler. if sauske has kids anyway. hard to tell since most uchihas seem to be asexual


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 31, 2013)

We finally found out what type of Sage Mode Hashirama's is: he developed it himself as part of his Mokuton or if he learned it from somewhere.

Also many reactions from the Alliance about what just happened and maybe even some inner thoughts from Naruto describing the pain he's feeling.



PikaCheeka said:


> I wonder if the Alliance will lose their kyuubi chakra now.
> 
> Because if not, they might band together and help him until Minato can give him the other half.
> 
> ...



They should lose the shroud for now. It may be permanent but it remains on as long as Naruto has it activated and hasn't run out of it. The last time they did was when he used all of it to protect them from the Juubi's Tenpen Chii so it ran out from everyone, even Naruto's.

He doesn't have it activated anymore currently and has basically ran out of it.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 1, 2014)

I woke up hoping for a chapter, but I guess I was too optimistic 

I want to see Madara succeed, really.


----------



## Klue (Jan 1, 2014)

It's a prediction. No way they have spoilers already.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah probably, but I think that with 3 weeks without chapter, we will have something like early spoilers.


----------



## Klue (Jan 1, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Yeah probably, but I think that with 3 weeks without chapter, we will have something like early spoilers.



And what makes you believe that?


----------



## Xeros (Jan 1, 2014)

NARUTO - ナルト - 第661：うずまきの死

ナルトが鞍馬は彼から抽出した時の衝撃に表示され、

の間に、二代目は彼の弟を保存して、

立ち向かう助けと思われる。

するかを決定。


綱手もサクラとナルトを助けることになります。

サスケがマダラの攻撃をブロックするようにスサノオを 形成すると、スタンドに表示されます。
オビト、ちょっと一瞬黒ゼツに耐えられるようにしよう と、彼の輪廻眼は運ばれたが、同じようにすぐにカカシ が黒ゼツを殺しました。港区は、ナルトに何が起こった のかを知らされると、彼はすぐに到着します。

章の終わり


----------



## rac585 (Jan 1, 2014)

we won't see any spoilers till after 660 comes out in japan i believe.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 1, 2014)

Xeros said:


> NARUTO - ナルト - 第661：うずまきの死
> 
> ナルトが鞍馬は彼から抽出した時の衝撃に表示され、
> 
> ...



Seems too good to be a spoiler, at least when I run it though google translate. 
Usually, the names of characters have double meaning, and it would show in the translations. Likewise, the grammar is a bit too good.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jan 1, 2014)

Madara is just a misguided pony



Ultimately he will learn that "Friendship is Magic" 

If Kishimoto didn't care about Madara's character then he won't give him redemption like Gato or Hidan, Kishimoto's act of "caring" for his characters involves redemption, just like Gaara, Orochimaru, Nagato, Obito,etc. 

In the end he will probably realize his mistake and like so many antagonists that preceded him in this Manga, he will choose to "Believe It!" in Naruto.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jan 1, 2014)

6 pages so far and 2 weeks to go. 

either 
A- Resistence from some of the biju to get suck inn.
B- Madara show upper hand at something and give another hint of history of the sage.
C- We change to Obito.
D- FLASHBACKS are comming 

you guys choose.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 1, 2014)

We get a flashback of Naruto's life. Chapter ends with his death.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jan 1, 2014)

Mofo said:


> We get a flashback of Naruto's life. Chapter ends with his death.



Possible, but they already proved that only Uzumaki can survive Tailed-Beast extractions


----------



## Boom Burger (Jan 1, 2014)

ShockDragoon said:


> Possible, but they already proved that only Uzumaki can survive Tailed-Beast extractions



Nope, Uzumaki are proven to not die instantly after extraction, but they will still die eventually due to it. Kushina still would have died. 

Naruto will die as well, IMO. Will provide the platform for Obito's redemption, if he can hold off Zetsu he may be able to pull off another RT, bringing him and a couple of others back to life.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 1, 2014)

i don't think naruto will die, but he's definitely not going to tank an extraction all by himself. kurama's plan will save him.


----------



## iJutsu (Jan 1, 2014)

If you think about it:
Kushina = princess
Kyuubi = fruit
Naruto = RS

In this case, Naruto got to eat the fruit too, but now is forced to throw it back up. But that won't mean he will die or become powerless.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 1, 2014)

Still expecting some retconned flashbacks about how the Kyuubi was actually nice to Naruto when he was a little kid. 

Goodbye pre-chapter-500 kyuubi.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still expecting some retconned flashbacks about how the Kyuubi was actually nice to Naruto when he was a little kid.
> 
> Goodbye pre-chapter-500 kyuubi.



Thinking about things the Kyuubi was not as much of a prick as people assume him to be. For the most part he just left Naruto alone, if he really wanted to be a prick he could have manipulated from the age of 3. Wasn't exactly kind to Naruto, but it would have been easy for him to be the only being to show Naruto kindness that would make him the only person he cares about.

As for what will happen next chapter. I'm wondering if Sasuke will cut the chains to the Bijuu just before they're absorbed by Madara. I always wonder whether Kishimoto will actually follow through with such scenes. I believe that Naruto has lost the Kyuubi though, so I think we will have a reaction + gloating chapter.

The series is getting on my nerves to be honest, the structure has just been horrendous. This 1 arc should have been divided into 3-4 arcs so that the themes were appropriately illustrated and, most importantly, so that there could be a cool down period. Because we have only seen the characters in battle, it feels as though they've been robbed of their character, they don't feel human any more.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jan 2, 2014)

Boom Burger said:


> Nope, Uzumaki are proven to not die instantly after extraction, but they will still die eventually due to it. Kushina still would have died.



Erm not really what killed her was not getting medical attention after giving birth along with using massive amounts of chakra to restrain Kurama and having the Bijuu ripped out of her.

If she had gotten the medical attention she needed or not used so much chakra she could have likely survived.


----------



## Klue (Jan 2, 2014)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Erm not really what killed her was not getting medical attention after giving birth along with using massive amounts of chakra to restrain Kurama and having the Bijuu ripped out of her.
> 
> If she had gotten the medical attention she needed or not used so much chakra she could have likely survived.



If that were the case, Minato would have made sure she received medical attention. There was no reason for him to seal her remaining chakra inside of Naruto.

He did just that because she was going to die regardless.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jan 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> If that were the case, Minato would have made sure she received medical attention. There was no reason for him to seal her remaining chakra inside of Naruto.
> 
> He did just that because she was going to die regardless.



Did you miss the fact that he had to rush and fight Obito and leave both Kushina and Naruto undefended and that scene with Kurama is letterally seconds after he teleports Kurama away from the village?

The guy had his hands full.


----------



## Klue (Jan 2, 2014)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Did you miss the fact that he had to rush and fight Obito and leave both Kushina and Naruto undefended and that scene with Kurama is letterally seconds after he teleports Kurama away from the village?
> 
> The guy had his hands full.



Teleporting her before a medic ninja, after moving the Kyuubi, would have taken half a second.

She was going to die.

There is literally no reason for him to seal her chakra away, just so she could meet Naruto later on, if there was a chance for her to survive.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 2, 2014)

yeah there's no reason for kishi to remind us all throughout the manga that jins die when their bijuu are extracted, if when it happened to the main character he was able to just survive it all along.

why is it hard for people to accept that naruto would need something other than kyuubi or raw willpower to make it through a full extraction?


----------



## Harbour (Jan 2, 2014)

Predict crazy trolling from Kishomoto.
Kyuubi and Ichibi managed somehow to pull out all parts of Juubi from GM and make Naruto the RS.
MadaraFandom rages.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 2, 2014)

Rac said:


> yeah there's no reason for kishi to remind us all throughout the manga that jins die when their bijuu are extracted, if when it happened to the main character he was able to just survive it all along.
> 
> why is it hard for people to accept that naruto would need something other than kyuubi or raw willpower to make it through a full extraction?



Because We (the audience) and Naruto didnt know about the Uzumaki Heritage and that Uzumaki's had extraordinary ability to survive damage that would kill most people. 

Why is it so hard for you to believe that Naruto doesn't need it when unlike Garra or his mother or any other Jin She survived not only giving Birth while keeping Kurama locked tight she also survived getting Kurama extracted. Face it even if Kurama gets extracted from Naruto all he'll be is in shock but be winded at most.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 2, 2014)

Naruto will survive long enough for the other half of the Kyuubi to be sealed inside of him. That's ultimately why Minato is the Jinchuriki of that half - he's already dead, so he can't die if he extracts it from himself and seals it inside his son.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 2, 2014)

again there's no point to all that foreshadowing just to reveal that it could just be tanked all along. what purpose does it serve?

as for kushina.... that's been argued to death. she wasn't going to live either way.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 2, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Naruto will survive long enough for the other half of the Kyuubi to be sealed inside of him. That's ultimately why Minato is the Jinchuriki of that half - he's already dead, so he can't die if he extracts it from himself and seals it inside his son.



Also in this case Naruto would die pretty much the same. The cost of extracting a bijuu from its own Jinchuuriki is the death, as explained by Chiyo. 
Kushina, after the kyuubi's extraction, was willing to reseal it within herself again and dying alongside with it because the truth is that she was on the verge of death, she was only momentarily outlived from the extraction, this's the special peculiarity of Uzumaki blood, vigorous and strong as that cockroachs', as Kabuto stated it). If you crush a cockroach, it may not die immediately but survived and destined for a slow agony that will lead it to the death. That's the same for Uzumaki blood.


----------



## jso (Jan 2, 2014)

Rac said:


> again there's no point to all that foreshadowing just to reveal that it could just be tanked all along. what purpose does it serve?
> 
> as for kushina.... that's been argued to death. she wasn't going to live either way.



It's not really foreshadowing in that sense though. It's just setting a general precedent but we've been shown various copouts and have plenty wiggleroom.

- His special Uzumaki lineage blah blah unlike any non-kyuubi jinchuuriki that we know of
- Kushina didnt die immediately
- Only has half a bijuu unlike any other jinchuuriki ever in existence, extraction trauma may not be as great
- Sage mode hax available if need be to supplement his body's state

There's plenty of excuses for him to survive even though the general outcome is usually death.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 2, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> Also in this case Naruto would die pretty much the same. The cost of extracting a bijuu from its own Jinchuuriki is the death, as explained by Chiyo.
> Kushina, after the kyuubi's extraction, was willing to reseal it within herself again and dying alongside with it because the truth is that she was on the verge of death, she was only momentarily outlived from the extraction, this's the special peculiarity of Uzumaki blood, vigorous and strong as that cockroachs', as Kabuto stated it). If you crush a cockroach, it may not die immediately but survived and destined for a slow agony that will lead it to the death. That's the same for Uzumaki blood.



Im not sure about that. Kushina would die from the traumatic injuries Kurama gave her rather then the extraction. Also the Uzumaki strong life energy thing is Kishis excuse why only Naruto can survive the extraction.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jan 2, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> *Im not sure about that. Kushina would die from the traumatic injuries Kurama gave her rather then the extraction.* Also the Uzumaki strong life energy thing is Kishis excuse why only Naruto can survive the extraction.



*bolded*
But that was after that Kushina decided to reseal the kyuubi into herself and die with it. Kurama injures her only when he tried to kill the little naruto.

Kushina was on the verge of death after the extraction... it was only a matter of time before she died. You can see it on chapter 503.


----------



## Klue (Jan 2, 2014)

Obito says:



			
				Obito said:
			
		

> You Uzumaki shinobi are just amazing. You don't die right away when the Biju is extracted.



... but people seem to read it as:



			
				Obito said:
			
		

> You Uzumaki shinobi are just amazing. You don't die when a Biju is extracted.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 2, 2014)

hmmm I kinda think that the biju planed to give naruto the last remaining parts to turn him into small rikudo.... so 8tails cut his tentacle... and kurama mostly told garra to give naruto some of shukuakus chakra... so naruto would have in possesion 9chakra parts... that will save his life... and give him the power to turn into juubi's host like obitos with the difference that all bijus are on friendly terms with naruto so no side effects from it


----------



## plot1st (Jan 2, 2014)

people seem to conveniently forget the fact that Kushina just gave birth to the blonde Uzumaki in question before she had Kurama extracted... don't think Naruto went though that kind of stress beforehand


----------



## Gabe (Jan 2, 2014)

Naruto survives madara makes a remark then he goes for the other eye


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 2, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The series is getting on my nerves to be honest, the structure has just been horrendous. This 1 arc should have been divided into 3-4 arcs so that the themes were appropriately illustrated and, most importantly, so that there could be a cool down period. Because we have only seen the characters in battle, it feels as though they've been robbed of their character, they don't feel human any more.



You're right, this war should have ended with the Bijuu and Kabuto battles. Naruto would attack Tobi, revealing him as Obito, and then he'd decide to lay low and resurrect the Juubi somewhere secret. Madara would defeat or kill the Kages, and then go find Obito in his cave or something.

then there would have been another arc in between the war and the current arc called the "Hunt for the Gedo Mazou" or something where the Hachibi and Kyuubi notice that something is up and they go hunt for Obito, while Kakashi is coming to terms with the fact his old friend is now a villain and have a scene in front of the Memorial stone. It really would have made this a whole lot less cluttered and flow better, I think.

Anyway. Naruto won't die, he's the main character. Unless he goes to some strange dimension where the Rikudou Sennin is but I doubt it.


----------



## Klue (Jan 2, 2014)

plot1st said:


> people seem to conveniently forget the fact that Kushina just gave birth to the blonde Uzumaki in question before she had Kurama extracted... don't think Naruto went though that kind of stress beforehand



As if Minato is incapable of taking 1/2 second to warp her to a medic. Why allow the mother to live to raise your kid, when you can seal her fate and give her an opportunity to meet him for a few short moments at some point in the distant future.



Kushina was going to die, because the Kyuubi was extracted. It is best, for us to assume, that Naruto is about to suffer the same fate, unless another party intervenes.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kushina was going to die, because the Kyuubi was extracted. It is best, for us to assume, that Naruto is about to suffer the same fate, *unless Pnj intervenes*.



Fixed my friend.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 2, 2014)

There is a chance Naruto can die from this. Of course he won't be, shenanigans will happen, but he can die from being extracted.

However, with all the gimping Kishimoto gave Naruto due to Kurama / Uzumaki I wouldn't be surprised IN THE SLIGHTEST if he tanks it for a retarded reason. _He healed Shikamaru back to life with his will, for crying out loud._ Kishimoto went that far, c'mon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> As if Minato is incapable of taking 1/2 second to warp her to a medic. Why allow the mother to live to raise your kid, when you can seal her fate and give her an opportunity to meet *him *for a few short moments at some point in the distant future.
> 
> 
> 
> Kushina was going to die, because the Kyuubi was extracted. It is best, for us to assume, that Naruto is about to suffer the same fate, unless another party intervenes.



Wrong him, perhaps.

Minato said he couldn't live without Kushina. Maybe he was afraid that if she lived and he died, then he couldn't be with her for a while. 

If Naruto dies I am going to laugh it up big time, but I feel like it's too good to be true. If it does happen though, then Obito will definitely RT him and then he'll be gone for good. Madara wouldn't even try to stop him because he would be busy making himself the jinnchuuriki.

I think it's possible, but he'll be revived very quickly. I'm baffled as to how many people in the last week have commented on how they think he will die for good.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 2, 2014)

I have literally no idea what to expect. Anything could happen at this point. Nardo dies, only to be revived. Minato gives Nardo his kyuubi chakra. Bee dies. Sasuke or someone comes in to the rescue. No idea what to expect.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> As if Minato is incapable of taking 1/2 second to warp her to a medic. Why allow the mother to live to raise your kid, when you can seal her fate and give her an opportunity to meet him for a few short moments at some point in the distant future.
> 
> 
> 
> Kushina was going to die, because the Kyuubi was extracted. It is best, for us to assume, that Naruto is about to suffer the same fate, unless another party intervenes.


Klue you're overlooking the fact that three of the most skilled medical ninja are present ( Tsunade, Sakura and Shizune) now, when Kushina was dying that was not the case. It is likely that none of the medical ninja in Konoha could have saved Kushina, but that doesn't rule out the possibility of a supremely skilled medical ninja doing what others could not. You should probably look back to Kabuto being certain that he had killed Naruto, and Kankurou being close to death until Sakura showed up.

I also think there are slight differences in the way that the Bijuu was taken from Naruto. In his case the seal was already open ( which is why it was probably so easy for Madara to yank it out), in his mother's case Obito forcibly ripped through her seal.


ch1p said:


> There is a chance Naruto can die from this. Of course he won't be, shenanigans will happen, but he can die from being extracted.
> 
> However, with all the gimping Kishimoto gave Naruto due to Kurama / Uzumaki I wouldn't be surprised IN THE SLIGHTEST if he tanks it for a retarded reason. _He healed Shikamaru back to life with his will, for crying out loud._ Kishimoto went that far, c'mon.



His chakra healing Shikamaru is not outlandish. It's what you'd expect seeing as his chakra emits life force, and that it has been shown to heal wounds in the past.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 2, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Klue you're overlooking the fact that three of the most skilled medical ninja are present ( Tsunade, Sakura and Shizune) now, when Kushina was dying that was not the case. It is likely that none of the medical ninja in Konoha could have saved Kushina, but that doesn't rule out the possibility of a supremely skilled medical ninja doing what others could not. You should probably look back to Kabuto being certain that he had killed Naruto, and Kankurou being close to death until Sakura showed up.
> 
> I also think there are slight differences in the way that the Bijuu was taken from Naruto. In his case the seal was already open ( which is why it was probably so easy for Madara to yank it out), in his mother's case Obito forcibly ripped through her seal.
> 
> ...



plus Naruto literally only has 50% of Kurama and for all we know its less strenuous. Regardless the denial that _the main character_ could have some possibly contrived reason for _not dying_ is hilarious.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 2, 2014)

Naruto mixing the Bijuu chakras and creating a Juubi without Gedou Mazo sounds absurd. There are higher chances that Rikudou might appear to save the day from within Naruto's seal then Juubi to be reborn.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 2, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto mixing the Bijuu chakras and creating a Juubi without Gedou Mazo sounds absurd. There are higher chances that Rikudou might appear to save the day from within Naruto's seal then Juubi to be reborn.



Just like Sasuke lost CS and gained a stronger power up almost immediately afterwards probably the same will happen with Naruto.

I agree though that Naruto gaining another Juubi just from the little chakra he received from bijuus(and still nothing from Shukaku and Hachibi) sounds ridiculous. The seal was designed most likely by RS but since Minato's chakra is in it and not RS own, then RS won't return that way. Though we will most likely see him eventually either as a ghost or some kind of projection that imparts words of wisdom.

Naruto will either gain some Uzumaki power up or some kind of Senju power that only the younger son could master. Or maybe the body equivalent of Rinnegan.


----------



## navy (Jan 2, 2014)

The Kyyubi and Hachibi were extracted in an unusual way, Kishi could just say fuck it and keep Naruto and Bee alive.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2014)

Naruto die? _for good?_ he's the damn main character, he'll outlive everyone even Konohamaru. someone will save him. 

Minato can give him the other half of Kurama.. doing the seals with one hand gonna be tricky though. 

Gaara might do something.. whatever Kurama told him at the last minute. 

Tsunade could sacrifice her life to save him then go meet Dan. 

Sasuke .. if he awaken the rinnegan he can control the bijuu but can he reverse the the extraction or reseal Kurama in Naruto? Kishi can do wonders, so it can happen.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2014)

I just hope we all the hokages again.


----------



## phoenix193 (Jan 2, 2014)

I think:

Naruto will die.

The Alliance will wail and cry and sob and gnash their teeth yada yada yada

BUT...Obito has been so touched by Naruto that he re-ignites his Will of Fire and forces a Rinne Tensei on Naruto in spite of Zetsu.

The Alliance will cheer, cry tears of joys and parade and blow trumpets in celebration of their saviour's return!

...

...And I will vomit from the sheer amount of cheese being presented.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 2, 2014)

When Naruto survives this ordeal Madara should consider taking him seriously. Him dicking around is getting a bit silly, if your enemy keeps escaping death by a whisker you would naturally start thinking something mythical force ( the plot) is on their side.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 2, 2014)

The Nine Gods glory is only just beginning.

This is not their end!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jan 2, 2014)

MS81 said:


> I just hope we all the hokages again.



English is not my first languae but something tells me, there is a word missing here, I just dont know wihch one is.  mm 

Why people are saying he will become a sage of the 6 path NOW? 
Why people say The original one will appear NOW?
There is more chance that the dead God appears and forgive Naruto life, that Minato gives him the other half of the biju or that Kakashi sacrifice himself to save Naruto, than the sage of 6 path to appear or that Naruto will tranform into one NOW.

NEXT CHAPTER IS A REACTION CHAPTER PEOPLE dear GOD if that shit actually exist, get it together.


----------



## Saru (Jan 2, 2014)

It looks as though Kishimoto has sown the seeds for Gaara's BDH moment.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 2, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> English is not my first languae but something tells me, there is a word missing here, I just dont know wihch one is.  mm
> 
> Why people are saying he will become a sage of the 6 path NOW?
> Why people say The original one will appear NOW?
> ...



people are mainly bringing up the rikudo thing because now kishi now has the opportunity to power up naruto, and because kurama was speaking to gaara who might be able to share with him the one tailed chakra to complete the set of all nine bijuu chakra.

but speaking of the death god, i've always wondered if naruto will summon it. now might seem like a good time to do so, at least in naruto's mind.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 2, 2014)

I wonder if madara made the Juubi return, is kishi going to show it in its beast mode this time rather than the
Tree form? Because I apparently the its shape  was different against the Sage!


----------



## navy (Jan 3, 2014)

Elia said:


> I wonder if madara made the Juubi return, is kishi going to show it in its beast mode this time rather than the
> Tree form? Because I apparently the its shape  was different against the Sage!



I think Kishi just changed the silhouette designs over the years actually. We've seen all of the juubi forms that need to be seen.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 3, 2014)

It's possible that Kakashi might give Naruto the Gedo Mazou arm that he warped earlier. Obito survived being extracted simply by having the Mazou in him, and he isn't even an Uzumaki. I can see Naruto surviving with a size-able piece of it sealed in him.


----------



## Klue (Jan 3, 2014)

What do we think of a post from an Anonymous poster? 

Besides, I believe it's an early double anyway.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> What do we think of a post from an Anonymous poster?
> 
> Besides, I believe it's an early double anyway.





Jad said:


> Person probably got confused and mixed up information regarding the chapter we read last week.



Manga panda relayed it 4 hours ago on twitter... That's why I'm confused...


----------



## Jad (Jan 3, 2014)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Manga panda relayed it 4 hours ago on twitter... That's why I'm confused...



What's their twitter, the one on their main website is suspended.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 3, 2014)

Jad said:


> What's their twitter, the one on their main website is suspended.



@manga_panda


----------



## takL (Jan 3, 2014)

wsj #6+7 with the chap 660 is to be officially released tommorrow saturday tho.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 3, 2014)

Dat Gaara focus chapter.

Re-release it as long as you want, one of the best chapters in a while


----------



## takL (Jan 3, 2014)

naruto being kushinas son wont die immidiately and before he dies either minato gives yin kulama or the alliance give the kulama chakra back to naruto. naruto wont die.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 3, 2014)

I predict Naruto becoming Shukaku Jinchuuriki


----------



## Ezekial (Jan 3, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Kyuubi told Gaara to give Naruto a portion of the 1 tails chakra.
> 
> It combines with the other 8 beasts chakra Naruto has, and its enough to turn him into a very weak version of the ten tails. Well insignificant compared to Obito and soon to be Madaras version, it's enough to keep him alive, and able to fight(poorly).
> 
> ...



LMFAOOOO


----------



## takL (Jan 3, 2014)

i predict sasuke comes in for saving naruto.
kulama has said to sasuke 'dont kill naruto or u'd regret it'. plus naruto also said that if sasuke and he fight, both of them are to die, which sasuke did't deny.


----------



## TRN (Jan 3, 2014)

takL said:


> i predict sasuke comes in for saving naruto.
> kulama has said to sasuke 'dont kill naruto or u'd regret it'. plus naruto also said that if sasuke and he fight, both of them are to die, which sasuke did't deny.



how is sasuke going to save naruto   With the Sharingan


----------



## Mariko (Jan 3, 2014)

takL said:


> i predict sasuke comes in for saving naruto.
> kulama has said to sasuke 'dont kill naruto or u'd regret it'. plus naruto also said that if sasuke and he fight, both of them are to die, which sasuke did't deny.



Naruto is the source of all power. He's the holy fruit personified.

If he dies, all ninjutsus, the chakra, the natural energy, the bijuus and else will be anihilated. 

Wich means the sharingan too.

That's why he said Saske to not hill him. 

But that stupid fox forgot to tell it to Madara.


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder whether Uzumakis can survive the bijuu extraction indefinitely or just for several hours or so.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 3, 2014)

@TRN

Have you not been paying attention for the past forever? Uchiha can accomplish anything.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 3, 2014)

takL said:


> i predict sasuke comes in for saving naruto.
> kulama has said to sasuke 'dont kill naruto or u'd regret it'. plus naruto also said that if sasuke and he fight, both of them are to die, which sasuke did't deny.



Neither of those really have to do with saving Naruto though....


----------



## lain2501 (Jan 3, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> I wonder whether Uzumakis can survive the bijuu extraction indefinitely or just for several hours or so.



They can't survive, it just takes longer for them to die, it has been stated by Tobi during his fight against Minato.


----------



## ObnoxiousFart (Jan 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Neither of those really have to do with saving Naruto though....



Naruto getting killed would be regretful, it doesn't matter who the one is that is going to kill him. Before you are going to tell me he told Sasuke if he was going to kill Naruto he would regret it, that would be a great motivation to save him anyway.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 3, 2014)

what if naruto actually dies for a while and it triggers dat uchiha emotion for a rinnegan unlock?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 3, 2014)

I predict killer Bee pulls a fast one and escapes the extraction.

Then Madara has to stop sealing the nine tails since he has to be sealed last.

Madara realizes that Naruto only has half of the nine tails inside him and decides to go after Minato later.

Madara then tries to control Kyuubi to help him subdue Hachibi only for Sasuke to negate it with his own EMS control.

Madara uses the outer path rods to take control of Kyuubi which sasuke cannot negate.

Hachibi merges with Samahada (finally) and makes some claim about being as strong as Madara's half of the nine tails with the added effect of being able to absorb large amounts of chakra..

Madara begins to explain that the weilder of the rinnegan can give path abilities to whomever the outerpath is controlling.

Cut to Sasuke and Hachibi's horrified looks as 1 of the kyuubi's eyes turns into a rinnegan and his body becomes metallic.

Madara: "now lets see if you can dance with this Path ability".

Kyuubi turns into mecha Kyuubi ala Asura realm (Kishi just helped design a mecha naruto/kyuubi for the next ultimate ninja game, so it could happen. )

Chapter title: Asura's Wrath. 

My expetations are clearly to high for this manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 3, 2014)

ObnoxiousFart said:


> Naruto getting killed would be regretful, it doesn't matter who the one is that is going to kill him. Before you are going to tell me he told Sasuke if he was going to kill Naruto he would regret it, that would be a great motivation to save him anyway.



How is Madara killing Naruto a reason for the kyuubi to want revenge on Sasuke?

I assure you that IF Sasuke does anything to help Naruto here, it's not going to be because he's afraid of the kyuubi. What a ridiculous notion.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh yeah, and something about Gaara taking Naruto somewhere or something.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 3, 2014)

Rac said:


> what if naruto actually dies for a while and it triggers dat uchiha emotion for a rinnegan unlock?



Thats not how Rinnegan is unlocked.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 3, 2014)

Iruel said:


> Thats not how Rinnegan is unlocked.



Wouldn't be suprised if Kishi retconned it to work like that though.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How is Madara killing Naruto a reason for the kyuubi to want revenge on Sasuke?
> 
> I assure you that IF Sasuke does anything to help Naruto here, it's not going to be because he's afraid of the kyuubi. What a ridiculous notion.



He/she isn't saying the Kyuubi would want revenge on Sasuke or that Sasuke would think that, he is saying that Sasuke would simply feel regret if Naruto were to die.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 3, 2014)

sure it is that's how you unlock all the eye levels? just add in the senju dna.


----------



## Saru (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't know if anyone's pointed this out, but coincidentally, Gaara's birthday is on the 19th. In other words right around the release of the chapter.

I hope next chapter _is_ a Gaara chapter. 

I'm really feelin' the love between Gaara and Shukaku.


----------



## Klue (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope Madara rapes Gaara. Your tears I shall taste, Saru.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hope Naruto Tnj's Madara into a raging bitch. Your tears I shall taste, Klue.





/10char


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> He/she isn't saying the Kyuubi would want revenge on Sasuke or that Sasuke would think that, he is saying that Sasuke would simply feel regret if Naruto were to die.



I'm pretty sure the Kyuubi was using "You'll regret it" as a personal threat of violence, not a cautionary remark out of genuine concern for Sasuke's emotional well-being.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 4, 2014)

I just realised. Isn't Bee going to die ?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 4, 2014)

He and Naruto should. ..


----------



## rac585 (Jan 4, 2014)

how many people actually care about kb? he always annoyed the shit out of me.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm not crazy about him either but he's alright.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 4, 2014)

Moon Fang said:


> I just realised. Isn't Bee going to die ?



Bee could die, everyone seem to not give a shit about it.


----------



## takL (Jan 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm pretty sure the Kyuubi was using "You'll regret it" as a personal threat of violence, not a cautionary remark out of genuine concern for Sasuke's emotional well-being.



not me. i believe he meant narutos death would cause something bad to sasuke.
later, after the ?both of us will die? comment,  Naruto hinted that Sasuke also had something inside (that no one should fight him before Naruto does). that?s one of the remaining mysteries.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 4, 2014)

takL said:


> not me. i believe he meant narutos death would cause something bad to sasuke.
> later, *after the ‘both of us will die’ comment,  Naruto hinted that Sasuke also had something inside (that no one should fight him before Naruto does). that’s one of the remaining mysteries.*



Never heard this considered a mystery. Pretty sure it was all just angst about hatred. Elaborate?

You think that Sasuke has some manifestation of evil in him that only Naruto can save him from? Spare me. If the manga is really going in that direction...


----------



## ch1p (Jan 4, 2014)

^627 saved us from that bulshit, Pika. 



takL said:


> i predict sasuke comes in for saving naruto.
> kulama has said to sasuke 'dont kill naruto or u'd regret it'. plus naruto also said that if sasuke and he fight, both of them are to die, which sasuke did't deny.





takL said:


> not me. i believe he meant narutos death would cause something bad to sasuke.
> later, after the ‘both of us will die’ comment,  Naruto hinted that Sasuke also had something inside (that no one should fight him before Naruto does). that’s one of the remaining mysteries.




I thought about this, that killing the tailed beasts even if temporary, would somehow fuck up the ninja world in some way (the worse if more the tails). In a similar way to the old 'tree of life / world' concept. However, it doesn't make sense if we look at this from the way the universe is built. The tailed beasts are 'contained' when they're inside hosts, they're not contributing anything to the world around them. Then there's Kurama, which has had half of himself "dead" during most of the series and nothing changed. What would it matter if the other half died as well? So it doesn't make any sense. There has been no indication that if the tailed beast dies, that it somehow fucks up stuff. Actually, there have been tailed beasts dying and then they spawned elsewhere, no problems.

Regarding what Kurama told Sasuke, I agree with others that say it's a threat. Of course Sasuke would regret killing a former friend, but we're all aware _he doesn't care_ as long as he gets his revenge. Kurama warning Sasuke would regret it emotionally makes no sense, because he was there to save Naruto's arse at VotE, where Sasuke would have killed him if he hadn't interfered. He already knows that he _doesn't care_. Most likely, it's a threat. For a while, I thought it was due to the 'tree of life' concept but with the new information we got later about Kurama being divided and no hint that him disappearing would make the world a worse place, it's not that. The only thing left is Kurama would just come back to destroy Sasuke. Why would he do that, again makes no sense. Why would Kurama care about someone killing Naruto, when he wants to be free? Yeah, it didn't make sense, until we discovered Kurama was a Tsundere.  Yeah, he looks like he doesn't care about Naruto, but the truth is he does. That's the most likely meaning of his words, because the other options don't fit.

Regarding Naruto saying they're both going to die, I always saw it as a power level thing. Naruto thinks they're equals, while Sasuke disagrees. I'll break it down for easier understanding:
*Naruto comments they're too powerful ("we're both top-class ninjas"). Then a direct reference Sasuke's comment at VotE that two ninjas fighting can read each other through their fists, since they have exchanged blows. At VotE, Sasuke was mentioning the fact that he's determined to get his revenge. At Sound Country, it's Naruto mentioning that he's determined to save his friend. According to Naruto's way of thinking, their power is the same so neither can win, and because they have same determinations, neither is backing down, so the eventual result is death.
*To that, Sasuke answers he's not going to die, but Naruto will. It counters Naruto's speech quite well. It says that Sasuke believes himself to be stronger than Naruto, and that he has a stronger determination as well. He then tells Obito that he's gonna destroy Naruto because well... that's the only way he can prove his stance is the one correct (that he's stronger, that he has more determination), and that Naruto is wrong (they're NOT equals). 
This all ties well with Naruto and Sasuke's relationship and the struggle they always had, no matter what the fangirls and fanboys say otherwise. Naruto's struggle to be acknowledged by everyone (including Sasuke) and Sasuke never acknowledged Naruto as an equal.

Unless the japanese script somehow hints otherwise?



Iruel said:


> Thats not how Rinnegan is unlocked.




I agree with that.

Plus, it doesn't fit the thematic.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 4, 2014)

I predict the next chapter will troll alot of people  

Naruto is on the verge of death because we need the meeting of him and the sage and like all storyes the hero must be dying

Kurama plan is shukaku chakra duh  where missing his chakra and a tentacle from hachibi

Madara is boss cant wait for him to become juubi jinchruri... and i love how kishi is pissing all over obito what a lame ass character even die hard fans like forneverworld ar admiting now

I wondrer how is sasuke surpassing madara if madara becomes jinchuuriki , he would need even more borrowed powers like senju dna then a fruit or the juubi itself what a broken character, itachi should have madara as a brother not sasuke.


----------



## takL (Jan 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> ^627 saved us from that bulshit, Pika.
> 
> Unless the japanese script somehow hints otherwise?



vol 52 p54 chap 486  everyone was like ? at narutos words but sasuke. 
p90, 91 chap 488 naruto tells neji that hell explain why only naruto can fight sasuke of that time in detail to them when the time comes. neji couldnt wait tho.
i think i translated those somewhere.

@pika yeah  its considered a mystery by 2chers and most  jp naruto bloggers.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2014)

I wasn't aware that others ( wrongfully ) believed that Kyuubi was making a physical threat to Sasuke. The regret Kyuubi warned Naruto of seems to tie in with the madness Uchiha experience when someone they love passes away, so to that end all of the hate Sasuke would experience would be directed at himself.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 4, 2014)

I expect some more Gaara wank and Naruto's tears. He will probably finally take Madara fight personally  And hopefully we'll see some Sauceand Obi-kins.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I wasn't aware that others ( wrongfully ) believed that Kyuubi was making a physical threat to Sasuke. The regret Kyuubi warned Naruto of seems to tie in with the madness Uchiha experience when someone they love passes away, so to that end all of the hate Sasuke would experience would be directed at himself.



Not really kyuubi dint care for sasuke it was more like, if naruto dies then kyuubi dies, then be sure that kyuubi would fuck up 3 tomoe sasuke in no time  cuz bijuu's can stay dead for long


----------



## ch1p (Jan 4, 2014)

takL said:


> vol 52 p54 chap 486  everyone was like ? at narutos words but sasuke.
> p90, 91 chap 488 naruto tells neji that hell explain why only naruto can fight sasuke of that time in detail to them when the time comes. neji couldnt wait tho.
> i think i translated those somewhere.
> 
> @pika yeah  its considered a mystery by 2chers and most  jp naruto bloggers.




I would assume they're all ???? because to illustrate how none of them know about the truth of the massacre. Sakura too is shown to be ???? about the massacre three times. It's because of the curse of hatred, that Naruto said he's gonna fix and blah blah blha.

The japanese think this is a thing though? Bizarre then.



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Not really kyuubi dint care for sasuke it was more like, if naruto dies then kyuubi dies, then be sure that kyuubi would fuck up 3 tomoe sasuke in no time  cuz bijuu's can stay dead for long




Yes, that.

If the regret was that he was going to go crazy, then it's even worse to think of that now. What's the point of Sasuke going 'insane' again when he has already gone 'insane' due to Itachi? What's the point?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I would assume they're all ???? because to illustrate how none of them know about the truth of the massacre. Sakura too is shown to be ???? about the massacre three times. It's because of the curse of hatred, that Naruto said he's gonna fix and blah blah blha.
> 
> The japanese think this is a thing though? Bizarre then.
> 
> ...



Sasuke was insane only in the danzo battle after that he gain the power of being an emo... *people could think that if sasuke killed naruto he would stay insane and not emo like he was in danzo battle... only that it will last for life until he is consumed *

But that is wrong cuz insane sasuke is more dangerous then emo sasuke... he would not regret that much unless another naruto would tnj him but naruto is the only tnj user we know


----------



## lain2501 (Jan 4, 2014)

Why would Sasuke go berserk if Naruto dies? He barely saw him for the past 3 years and each time they were on the verge of killing each other plus he already saw his family being slaughtered by his brother while just being a child.

So that picture of Sasuke getting angry at Naruto's death, I just don't see it happening...


----------



## takL (Jan 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I would assume they're all ???? because to illustrate how none of them know about the truth of the massacre. Sakura too is shown to be ???? about the massacre three times. It's because of the curse of hatred, that Naruto said he's gonna fix and blah blah blha.
> 
> The japanese think this is a thing though? Bizarre then.


Patrache, I am too tired now...


naruto: plus...you could see it, right? if you and me fight...
naruto: both of us will die
sasuke keeps quiet..
sakura: !? kakashi:...! w- zetsu: ...? tobi: ...

it has nothing to do with the massacre besides w zetsu and  tobi know about it and kakashi's heard about it with naruto.

sounds like the 2 share a single fate.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 4, 2014)

takL said:


> Patrache, I am too tired now...
> 
> 
> naruto: plus...you could see it, right? if you and me fight...
> ...



you dont really belive that cuz both will battle and naruto will defeat and tnj him....

I really dont belive they have a single fate.... its sounds forced...  *unless you belive something like they will understand eachother and work together like hashirama and madara only better* but the ideal of  dying both its long gone....

Like merlin and arthur.... arthur died but  merlin still lived.... they shared the same coin and fate but not in death....


----------



## Iruel (Jan 4, 2014)

they were all shocked because Nardo said that they both are going to die if they fight again, and that was something no one would would have thought Naruto would ever say or think. stop over thinking it.


----------



## takL (Jan 4, 2014)

ignorance is bliss. its no way in hell 'over' thinking.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 4, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Why would Sasuke go berserk if Naruto dies? He barely saw him for the past 3 years and each time they were on the verge of killing each other plus he already saw his family being slaughtered by his brother while just being a child.
> 
> So that picture of Sasuke getting angry at Naruto's death, I just don't see it happening...



Well we are supposed to believe they have an ultra-special friendship better than all others so yes, Kishi will force it.

Believable? Nope. But since when did Kishi care about that?


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jan 4, 2014)

I suspect Kishi didn't have many friends well growing up.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Why would Sasuke go berserk if Naruto dies? He barely saw him for the past 3 years and each time they were on the verge of killing each other plus he already saw his family being slaughtered by his brother while just being a child.
> 
> So that picture of Sasuke getting angry at Naruto's death, I just don't see it happening...


It doesn't matter how much time has passed, and I do not care about how things should be realistically, when it boils down to it he views Naruto as a sibling. When Obito was about to blow them up his instinct was to shield Naruto; the scene shouldn't be overlooked as the fact that Tobirama took care of business a page later indicates that there was something Kishimoto wanted to show; my belief is that it was his intention to show Sasuke mirroring Itachi's actions ( during his fight with Kabuto). 

If Naruto were to kick the bucket it would cause Sasuke sadness. To be honest I'm expecting too see a scenario where people believe Naruto is dead in the coming chapters, so we should see how that affects Sasuke emotionally and physically ( power up).


----------



## Lurko (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm predicting sauce rage.


----------



## BisonLlama (Jan 4, 2014)

I predict flashbacks.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 4, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> I suspect Kishi didn't have many friends well growing up.



naruto is kishi inserted meaning naruto=kishi 



BisonLlama said:


> I predict flashbacks.



hell no we already had one long flashback


----------



## rac585 (Jan 4, 2014)

yeah no flashbacks, just reaction chapter and some madara shit talking.

i would really surprised if kurama/gaara plan was revealed in the very next chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jan 4, 2014)

Iruel said:


> /10char



Replace Madara with Itachi, and maybe I would cry. 

Use **


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 4, 2014)

Moon Fang said:


> I just realised. Isn't Bee going to die ?



Sharkskin probably will heal him.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 4, 2014)

speaking of samehada, naruto doesn't have any 8 tailed chakra yet does he? 

maybe that'll be the key to getting some.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jan 4, 2014)

Rac said:


> speaking of samehada, naruto doesn't have any 8 tailed chakra yet does he?
> 
> maybe that'll be the key to getting some.



I think the Kyuubi absorbed some of the 8 tails chakra when Naruto was taming him inside his mind.

With how loose Kishi is playing with the rules at this point, he could probably make that count, have some flashback with Kyuubi and Naruto talking, and Kyuubi tells him about it and gives it to him.

Though what you said could work, or the tail he chopped off last chapter.

I don't see Bee dying though.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope bee dies, we dont need him anymore and the tentacle is for naruto.

I really dont get why his alive, there are so many named characters that outlive to much... even one of the main characters....


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It doesn't matter how much time has passed, and I do not care about how things should be realistically, when it boils down to it he views Naruto as a sibling. When Obito was about to blow them up his instinct was to shield Naruto; the scene shouldn't be overlooked as the fact that Tobirama took care of business a page later indicates that there was something Kishimoto wanted to show; my belief is that it was his intention to show Sasuke mirroring Itachi's actions ( during his fight with Kabuto).
> 
> If Naruto were to kick the bucket it would cause Sasuke sadness. To be honest I'm expecting too see a scenario where people believe Naruto is dead in the coming chapters, so we should see how that affects Sasuke emotionally and physically ( power up).



Yeah, just like vs Haku in part 1. When Naruto is in mortal danger and action is required immediatedly, his instincts takes over.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 4, 2014)

i didn't even notice the tail getting chopped off.


----------



## Addy (Jan 4, 2014)

will naruto survive this?


----------



## navy (Jan 5, 2014)

Tazmo lurking!

I predict a Naruto Death followed by lots of crying.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 5, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I hope bee dies, we dont need him anymore and the tentacle is for naruto.
> 
> I really dont get why his alive, there are so many named characters that outlive to much... even one of the main characters....



I think the tentacle is for bee to survive not naruto Hachibi probably has bee inside it  as a way to keep him alive. Hachibi cares for bee he would try anything to help bee survive


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It doesn't matter how much time has passed, and I do not care about how things should be realistically, when it boils down to it he views Naruto as a sibling. When Obito was about to blow them up his instinct was to shield Naruto; the scene shouldn't be overlooked as the fact that Tobirama took care of business a page later indicates that there was something Kishimoto wanted to show; my belief is that it was his intention to show Sasuke mirroring Itachi's actions ( during his fight with Kabuto).
> 
> If Naruto were to kick the bucket it would cause Sasuke sadness. To be honest I'm expecting too see a scenario where people believe Naruto is dead in the coming chapters, so we should see how that affects Sasuke emotionally and physically ( power up).



Enter! Plot Induced Friendship!


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love how noone cares about Bee's possible death.  I predict that he is going to die to further Naruto's position as Ninja World's Jesus, you can't  have two Jin's running around.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 5, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> Yeah, just like vs Haku in part 1. When Naruto is in mortal danger and action is required immediatedly, his instincts takes over.




I don't disagree with that, it would be nice if we had bookends and all. The issue we were discussing is Sasuke being sad enough to warrant a power-up. First, such a situation doesn't fit with what was being discussed* and second  Rinnegan doesn't work that way.

**The power-up problem:*
If Sasuke gets 'angry' because Naruto is "dead" and gains the Rinnegan**:
A) Sasuke gains the ultimate power, then Naruto can never surpass him (there are no Sharingans available for him to get Rinnegan as well), which goes against the manga's thematic.
B) Sasuke defeats Madara though he is final villain, but this manga is called Naruto.
If Sasuke pulls a wave arc and protects Naruto (again, I see this one happening). Then he's going to be knocked out and Naruto will finish Madara with the power of rage, which is the whole point of a bookend. There's no point of a power up for Sasuke then.
C) Just like Pika said, 'enter, plot induced friendship'. Why would anyone even want Sasuke going crazy like he was after Itachi's death? I thought nobody but me liked it (because Sasuke was entertaining then, but I'm not a fan of repetition). It will be much better if Naruto and Sasuke come to terms on their own and bond instead of being forced to do so by the plot. I like the whole 'chunin exam' battle because of this. They will be on 'allies' but still 'enemies', without stupid battlefield angst and repetitive scenarios, and it will also be _their choice_ (well, Sasuke's, since he's the one who doesn't give a shit).
D) takl mentioned the whole 'mystery' thing, I honestly don't see it.

**A) can work if it's the spiral sharingan. B) can work if Sasuke tries and fails, then Naruto is revived and he finishes Madara. However, this sucks as a story telling perspective, c'mon. We mock Jesus Nardo all the time, we don't need even more shit like this. C) is just bad. we already seen this. D) I really don't see it.



Iruel said:


> they were all shocked because Nardo said that they both are going to die if they fight again, and that was something no one would would have thought Naruto would ever say or think. stop over thinking it.




Yeah, that's what I feel. Even I was shocked. He wanted to be Hokage more than anything, but by saying that then that it was no longer? That's even contradicted, because Naruto was saying he was going to be Hokage no matter what even before Sasuke redeemed, so it's either Naruto doesn't believe what he said back then or if Naruto does believe it then he's schizophrenic. It's much easier to accept what Naruto said if we interpret it just 'if we fight again we'll both die because we're so strong'.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I think the tentacle is for bee to survive not naruto Hachibi probably has bee inside it  as a way to keep him alive. Hachibi cares for bee he would try anything to help bee survive




same trick twice ? if deactivateing BM dint work to save naruto , escapeing to a tentacle should not work for bee



Addy said:


> will naruto survive this?



 if he does will you join arms addy into the naruto fandom  ?



Sunspear7 said:


> I love how noone cares about Bee's possible death.  I predict that he is going to die to further* Naruto's position as Ninja World's Jesus*, you can't  have two Jin's running around.



I will never get this, naruto has so many flaws , calling him jesus or a mary sue sounds ridiculous


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 5, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> same trick twice ? if deactivateing BM dint work to save naruto , escapeing to a tentacle should not work for bee



Why is that? Naruto couldn't deactivate BM, because whole Kyuubi was catched. Hachibi cut part of his body and this one isn't chained nor connected to catched body anymore, so why not?


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 5, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> same trick twice ? if deactivateing BM dint work to save naruto , escapeing to a tentacle should not work for bee



Yes, Bee will survive with another Octopus Leg clone :3

Anyway, I predict the revelation that, as long as the Bijuu and Jin are on good terms, the Jin can survive the Bijuu extraction.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 5, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Why is that? Naruto couldn't deactivate BM, because whole Kyuubi was catched. Hachibi cut part of his body and this one isn't chained nor connected to catched body anymore, so why not?



why not. cuz we already had a juubi missing eight tails full and kurama.... you think that madara gets a kurama he wont get the eight tails ?

come on 




RockSauron said:


> *Yes, Bee will survive with another Octopus Leg clone :3*
> 
> Anyway, I predict the revelation that, as long as the Bijuu and Jin are on good terms, the Jin can survive the Bijuu extraction.



disgree here if madara gets full kurama , bee loses the eight tails 100% sure

Naruto needs to be on the verge of death, the talk with rikudou sennin ?? we dint get to see his face...  hero on the verge of death in any storyes goes into a realm and meets someone important than bam bam shit is going on

Hary poter style and other mangas and storyes are like that


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 6, 2014)

If Naruto were to die...even just for couple chapters...the Jak shall shed many genuine tears.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 6, 2014)

Kyushu  better have the balls to kill bee and naruto off for a short time at least.



Jak N Blak said:


> If Naruto were to die...even just for couple chapters...the Jak shall shed many genuine tears.



You realize it would be the scenario considering he would get a massive power up without the ninetails then get the jubbi back to be the next rs right??


----------



## Klue (Jan 6, 2014)

Naruto will never reach the level of the great one.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 6, 2014)

Naruto needs to take a break somehow, we must see madara owning the hokages and gokages , embarrassing sasuke and others...

Meanwhile are hero will have a great meeting.


----------



## Klue (Jan 6, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Naruto needs to take a break somehow, we must see madara owning the hokages and gokages , embarrassing sasuke and others...
> 
> Meanwhile are hero will have a great meeting.



Naruto meeting the Rikudou Sennin? Come on! That's low even for Kishi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto meeting the Rikudou Sennin? Come on! That's low even for Kishi.



Wana make a bet ? I bet naruto will meet him sooner or later.

Fun fact: We didn't get rikudou face, only the face of his mother in that flashback and we learned his name without the face... his going to appear like Kushina and Minato did.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto will never reach the level of the great one.



Naruto is the great or will surpass the great one, just wait.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 6, 2014)

if naruto dies now or in the next few chapters it's a sure thing he will get a rez. which also might mean he lives through the end of series. i always thought he may die permanently in the end. but dying twice?


----------



## Thor (Jan 6, 2014)

Minato will save the day and will be the on to defeat Madara.


----------



## Addy (Jan 6, 2014)

Kyuubi gives part of his chakra to gaara to give to naruto, naruto gets his chakra back from alliance, spirit bomb style ck


----------



## Klue (Jan 6, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Naruto is the great or will surpass the great one, just wait.



Rikudou = Born with Juubi power (Full Uchiha + Senju), Full Juubi Jin, Sage with power to control all of nature.

Naruto = Diluted Senju/Uzumaki blood, full Sage but lacking Rikudou's Sage abilities, and at best, may gain Full Juubi


He will not surpass God, unless he is Rikudou himself, some how. 

And even then, he can only match him.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rikudou = Born with Juubi power (Full Uchiha + Senju), Full Juubi Jin, Sage with power to control all of nature.
> 
> Naruto = Diluted Senju/Uzumaki blood, full Sage but lacking Rikudou's Sage abilities, and at best, may gain Full Juubi
> 
> ...



It's goona ghost happen believe it!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2014)

Naruto in my opinion will surpass Rikudou due to having a bigger heart (As cheesy as that sounds). A great emphasis has been placed on "real strength", and in part 1 we saw snippets of it in Naruto's fight with Gaara. The Uchiha also indicate that feelings and strength are deeply connected.

Any I suspect that we will see the back of Rikudou at the end of the chapter. The alliance will react to their hero's fall and Naruto will awaken in the mental world.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 6, 2014)

Everybody attacks gedo statue, they grab on to bijuus and play tug of war.

Power of friendship overcomes hatred, Madara loses.

Naruto preaches about power of friendship. End of chapter.


Btw where is the chapter ? Late chapter this week ?


----------



## Xeros (Jan 6, 2014)

Plot saves the day ck


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 6, 2014)

Prediction Naruto cries again(he is rivaling Ichigo at this point) and Gaara tells him what Kyuubi told him : "No matter how hard I get raped in the statue we will always be friends!"



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Everybody attacks gedo statue, they grab on to bijuus and play tug of war.
> 
> Power of friendship overcomes hatred, Madara loses.
> 
> ...



No chap until the 15th.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Everybody attacks gedo statue, they grab on to bijuus and play tug of war.
> 
> Power of friendship overcomes hatred, Madara loses.
> 
> ...



There's no chapter until the 15th, though we could get it anywhere between the 10-15. So the chapter may show up Friday at the earliest and next Wednesday at the latest.

Anyway, predictions for the next chapter are probably the Alliance sheds tears over their fallen hero. That seems to be the way this is going. Hopefully Sasuke and the Hokages (excluding Minato obviously) won't give a darn and just go after Madara.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Hopefully Sasuke and the Hokages (excluding Minato obviously) won't give a darn and just go after Madara.



>Implying Minato cares about Naruto during this war


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 6, 2014)

Next chapter is going to troll so many people...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> >Implying Minato cares about Naruto during this war



If Kishi really has Minato do nothing in the upcoming chapters then I've seriously lost all hope for Kishi as a writer, though I didn't have much hope left in the first place.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 6, 2014)

Xeros said:


> Plot saves *Sasuke* the day ck



Fixed that for you.  But I feel like people are going to die though. Real soon.



I just have a feeling that the bijuu will not all get sealed up just yet.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 6, 2014)

plot sasuke the day?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 6, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Next chapter is going to troll so many people...



That was vaugue.


----------



## Addy (Jan 6, 2014)

naruto gets his power back after gaara trolls madara


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 6, 2014)

Next chapter is still gonna focus on Gaara and Shukakau. Shukaku still ain't 100% on board with helping out and Gaara will do the TNJ work required to get him on "the team" for "the plan" to commence. We may get some focus on Naruto laying half dead on the ground from losing his Bijuu in order to build up suspense and make readers think he is gonna die...... lol. Some focus might shift over to Obito so he can tell the readers about his heroic intentions using Izanagi or something like that.

I dont think the chapter will consist of anything else.


----------



## Klue (Jan 6, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Naruto in my opinion will surpass Rikudou due to having a bigger heart (As cheesy as that sounds).



Die.

Kishi is online, don't give him any ideas.


----------



## Deana (Jan 7, 2014)

My Preview of an Upcoming Chapter:

Naruto gets the other part of Kurama from Minato. Madara takes adversity just like he always does:

"Oh, well."

And then Madara continues to happily wreck shit.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 7, 2014)

Black Zetsu gets the other Rinnegan eye while Minato/Kakashi are distracted by Naruto losing the Kyuubi and they should know the implications of that.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 7, 2014)

The Great Mansali appears and fix everything


----------



## O-ushi (Jan 7, 2014)

Naruto He's taken Kuruma, we cant let Madara take the others too
Sasuke “I‘ll handle this...”
Naruto “Dont count me out yet, I can still use SM”
Sasuke “...”
Naruto “You have Itachi's eyes dont you?”
Sasuke “?!!”
Naruto “thats mean you share the same jutsus. Itachi sealed a friend of mine, its time we brought him back. We need his power
Nextchapter Nagato Returns!!!!!


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 7, 2014)

That'd be dumb.
Anyway, I predict that Shawn Michaels drops from the sky, and calmly proceeds to sweet chin music everyone.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 7, 2014)

O-ushi said:


> Naruto He's taken Kuruma, we cant let Madara take the others too
> Sasuke ?I?ll handle this...?
> Naruto ?Dont count me out yet, I can still use SM?
> Sasuke ?...?
> ...





Just to see his face while  learning that he has been Maddy's pawn his whole life. 

Would be great! 

(when I think Itachi soloed an immortal rinnegan user... Dat itachi! )


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 7, 2014)

Bijuu 1-8 get sealed except for the kyuubi thanks to Sasuke quick acting. Naruto is struggeling to even stand up as he is severely weaken and asked  Sasuke to give kyuubi back. Minato screams out that if they seal the kyuubi inside naruto. Naruto will still die taking the kyuubi along with it. And its possible Madara would just rip the kyuubi out of him. 

Sasuke and uses his doujutsu  to control the kyuubi leaving naruto slowly withering on the floor. He calls Taka and orders Karin to help keep Naruto alive and that he has an idea. 

Next Chapter.: The Third power makes its move.


----------



## rubberguy (Jan 7, 2014)

All the bijuu got sealed. Naruto will later get the juubi though.


----------



## Hermaeus (Jan 7, 2014)

Would be funny if Naruto joined the Bijuus into gedos mouth.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 7, 2014)

Hermaeus said:


> Would be funny if Naruto joined the Bijuus into gedos mouth.



Maddy becoming Naruto's jinchuriki 

Juubidara: "Hmm? I dunno why but I want some ramens... But before, I want to talk to myself... what happens to me?"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 7, 2014)

Naruto story needs more dragons tho....

Im sure next chapter is going to blow... your mind...


----------



## Klue (Jan 7, 2014)

Naruto floods the battlefield with his salty tears.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2014)

I predict Sasuke getting the Yin Half Kurama and unlocking the Rinnegan.


then people will post _The Chapter that ruined Naruto threads_.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 7, 2014)

Naruto should die. That's what happens when a bijuu gets forcefully extracted. There should be a chapter (or 12) consisting of a proper fallout and reactions to really sell the the weight and gravity of that devastating loss. I hope that's what ultimately happens.

Yes he'll ultimately live, but that doesn't mean we should be deprived of an extended peak of a world temporarily without its hero.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Jan 7, 2014)

Naruto should die, or at least the reader and other characters should _think_ he has, temporarily.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 7, 2014)

If Naruto does die temporarily, expect an entire chapter with every single semi-important character having a reaction to it, which will take at least 3/4ths of the chapter. 

Just like that chapter where all the rookies started randomly thanking Naruto for his greatness.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 7, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Naruto should die. That's what happens when a bijuu gets forcefully extracted. There should be a chapter (or 12) consisting of a proper fallout and reactions to really sell the the weight and gravity of that devastating loss. I hope that's what ultimately happens.
> 
> Yes he'll ultimately live, but that doesn't mean we should be deprived of an extended peak of a world temporarily without its hero.



He should die, but at the same time I have my doubts about whether or not will happen because of Tobi's comments on Kushina not dying immediately. Her temporary survival dictates that Naruto should have a drawn out death which would lose its dramatic appeal; the only way it would work is if he defeated Madara and died for good.


----------



## Herpules (Jan 7, 2014)

I dunno, killing Naruto seems boring because we all know he wouldn't really die


----------



## GoldenMic (Jan 7, 2014)

Why the fuck do you think naruto will die?
His own Mother, a uzumaki like him, did not die after extraxting the Juubi.
Don't talk shit please.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jan 7, 2014)

Naruto gets humiliated once more.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 7, 2014)

Naruto will stay in a coma or something to meet the sage.

I bet my ass,hero on the verge of death = meeting with someone.

It happens in the movies and in the mangas.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 7, 2014)

Naruto won't die. If Kurama is really completely torn from him, then he'll be dying but they'll have long enough for some method to save him.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jan 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> If Naruto does die temporarily, expect an entire chapter with every single semi-important character having a reaction to it, which will take at least 3/4ths of the chapter.
> 
> *Just like that chapter where all the rookies started randomly thanking Naruto for his greatness.*




True.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 7, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Naruto won't die. If Kurama is really completely torn from him, then he'll be dying but they'll have long enough for some method to save him.



Wais to restore him...

1.gedo mazo arm 

2.yin kurama special with plot

3.healing from tsunade and sakura, something like chiyo jutsu..



Hiko Seijurou said:


> Naruto gets humiliated once more.



Not really if his out of comision , madara will humiliate sasuke and the others


----------



## Harbour (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope Minato will try to do something useful to help Naruto or atleast will think about it or atleast wont do some stupid shit.


----------



## WT (Jan 7, 2014)

Naruto should die but be eventually brought back by Sasuke's rinnegan (something he awakens later on)


----------



## Shakar (Jan 7, 2014)

For now I'm going to enjoy Naruto getting humiliated, I know we're getting tons of Naruwank afterwards.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 7, 2014)

White Tiger said:


> Naruto should die but be eventually brought back by Sasuke's rinnegan (something he awakens later on)



So you want sasuke to die ?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto floods the battlefield with his salty tears.



The only tears that will fall upon the battlefield is those of Madara's after Naruto TNJs Death and God. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



God: I believe in you Uzumaki Naruto. 




Kishi foreshadowed it through Nagato. 



Shakar said:


> For now I'm going to enjoy Naruto getting humiliated, I know we're getting tons of Naruwank afterwards.


When the time comes, I will get drunk with your tears. Although I might have to had some sugar, I'm not a fan salty drinks.


----------



## Addy (Jan 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto floods the battlefield with his salty tears.



i will seriously lose every fucking ounce of  respect if he does that........... again 

how many times is it now that we have to get another fucking "don't give up" speech? 

hinata, then sasuke, and now gaara.............. 


it's like a seesaw with naruto's character development


----------



## lathia (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm more concerned (and scared) about the editor's influence on these "final" chapters. I know it probably has happened in the past (Team Hebi being useful again), but I hope they don't utterly destroy Naruto & company and, or Madara. Just let both sides go down gently and equally struggle towards their respective goals.


----------



## Thor (Jan 7, 2014)

Shonen Jump editors always fuck shit up. They fucked Dragonball up too.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 7, 2014)

lathia said:


> I'm more concerned (and scared) about the editor's influence on these "final" chapters. I know it probably has happened in the past (Team Hebi being useful again), but I hope they don't utterly destroy Naruto & company and, or Madara. Just let both sides go down gently and equally struggle towards their respective goals.



Rather than writing an equally matched battle Kishi prefers to make one side struggle for one chapter and end the chapter with a cliffhanger that seems to end the battle only for the other side turning the tables in the next chapter. Rinse and repeat till the bad guy/s finally lose.


----------



## Addy (Jan 7, 2014)

lathia said:


> I'm more concerned (and scared) about the editor's influence on these "final" chapters. I know it probably has happened in the past (Team Hebi being useful again), but I hope they don't utterly destroy Naruto & company and, or Madara. Just let both sides go down gently and equally struggle towards their respective goals.



you speak as if kishi even gives a shit beyond naruto and sasuke


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 7, 2014)

lathia said:


> I'm more concerned (and scared) about the editor's influence on these "final" chapters. I know it probably has happened in the past (Team Hebi being useful again), but I hope they don't utterly destroy Naruto & company and, or Madara. Just let both sides go down gently and equally struggle towards their respective goals.



Naruto and co. will never look worse than they already are.

Can't destroy something that's already been destroyed.

I don't even know who "and co" is anymore.


----------



## lathia (Jan 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> you speak as if kishi even gives a shit beyond naruto and sasuke


If recent chapters is what "giving a shit" for Sasuke is, I don't want to know what "not giving a shit" is.  


PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto and co. will never look worse than they already are.
> 
> Can't destroy something that's already been destroyed.
> 
> I don't even know who "and co" is anymore.



Everyone not Naruto = Co. I would agree with you. Unfortunately, the manga still has chapters left. Anything could happen, and if Kishi truly wants to shit on Madara, him or his editors will give him some "caring for humanity" story. That's really not that unbelievable considering his "unattainable peace" speech. That's what I fear.


----------



## Klue (Jan 7, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> If Naruto does die temporarily, expect an entire chapter with every single semi-important character having a reaction to it, which will take at least 3/4ths of the chapter.
> 
> Just like that chapter where all the rookies started randomly thanking Naruto for his greatness.



There are certain thoughts a person should keep tightly locked away in their brain, never to see the light of day.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't worry, Klue.

It's more likely to be 3 or 4 chapters, not three fourths of a chapter..


----------



## NW (Jan 7, 2014)

lathia said:


> Anything could happen, and if Kishi truly wants to shit on Madara, him or his editors will give him some "caring for humanity" story. That's really not that unbelievable considering his "unattainable peace" speech. That's what I fear.


The speech was about peace being unattainable *in reality*. The point of the Infinite Tsukuyomi is to sever the nexuses of the world, thus allowing peace to exist.


----------



## Klue (Jan 7, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> I predict Sasuke getting the Yin Half Kurama and unlocking the Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> then people will post _The Chapter that ruined Naruto threads_.



In other words, the greatest shit storm of our time.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> In other words, the greatest shit storm of our time.



Will it surpass the Tobito revelation shitstorm? 

Stay tuned, folks!


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2014)

lathia said:


> Everyone not Naruto = Co. I would agree with you. Unfortunately, the manga still has chapters left. Anything could happen, and if Kishi truly wants to shit on Madara, him or his editors will give him some "caring for humanity" story. That's really not that unbelievable considering his "unattainable peace" speech. That's what I fear.



madara will get shitted on one way or another. its destiny

just enjoy him the way he is now


----------



## rac585 (Jan 7, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Naruto should die. That's what happens when a bijuu gets forcefully extracted. There should be a chapter (or 12) consisting of a proper fallout and reactions to really sell the the weight and gravity of that devastating loss. I hope that's what ultimately happens.
> 
> Yes he'll ultimately live, but that doesn't mean we should be deprived of an extended peak of a world temporarily without its hero.



sadly i don't think it'll be as many as 12 chapters, although that would be amazing, but i agree with you it should be a couple chapters before he is resurrected.



Gunners said:


> He should die, but at the same time I have my doubts about whether or not will happen because of Tobi's comments on Kushina not dying immediately. Her temporary survival dictates that Naruto should have a drawn out death which would lose its dramatic appeal; the only way it would work is if he defeated Madara and died for good.



yeah, but i also don't seeing him defeating madara before his clock runs out. he shouldn't last for more than a chapter or two without receiving any kind of life saving intervention.



Herpules said:


> I dunno, killing Naruto seems boring because we all know he wouldn't really die



i've always thought kishi might kill him in the end. plenty of foreshadowing for it. that chapter where he inadvertently wishes to be on the memorial stone comes to mind. not to mention all the 'i don't die _until_' quote etc etc.



GoldenMic said:


> Why the fuck do you think naruto will die?
> His own Mother, a uzumaki like him, did not die after extraxting the Juubi.
> Don't talk shit please.


this is not a solid argument for naruto's survival.



Marsala said:


> Naruto won't die. If Kurama is really completely torn from him, then he'll be dying but they'll have long enough for some method to save him.



but this is. i don't know why some people expect him to just tank it without help.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 7, 2014)

Iruel said:


> Will it surpass the Tobito revelation shitstorm?
> 
> Stay tuned, folks!



It would get a ton of posts of course but not enough to crash the site.  And no one would be in denial about it 2 or 3 chapters later.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 7, 2014)

We're getting a Naruto flashback anyway, possibly a panel of Sasuke's sharingan reflecting the scene and  recording it in slow-mo to amplify the horror,  panels of the Rookies perhaps?
Unless Naruto still has  his jacket on. 
[YOUTUBE]188IOyT_oSE[/YOUTUBE]


The followup is gonna be something like:
Sorry Ero-sennin, I couldn't finish that book.
The chapter ends in Naruto's mind, he's on the ground   angrily hitting the floor with his fists. A sudden crash,  and the hero looks in our direction with a huge !  on his head and a startled look, he shouts "You, it cannot be".
Final panel  gives us the back of an ominous figure, we can read  仙人  stamped  on his back. 
3 months hiatus after that


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jan 8, 2014)

Plot twist: the kyuubi was sealing Naruto's _real_ power 
Dangai Naruto incomming


----------



## Lurko (Jan 8, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Plot twist: the kyuubi was sealing Naruto's _real_ power
> Dangai Naruto incomming



You know it's goona happen but only after he dies temporarily and talks to rs.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 8, 2014)

Naruto is not going to die.

Shukaku grabs him as he falls.


----------



## azurelegance (Jan 8, 2014)

I want minimal Naruto, but that's not going to happen. I just hope Kishi eases on the flashbacks.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 8, 2014)

the thought of naruto just dying from falling.


----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2014)

dead Naruto? highly unlikely


----------



## Klue (Jan 8, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> You know it's goona happen but only after he dies temporarily and talks to rs.



Why would RS even appear? That's so random. 

But Kishimoto is the type of asshole willing enough to pull some nonsense like this off.


----------



## handsock (Jan 8, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Plot twist: the kyuubi was sealing Naruto's _real_ power
> Dangai Naruto incomming



Makes you wonder. Could Kushina use those Chains before or after she was a Jinchuuriki? Or was it after she was a bijuuless jinchuriki that enabled her to use those chains, unlocking her true Uzumaki potential??


----------



## Klue (Jan 8, 2014)

handsock said:


> Makes you wonder. Could Kushina use those Chains before or after she was a Jinchuuriki? Or was it after she was a bijuuless jinchuriki that enabled her to use those chains, unlocking her true Uzumaki potential??



Kumo was after her because she was born with special chakra.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 8, 2014)

would it be that weird to see rikudo appear in the same way kakashi's dad appeared? i personally wouldn't care for it but wouldn't be surprised either.


----------



## Klue (Jan 8, 2014)

Rac said:


> would it be that weird to see rikudo appear in the same way kakashi's dad appeared? i personally wouldn't care for it but wouldn't be surprised either.



I too wouldn't be surprised (it's Kishi we're dealing with), but why would he appear? Secondly, how is it possible that he is able to?

I doubt Kishimoto is capable of answering those questions gracefully.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2014)

Rac said:


> would it be that weird to see rikudo appear in the same way kakashi's dad appeared? i personally wouldn't care for it but wouldn't be surprised either.


I've believed this ever since he and the Juubi were first mentioned to exist. Minato did it, so why couldn't he. As in reappear within the mind of the Jinchuuriki (Madara or Naruto).


----------



## CA182 (Jan 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> I too wouldn't be surprised (it's Kishi we're dealing with), but why would he appear? Secondly, how is it possible that he is able to?
> 
> I doubt Kishimoto is capable of answering those questions *gracefully.*



You act as if anything has been graceful in the last 2/3 years. 

Anyways I predict Naruto tells Sasuke "I love you." Before kicking the bucket forever.


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2014)

Naruto meets RS in the dead zone


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 8, 2014)

Yang Kurama grabs hold of Yin Kurama and they fusion dance into Shin Super Ultra Kurama Arcade Edition.  Then, Kurama, Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke, and Kakashi will combine to form Captain Planet the Rikudou Sennin.

Seriously though, I'm holding out for some Sasuke vs. Madara screen time.  I can already see him rushing to fight him, disregarding Hashi/Tobirama's warnings against doing so.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2014)

As a prediction, I dedicate this song to Hinata:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBfK3j6Hs00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't know why people are even concerned for Naruto's well-being.

It was already established a long time ago through Kushina that Uzumaki can survive Bijuu extraction. Obito commented on this explicitly--and once that happened, I knew _this_ day would come.

Naruto will be stuck relying on Sage Mode, along with whatever residual Kyuubi chakra he has or what he can borrow from the Bijuu and possibly the shinobi alliance.

Or maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised and Orochimaru will finally seize this opportunity to step in and take an Uchiha body.


----------



## †obitobi (Jan 8, 2014)

*Naruto 661 Prediction

The Basics*





*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara has a  bijuu chakra cloak.

*Gaara:*...!

*Sasuke:*...!

Naruto falls. His Konoha village band falls.

*Gaara (thinking):* _we have to remove the bijuu from him immediately, before he learns to control them._

Gaara sees Naruto laying on the ground, then attacks Madara. Madara is simply not effected. Sasuke sets the ground on fire around Madara, but he doesn't move. He doesn't put out the fire.

*Sasuke:* he's not... moving...

*Madara:* this isn't even worth putting out. You shame the Uchiha.

Sasuke looks upset.

*Madara:* Don't worry. I've assessed my powers, and yours.


Madara's chakra shroud is less intense.

*Madara:* I want to make this fun before I finish my plan. I won't use the beasts powers yet. This way, you will know that you were simply unable to defeat me.

*Sasuke:* then you are a bigger fool than Obito.

*Madara (thinking):* _no use in wasting energy at this point. It'll only take about ten minutes or so to adjust the power of the bijuu_.


Naruto looks at Madara, then remembers having Kurama taken.

*Gaara:* Naruto, you must get back the biju with all of us...

Naruto looks at Gaara. He then tries to return to his feet. Sasuke runs. Madara then raises his arms towards Naruto's direction.


Madara attacks Naruto with chakra chains. Sasuke destroys them with Katon, then leaps beside Naruto. The dust settles.

*Gaara:* it won't be long now. If he learns to control the chakra, then he'll waste no time!

Sasuke looks at Naruto.

*Sasuke:* Naruto, why do you want to become a shinobi, much less a hokage?

*Naruto:* why?

*Sasuke:* Because you're still weak, after all of this time.

Naruto looks angry.

*Sasuke:* It's because you still haven't learned the basics. Assess your enemy before you attack, and control the outcome. If you cannot do this, then we may as well give up.  Are you really that dependent on some animal, rather than your own skill? Stop acting like a child and embarrassing me.

*Naruto:* Embarrassing?

Naruto remembers when Team 7 worked on catching the bells from Kakashi. Naruto then remembers when Kakashi told him that he had to learn the basics. Naruto looks at the konoha crest that fell. He then reaches in his back pocket and pulls out his goggles.

*Naruto:* Assess, then control...


Naruto creates one shadow clone. Sasuke starts to run to Madara.

Madara kicks Sasuke, but Sasuke catches himself. Sasuke tries to cut Madara, but Susannoo protects him. Sasuke barely escapes an arrow from Susanoo coming at him. Naruto's clone appears out of the sky. Madara uses BT to destroy the clone.

*Sasuke:* you old fool...

*Madara:* hmm... Another one.

Madara destroys the clone from underneath him. Naruto looks desperate.

*Madara:* Tell me... If I gave you your bijuu back to you, do you really think that it would make a difference? Stop looking as if you had a chance to begin with...

Madara charges at Sasuke. Sasuke can't move. Madara notices that something isn't right. He stops. He looks sideways at Sasuke, then turns to kick the real Sasuke. The transformation turns back into Naruto. The transformation dissapeared. Naruto looks fettered.

*Naruto:*...

*Madara:* 

Madara tries to fly, but he can't do that yet. All of the sudden, Naruto kicks Madara in the face. Madara can't figure out why he didn't see it. All of the sudden, Naruto appears out of thin air.

*Madara:* You're annoying. This fight is over.

Madara tries to force himself out of genjutsu, but that isn't it. Naruto continues to attack him.

*Madara:* What are you insects up to now?

Madara starts to dodge Naruto's taijutsu, but just when he catches another kick, Naruto trips him. Naruto then starts to stomp on Madara's head, but Madara avoids it. Madara uses Susanoo to rise. Madara looks fettered...

*Madara:* what is this new devilry?

*Gaara:* he's using his taijutsu and ninjutsu much more effortlessly, all of the sudden...


*Sasuke (thinking):*_Naruto used the transformation jutsu to distract Madara. In reality, he was seeing where he could create clones, exactly. Impressive, for once... _


*Madara:* I see... After you realized that you could create two different clones in two exact spots that you chose, you then created another one right above and beneath me to confirm your idea. After that, you used the simplest of shinobi jutsu - misdirection. Create clones in places that I would not expect with my sharingan jutsu to use taijutsu effectively.

Madara looks angry. Naruto looks focused.

_A new lesson learned!  Naruto vs. Madara!_


----------



## Marsala (Jan 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't know why people are even concerned for Naruto's well-being.
> 
> It was already established a long time ago through Kushina that Uzumaki can survive Bijuu extraction. Obito commented on this explicitly--and once that happened, I knew _this_ day would come.




No, that's wrong. Kushina survived the extraction but she was still mortally wounded. Her death was inevitable. If it wasn't, she would have just pulled Kurama back into herself and been fine.

Naruto won't instantly die but he should need some sort of life-saving jutsu to stave off death.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 8, 2014)

Marsala said:


> No, that's wrong. Kushina survived the extraction but she was still mortally wounded. Her death was inevitable. If it wasn't, she would have just pulled Kurama back into herself and been fine.
> 
> Naruto won't instantly die but he should need some sort of life-saving jutsu to stave off death.



Kushina was fine for like 10 minutes while Minato fought Obito and then the Kyuubi; she ended up dying because the Kyuubi stuck a claw through her.

And all that after childbirth.

Kishimoto at least left it open-ended and set the precedent for Uzumaki having a greater tolerance for Bijuu extraction.


----------



## Zlad (Jan 8, 2014)

[sp]





Nikushimi said:


> That is hilariously fake.


[/sp]


----------



## †obitobi (Jan 8, 2014)

edit: that sucks. Would've been nice to see Naruto with the Rinnegan.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 8, 2014)

That is hilariously fake.


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2014)

Still, grear fakes.

Love the pain edit :rofl


----------



## RasenganSake (Jan 8, 2014)

i can see this one is real. quite kishi'ish


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't get why people are getting so livid over whether or not Naruto is going to live because even if he "dies" for a chapter, he's going to come right back, and we all know this. 



Harbour said:


> This awkward moment when the chapter made on the knee by fans was liked more than the last chapters, made ​​on the knee by SJ editor and his assistant named Masashi Kishimoto.



Really can't compare when the fanmade one is three times as long as a normal chapter, which allows for significantly more depth and liberty; we have no clue what any of the text is, either. Who knows what kind of lascivious nonsense is going down there?


----------



## mihawkzoro (Jan 8, 2014)

This is a fan made chapter 661 you are going to love it : *just click here to read*


----------



## Rosi (Jan 8, 2014)

mihawkzoro said:


> This is a fan made chapter 661 you are going to love it : *just click here to read*


Those JJ Madara panels


----------



## Lurko (Jan 8, 2014)

I hope jj Mads looks better than that..


----------



## NW (Jan 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't know why people are even concerned for Naruto's well-being.
> 
> It was already established a long time ago through Kushina that Uzumaki can survive Bijuu extraction. Obito commented on this explicitly--and once that happened, I knew _this_ day would come.


Obito stated that the extraction wouldn't kill her *right away*, meaning it would kill her eventually.


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2014)

Obito revives naruto


----------



## navy (Jan 8, 2014)

Why do people want Madara to go Juubi Jin? Do you realize the shit Kishi would have to pull to powerup Naruto and Sasuke as well?


----------



## Dariusd (Jan 8, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Obito stated that the extraction wouldn't kill her right away, meaning it would kill her eventually.



To further expound on this, Kushina even had a plan to reseal the Kyuubi and die to delay Obito's plan if not for a few years. If she could have survived the extraction it would have been no need for Minato to sacrifice himself.  Naruto is half Uzumaki, so unless Minato's lineage is even better than Kushina I don't see how Naruto will just override that concept. Lets be real though, Kishi could just write that in and throw out that precedent anyway due to plotshield.




navy said:


> Why do people want Madara to go Juubi Jin? Do you realize the shit Kishi would have to pull to powerup Naruto and Sasuke as well?



It would be the same as Obito if not worse. It already seemed inconceivable for Obito to lose as he didn't really take any damage at all from his previous skirmishes during the Naruto and Sasuke fight. It's a crappy fight when you see protagonists going against an almost invincible OP opponent only for the guy to practically lose in ONE move.


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2014)

because i have to see the world of mugen-tsukuyomi for once! naruto and sasuke can fight after  that.


----------



## Klue (Jan 8, 2014)

Madara, Juubi Jinchuuriki, confirmed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 8, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Naruto 661


one of the worst fakes i ever seen.


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> one of the worst fakes i ever seen.



and its in  chinese


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 8, 2014)

The fuck did I just look at bad edits of?!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 8, 2014)

Obito uses RT to bring Naruto and the alliance back. The alliance is brought back but naruto is still alive so dies shortly after Obito.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 8, 2014)

navy said:


> Why do people want Madara to go Juubi Jin? Do you realize the shit Kishi would have to pull to powerup Naruto and Sasuke as well?



its not about wanting. its about accepting it. madara has been planning this for nearly a century and so it's gonna happen, in other words it's foreshadowed. just like how the juubi was supposed to be revived, madara coming back, naruto defeating obito with kyuubi's power, etc


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jan 8, 2014)

We all know naruto won't die. Naruto will live due to his tremendous life force crap. Same way obito didn't die. All the excuses have been put into play already.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't care that it's fake.


Loved every paged


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 8, 2014)

It's not a fake since this isn't an attempt to trick us into believing this is the actual chapter, it's just fanfiction and while we may not think it will happen like that I don't think it's a bad attempt at all. Quite a lot what whoever did this came up with may actually happen.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 8, 2014)

Raging Bird said:


> I don't care that it's fake.
> 
> 
> Loved every paged



i feel ya. been a while since we've gotten fake panels. though i prefer the 1 or 2 panel versions cause they seem more likely to cause a shitstorm.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 8, 2014)

I loved it. 
That feel when this fake chap is accurate compared to the real chapter


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 8, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I hope jj Mads looks better than that..


Agreed I hope that Mads Jinchuriki form is distinct from Obito's because his was ugly hopefully 50% of Kurama and 97-99% of Hachibi will be enough for a different version.


----------



## Harutora (Jan 8, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Agreed I hope that Mads Jinchuriki form is distinct from Obito's because his was ugly hopefully 50% of Kurama and 97-99% of Hachibi will be enough for a different version.



It would be better like this =). But I think it will be just like Obito's form, because it's still the the Juubi.
Like how Minato and Naruto look the same in KCM mode, I guess.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't think it's goona look the same  Kishi likes Madara more than Obito.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 8, 2014)

navy said:


> Why do people want Madara to go Juubi Jin?


Because people are realistic and understand that Kishi is redundant as hell. So they just go with it. Because why not. Maybe Kishi will come up with some new moves for him. Hopefully he will at least give Mads alternative design, not just Obito copy  


Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I don't think it's goona look the same  Kishi likes Madara more than Obito.


Sure he does. Not


----------



## ch1p (Jan 8, 2014)

mihawkzoro said:


> This is a fan made chapter 661 you are going to love it : *just click here to read*




I want this translated.


----------



## rubberguy (Jan 8, 2014)

I still think naruto will hijack the juubi and become its jin. I don't want to see the juubi shit again.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 8, 2014)

Madara's hair will have to be cut or something so that we see on his back the signature magatamas of the Sennin when/if he becomes the Juubi Jinchuuriki or create somekind of skin-armor (like Obito's skin-cloak) like the one he was wearing that has the magatamas behind it. As shown in that fan edit his hair would just get in the way of seeing them.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2014)

I wonder if this separated chakra will help saving Naruto's life!
Senju


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 8, 2014)

mihawkzoro said:


> This is a fan made chapter 661 you are going to love it : *just click here to read*


that shit is so lame that i can see it happening


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 8, 2014)

\I think Naruto with no Kurama will use his Uzumaki Chakra and Sage Mode to the max, now we will se how strong Naruto is w/o Kurama's power , Naruto has to prove he's stronger than the 9 tails


----------



## JPongo (Jan 8, 2014)

Madara has to be the jin, it's what RS was.

Madara's version will be different and a lot stronger since he has rinnegan that is his own.
Obito had one that was borrowed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 8, 2014)

JPongo said:


> Madara has to be the jin, it's what RS was.
> 
> Madara's version will be different and a lot stronger since he has rinnegan that is his own.
> Obito had one that was borrowed.



I sure hope we see JJ Madara.


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 8, 2014)

Lol

JJ Mads will not happen.


----------



## Xeros (Jan 8, 2014)

NARUTO 661: RIN REVIVED.

Orochimaru: Edo Tensei!

*short'young girl appears*

Obito: It can't be!

end, sorry it's'short


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2014)

Oro ETs naruto if he dies or obito RTs him.

If not, then minato gives him his kyuubi and gaara helps with that or some crap.

Although,   a part of me does hope kyuubi told gaara something not related to naruto


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 8, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> that shit is so lame that i can see it happening


Madara reacting to naruto


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2014)

mihawkzoro said:


> This is a fan made chapter 661 you are going to love it : *just click here to read*





Do want. 

Anyways, Madara is likely to become the JJ in the upcoming chapter unless it decides to focus on Naruto and what Kyuubi being taken away from him means + desperate attacks by the alliance on Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 9, 2014)

No way is his fabulous hair being cut. Whoever said that should be ashamed of themselves.



Dream said:


> Do want.
> 
> Anyways, Madara is likely to become the JJ in the upcoming chapter* unless it decides to focus on Naruto and what Kyuubi being taken away from him* means + desperate attacks by the alliance on Madara.



Eh I am kind of expecting several chapters of needless wangst and awkward flashbacks now. This is exactly the kind of stuff Kishi loves and he isn't going to miss one of the last chances he has to do it.

Not expecting much from Madara for a few weeks.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2014)

I also agree that there might be a few chapters of basically stalling, and that fanmade version of 661 will probably end up being more true than one thinks.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 9, 2014)

mihawkzoro said:


> This is a fan made chapter 661 you are going to love it : *just click here to read*



I wish that much shit actually got done in a real Naruto chapter...


----------



## handsock (Jan 9, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> I wish that much shit actually got done in a real Naruto chapter...



That chapter is the end of the manga for me. I didn't understand a fuckin goddamn single line of what was written, but I understood the dattebayo. Best fucking chapter ever.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2014)

[Serious mode]
The fake chap pointed out something wich could actually happen: Naruto speaking with Kurama while he's extracted. We already saw it when Sengoku was himself aspirated by the GM. 
So we could predict a fb chapter in wich we see Naruto's and Kurama's discussion and strategy. 
Pretty sure that it's about getting the ichibi and the hachibi's chakra.
Finally, the fake chap could be much closer to what will happen that the author could have imagine it...
[/serious mode]


----------



## JPongo (Jan 9, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Lol
> 
> JJ Mads will not happen.


I disagree but...



Dream said:


> Do want.
> 
> Anyways, Madara is likely to become the JJ in the upcoming chapter unless it decides to focus on Naruto and what Kyuubi being taken away from him means + desperate attacks by the alliance on Madara.



I wonder if there's a poll for how many think JJ Madara is gonna happen or not.

It'll be badass anyway to finally see someone approach (or even surpass?!) RS.


----------



## Raventhal (Jan 9, 2014)

I doubt Madara will get to be Juubi Jin.  I do think the Juubi will come back but I think Sasuke is going to stop Madara while its being reformed.  Then Naruto and Sasuke will have a dispute over what to do with the Juubi/Bijuu.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jan 9, 2014)

this arc and madara is wishy-washy fanservice. Madara is obito on fast track really boring stuff cant believe we have to r- visit same shit its really is rehash stuff


----------



## Addy (Jan 9, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> this arc and madara is wishy-washy fanservice. Madara is obito on fast track really boring stuff cant believe we have to r- visit same shit its really is rehash stuff



Well yeah but.... it still isnt 100 chapters so thats a plus :/


----------



## Klue (Jan 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Do want.
> 
> Anyways, Madara is likely to become the JJ in the upcoming chapter unless it decides to focus on *Naruto and what Kyuubi being taken away from him means* + desperate attacks by the alliance on Madara.



Yeah, I can already see it: 2-3 flashback chapters covering all of those heart warming moments between them, since they became friends one day ago. 

Kishi would do it.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm gonna predict it.

Naruto will die next chapter. Tsunade will sacrifice herself and revive him after some long flashback to Jiraiya and Oro.

There has to be a reason she's lived on through everything.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah, I can already see it: 2-3 flashback chapters covering all of those heart warming moments between them, since they became friends one day ago.
> 
> Kishi would do it.



A day? Try three hours.

The past 90 chapters all lasted three hours.

... Hm. 

Well, anyway, hopefully he doesn't try to retcon it.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 9, 2014)

NEXT CHAPTER: What's under Kakashi's mask?
CHAPTER AFTER THAT: What's under the mask under Kakashi's mask?


Xeros said:


> NARUTO 661: RIN REVIVED.
> 
> Orochimaru: Edo Tensei!
> 
> ...


That's what Rin said.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 9, 2014)

Small prediction:

Kurama instructed Gaara to tell the rest of the alliance that they can save Narutos life with a reverse chakra transfer method. Since Naruto and Kurama's chakras were previously transfered in all ninja there is a connection to their chakras and Narutos chakra. The alliance focuses their chakras into Naruto to bring him back to life.
Naruto has some flashbacks of him and Kurama working together then all of the alliance appear in his mind or some cheesy crapp like that.
Madara gets his other eye back from Obito and completes his Rinnegan.  He makes a coment that this time Gedo Mazo will transform into Juubi at a faster rate because almost all Bijuu chakra is present. This Juubi will be alot more powerfull.

End of chapter


----------



## CA182 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm gonna make the obvious prediction.

With Naruto dead, crazy sauce returns


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah, I can already see it: 2-3 flashback chapters covering all of those heart warming moments between them, since they became friends one day ago.
> 
> Kishi would do it.



I am seeing this as well, but all those flashbacks will be spread over 17 years.

The kyuubi was always his friend!

Kishi would do it.


----------



## KonohaGreenBeast (Jan 9, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> They can't survive, it just takes longer for them to die, it has been stated by Tobi during his fight against Minato.



Yeah,so,Naruto will die?That's what you mean?OOK then...and Kishi will name the manga Sasuke


----------



## lain2501 (Jan 9, 2014)

KonohaGreenBeast said:


> Yeah,so,Naruto will die?That's what you mean?OOK then...and Kishi will name the manga Sasuke



No it's not what I meant. Naruto can die from extraction it's all I meant.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 9, 2014)

Sauce goes apeshit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 9, 2014)

If we get crap about Sasuke suddenly caring about Naruto then we might get Madara telling him not to bother saving anyone, as they will just stab him in the back later as it happened to him.

Kishi likes his parallulz, and it would throw Sasuke into confusion because he'd realize how true that is, especially if he wants to be hokage.


----------



## Addy (Jan 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If we get crap about Sasuke suddenly caring about Naruto then we might get Madara telling him not to bother saving anyone, as they will just stab him in the back later as it happened to him.
> 
> Kishi likes his parallulz, and it would throw Sasuke into confusion because he'd realize how true that is, especially if he wants to be hokage.



you know, i was wondering when will sasuke realize that no one trusts him and they will stab him cause he was......... will, an ass


----------



## Recal (Jan 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> you know, i was wondering when will sasuke realize that no one trusts him and they will stab him cause he was......... will, an ass



Yeah, but Kishi will find a way to make Naruto convince everyone to trust Sasuke. It's Naruto. He's the ultimate salesman.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 9, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Small prediction:
> 
> Kurama instructed Gaara to tell the rest of the alliance that they can save Narutos life with a reverse chakra transfer method. Since Naruto and Kurama's chakras were previously transfered in all ninja there is a connection to their chakras and Narutos chakra. The alliance focuses their chakras into Naruto to bring him back to life.



i was thinking this could happen, but i don't know about bring him back to life. sustain him long enough to get treatment or something to save his life.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I'm gonna predict it.
> 
> Naruto will die next chapter. Tsunade will sacrifice herself and revive him after some long flashback to Jiraiya and Oro.
> 
> There has to be a reason she's lived on through everything.



Doubt it she lived through everything to see naruto become hokage I think. A


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am seeing this as well, but all those flashbacks will be spread over 17 years.
> 
> The kyuubi was always his friend!
> 
> Kishi would do it.



Hey man, shut up. That one time Kyuubi tried to eat him was just a desperate cry for help.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 9, 2014)

^ Sarcasm, by the way.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2014)

I want some explanations to be given regarding what was the Rinbo-Hengoku jutsu Madara used and/or what's the deal with Hashirama's Sage Mode since it is being emphasized in these chapters by helping Madara.



PikaCheeka said:


> No way is his fabulous hair being cut. Whoever said that should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Njaa (Jan 9, 2014)

Probably w/e Kurama's plan was, plus lots and lots of reaction panels, gotta have dem reaction panels


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2014)

Naruto dies talks to jiriaya and then wills himself back to life or he tnj death


----------



## Iruel (Jan 9, 2014)

Madara has a shitty haircut. 

A fake


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2014)

^You bastard. 

LOL.

Expecting Tobirama and Hiruzen to do something in this chapter. So Sasuke.

And perhaps a hint that Kabuto is finally waking up from the Izanami.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 9, 2014)

If Obito was allowed to be JJ with a octopus tentacle and Kurama parts from the past, of course Madara is going to be when he's symphoning half of Kurama ATM.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 9, 2014)

Iruel said:


> Madara has a shitty haircut.
> 
> A fake



Loved it 


Can't wait to see Kakashi and Obito team up to take down Madara.


Susanoo


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 10, 2014)

Iruel said:


> Madara has a shitty haircut.
> 
> A fake



ahhh,yeah, Tobirama is back.


----------



## falconzx (Jan 10, 2014)

Iruel said:


> Madara has a shitty haircut.
> 
> A fake



what is this sh*t                          ?


----------



## Klue (Jan 10, 2014)

Tobirama trolls Madara, somehow transporting the Mazou into the Sun.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 10, 2014)

Iruel said:


> Madara has a shitty haircut.
> 
> A fake



Gold help us if the actual chapter is anything like this.

I might have to choke a kishi for real this time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 10, 2014)

The same fake is going around again? 



ch1p said:


> If Obito was allowed to be JJ with a octopus tentacle and Kurama parts from the past, of course Madara is going to be when he's symphoning half of Kurama ATM.



And he basically has all of the 8-tails bar a tentacle.


----------



## Klue (Jan 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Gold help us if the actual chapter is anything like this.
> 
> I might have to choke a kishi for real this time.



Too much Rinnegan for you? Can't handle the awesome?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The same fake is going around again?
> 
> 
> 
> And he basically has all of the 8-tails bar a tentacle.



If we stretch it a bit, he even has the tentacle. It was already symphoned to the statue, it's there somewhere.

If anything, with these moves (and if Madara gets both yin and yang) he's gonna be "perfect" JJ.


----------



## Klue (Jan 10, 2014)

ch1p said:


> If we stretch it a bit, he even has the tentacle. It was already symphoned to the statue, it's there somewhere.



Bee/Hacibi recovered that tentacle when the Bijuu were removed from Obito.



ch1p said:


> If anything, with these moves (and if Madara gets both yin and yang) he's gonna be "perfect" JJ.



For Yin Kurama, he'll have to takeout Minato.


----------



## takL (Jan 10, 2014)

i predict
kulamas request  was to call sasuke.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 10, 2014)

Klue said:


> Too much Rinnegan for you? Can't handle the awesome?



I only read a few pages. Didn't even notice the rinnegan


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 10, 2014)

Omigod that fake chapter was so awful but so likely


----------



## rac585 (Jan 10, 2014)

takL said:


> i predict
> kulamas request  was to call sasuke itachi.



fixed 

but i wonder what sasuke could do in this situation. probably nothing but watch naru die. in terms of aiding him that is. inb4 he calls karin.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 10, 2014)

lololol someones mad :ho :ho


and lol yeah that fake was pretty awful. If Madz becomes the JJ i really hope its unique and much different from Obito's. Im hoping since he will be alot more.. complete (still not 100% without Minatos) it will have a different appearance.


----------



## Klue (Jan 10, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Sauce goes apeshit.



PS formed with his own power; it's time to end the speculation. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I only read a few pages. Didn't even notice the rinnegan



PFFF, lies. Not fooling anyone.


----------



## TRN (Jan 10, 2014)

Klue said:


> PS formed with his own power; it's time to end the speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> PFFF, lies. Not fooling anyone.



Madara dies from laughing at Sasuke PS


----------



## Addy (Jan 10, 2014)

i am still gonna say that naruto will get a new power up, or wake up like nothing happened using SM  after gaara does something ck


----------



## Xeros (Jan 10, 2014)

I predict Tsunade x Obito confirmed?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 10, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Omigod that fake chapter was so awful but so likely



I liked it, actually


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I liked it, actually




No you didn't.


Fan comic was terrible, and you should feel ashamed......
...... as ashamed as Addy's going to feel once Rikudou returns and rapes the entire manga.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> No you didn't.
> 
> 
> Fan comic was terrible, and you should feel ashamed......
> ...... as ashamed as Addy's going to feel once Rikudou returns and rapes the entire manga.



oh Klue, your still an ignorant sl.... 

i know RS will rape the manga in terms of power scale but that didn't stop me from hating obito...... did it?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 11, 2014)

Xeros said:


> I predict Tsunade x Obito confirmed?


omg


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 11, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> Naruto's potential death is too great of an opportunity for Kishi not to milk it. Also, Sasuke needs to spend some time alone in the limelight in order to grow in both strength and character.
> 
> Hachibi cutting it's own tentacle, Kurama calling out to Gaara, with him being Shukaku's former jinchūriki and who still possesses traces of it's chakra, and Kakashi casting kamui on the Gedō Mazō, severing it's right arm in the process, leads me to believe that Naruto will eventually become the pseudo-jinchūriki of the jūbi / bijū (jūbijū?), if not it's proper host by the end of the story.
> 
> That being said, I doubt it will happen so soon, since we have yet to see Naruto and Kurama's full might. Maybe Minato will give the kyūbi's yin half to his son, and the alliance will give their cloaks back to Naruto, so we'll be able to see a semblance of it before the other bijū's chakra take effect...That, or Naruto's latent Uzumaki powers will be awakened by Kurama's extraction, leading him to manifest the same chakra chains as his mother in order to claim it back.



Sasuke's time is coming but I don't think that is now. This will be just like the Gaara arc in part one. By that i mean Sasuke's involvement being support and not much else. We've already seen traces of his jealousy just like before so I think Kishi is going to repeat the entire process now.

The whole Juubi host Naruto prediction is spot on I think but its going to happen very quickly. There is a definite sense of urgency from the Bijuu in the way the tail was cut and Kurama spoke with Gaara. In that I'm inclined to think they want Naruto up and ready to stop Madara now before he successfully stuffs all of them back into the Juubi.

I REALLY don't think we will ever see Madara Juubi Jin. Its just way too anticlimactic and lame for him to get it right after Obito when all that effort was put into stopping him. That will just create way too much of a problem to properly explain him being defeated at that point.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Jan 11, 2014)

@ amillionhp:

idk if madara will become the juubi jin or not, but to see that madara came so far is more speaking for him to become a perfect juubi jin than not. i mean he revived himself, got sage mode, god one of his rinnegan eyes back... for me it seems more like he is the FV of the manga and he will first complete all of his goals before getting defeated.  the only problem i see here is, that i cant see the place for sasuke and his final fight with naruto. i mean it looks more likely that he will fight with naruto after the "madara arc" but the problem is the power scaling. how can sasuke compete with naruto, IF he becomes a pseudo juubi jin ?


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 11, 2014)

Considering the fact that it was literally in the last chapter Kishi reminded us that the Kyuubi needed to be the last one to go inside the Gedo Mazou, and there wasn't really enough time for the other eight... Could the Kyuubi maybe just have regained its physical form? It would be weird for Kishi to tell us the Kyuubi needs to be last just to go that it's not important in the next chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh Klue, your still an ignorant sl....
> 
> i know RS will rape the manga in terms of power scale but that didn't stop me from hating obito...... did it?



Rikudou raping the manga, would cause you and your little girl club great pain.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 11, 2014)

I predict in the long term that Sauce finds out how Itachi gained his legendary Susanoo items, Totsuka sword and Yata mirror. Madara was the original owner of the Sharingan spirit weapons.
He transfered the weapons to Obito who in term passed them to Itachi. During the Kabuto vs Uchihas battle Itachi passed on the Totsuka sword and Yata mirror to Sasuke.
Something forces Sasuke to releasse Orochimaru's other half and Nagato who were sealed inside the Totsuka bottle.
Orochimaru rejoins with his other half while Nagato is no longer under anyones control but still helps the alliance to fight Madara. 
We get some back story between Nagato and Madara to 

As for Naruto, he returns with a massive power up after being out for a couple of chapters. Turns out that one of the 4 symbol seals Minato used was designed to seal part of Naruto's chakra while the other contained Kurama. Minato did that in order to save his son if Kurama were to ever be extracted. Now with Kurama gone and the seal broken the chakra from Naruto's second seal is releassed. 

Naruto, Sasuke, Oro, Nagato and all Kage face Madara and Zetsu. Obito sacrifices himself after giving Kakashi his other eye.

U mad about my cannon prediction ?


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rikudou raping the manga, would cause you and your little girl club great pain.



that is not how hatred works 

i still hate naruto with a passion


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> that is not how hatred works
> 
> i still hate naruto with a passion



PFFF, no you don't.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> PFFF, no you don't.



just wait until naruto gets a power up and i bitch about it


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 11, 2014)

I do like the Idea of Orochimaru being at full power, not sure about Nagato making a comeback....


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 11, 2014)

BeyondTwoSouls said:


> @ amillionhp:
> 
> idk if madara will become the juubi jin or not, but to see that madara came so far is more speaking for him to become a perfect juubi jin than not. i mean he revived himself, got sage mode, god one of his rinnegan eyes back... for me it seems more like he is the FV of the manga and he will first complete all of his goals before getting defeated.  the only problem i see here is, that i cant see the place for sasuke and his final fight with naruto. i mean it looks more likely that he will fight with naruto after the "madara arc" but the problem is the power scaling. how can sasuke compete with naruto, IF he becomes a pseudo juubi jin ?



How can Madara be the FV if you admit Sasuke outlives him? Your asking how can Sasuke compete with Naruto? He has Orochimaru taking orders from him. Kabuto is responsible for the current form of Senju power that Madara is using and it looks like Oro now knows of all the work Kabuto has accomplished. At the very least we have to assume Sasuke can achieve the same feats Madara did in a much shorter time provided Oro works for him as a right hand.

Honestly I think Juubito and current Madara are pretty comparable all things considered so I don't see how Naruto totally outclasses Sasuke in a similar situation.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 11, 2014)

Raging Bird said:


> I do like the Idea of Orochimaru being at full power, not sure about Nagato making a comeback....



I doubt Kishi would let one of his good guys to suffer for all ethernity in a genjutsu. Im talking about Nagato, he will be releassed from Totsuka just like the Hokage were freed from the Shinigami.
It would make an interesting plot turn if full power Orochimaru and Nagato joined the big battle royal.  We also get some clarification why Nagato was chosen as a host for the Rinnegan.


----------



## Near67 (Jan 11, 2014)

Kakashi needs to die, and so does Gai, and maybe Tsunade, and some other important characters.
But most of all
*Obito Needs To Die ASAP*


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2014)

Agreed.

Obito's wack ass needs to go, and fast.

Keeping him alive, I know Kishi is going to pull some bull shit. I just freaking know it.


----------



## Jad (Jan 11, 2014)

No one is going to kill Gai..

If he uses the 8th Gate, his going to find out he can survive the effects because of how trained his body is. Unlike previous users who have never gone to the extreme's Gai has gone to.


*Spoiler*: __ 



.............
*Spoiler*: _Only for Kishi's eyes_ 



Kishi, you get your payment soon.


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Obito's wack ass needs to go, and fast.
> 
> Keeping him alive, I know Kishi is going to pull some bull shit. I just freaking know it.



Well if by that you mean some last minute heroic shit to redeem himself then yes, he will do exactly that. Everyone who gets TnJed always does. The only person I can think of that completely failed was Konan and that was because she set her goals a little high. Obito will have some measure of success.  He won't be killing Madara but if this story goes in the direction I think, Obito will weaken him.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Well if by that you mean some last minute heroic shit to redeem himself then yes, he will do exactly that. Everyone who gets TnJed always does. The only person I can think of that completely failed was Konan and that was because she set her goals a little high. Obito will have some measure of success.  He won't be killing Madara but if this story goes in the direction I think, Obito will weaken him.



He'll pull a Vegeta: energy blast from the rear, screwing cell.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 11, 2014)

I predict the chapter will have many reaction panels of many ninja in the alliance


----------



## Rosi (Jan 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Obito's wack ass needs to go, and fast.



Nope, Obito's wack ass has yet to save the world together with Kakashi


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 11, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> Now is the perfect opportunity for Sasuke to shine, and I'm saying that as someone who doesn't particularly like him, but who understands his role as the main impetus driving the story forward. Naruto being out of commission leaves him free to interact with the reflection of his future self, in both power and ideology, if he continues walking down the same path, that is.
> 
> Considering how fast the merging of BM and SM took place, I wouldn't be surprised if we skipped the full Kurama phase entirely and went straight to Naruto becoming the Jūbi's pseudo-jinchūriki, with maybe a small entr'acte to display his Uzumaki heritage and prove that he isn't totally useless on his own, like some claim him to be.
> 
> ...



I see one serious wrench the alliance could still throw at Madara to completely screw him over and that is Izanagi via Obito. The obstacles preventing that are Obito being near death and Zetsu but Minato can give him some Kyuubi chakra to get him up on his feet and strong for a bit and he's already started fighting Zetsu's control so I don't think that is an issue.

If we know that Obito aims to destroy Madara's Rinnegan, he can do so by spending the Rinnegan on Izanagi and attacking him. Considering the teleports/phasing abilities plus Kyuubi chakra and complete invincibility, Madara will have no choice but to burn his other Rinnegan on Izanami to shut down Obito unless he wants to wind up stranded in Obito's dimension forever. All of Madara's power will mean nothing against Izanagi, and the time limit is no object when Obito can easily move about the way he does.

That will perfectly set the stage for a few things to happen.
It weakens Madara and forces him to retreat and approach the situation later.
His new goal will be to attack Sasuke and claim his eyes, as those would be the last possible Rinnegan candidates. 
This will give Sasuke the time he needs to develop himself into more of a standalone threat to Madara rather than with back-up. That is important if he is to be accepted as Madara's successor truly.
The alliance needs this to be done. They have already won because this war was started by Obito and he didn't work according to Madara's original vision. Its almost like things are dragging into a second conflict at this point.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Nope, Obito's wack ass has yet to save the world together with Kakashi



Yes, that's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 11, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> This would be the ultimate troll on Obito's part...Make it happen, Kishi.



Yup, I'll look forward to seeing the forums lighting up with salty salty tears from the trolling.

And of course, while Obito is running the distraction on the field, Gaara, Minato and Kakashi will ensure Ichibi, Hachibi chakra and that severed Gedo arm gets sealed into Naruto. Then we'll have the serious, permanent threat to Madara with the seudo Juubi Jin Naruto up and functional. That right there will prompt Madara to throw up the deuce, see himself out the door, throw his disappearing potion on the ground, "he who fights and runs away...." Well, you get the idea.

Madara will come back later, his eyesockets filled with standard Sharingan, maybe they have MS techs, but he will use them for Izanagi as well. Hell, lets fill the sockets on that Hash face to boot. A squad of Zetsu can teleport to him and provide additional Sharingan. I also think Madara will recover Yamato at his lair and be able to control/use him as a completely mobile Hashirama clone rather than needing that stationary wall clone. This will all still make Madara incredibly powerful and a serious threat but he'll have to go home and get everything prepared for that.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yes, that's what I'm afraid of.



Obito will first use up his sharingan with Izanagi and reverse Madara taking control of the bijuu and then he'll use up his life and his remaining Rinnegan for a second Rinne Tensei


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 11, 2014)

I rly hope madara goes to where obito is and rip the rinnegan out of obito's eye socket personally


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 11, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> I see one serious wrench the alliance could still throw at Madara to completely screw him over and that is Izanagi via Obito. The obstacles preventing that are Obito being near death and Zetsu but Minato can give him some Kyuubi chakra to get him up on his feet and strong for a bit and he's already started fighting Zetsu's control so I don't think that is an issue.
> 
> If we know that Obito aims to destroy Madara's Rinnegan, he can do so by spending the Rinnegan on Izanagi and attacking him. Considering the teleports/phasing abilities plus Kyuubi chakra and complete invincibility, Madara will have no choice but to burn his other Rinnegan on Izanami to shut down Obito unless he wants to wind up stranded in Obito's dimension forever. All of Madara's power will mean nothing against Izanagi, and the time limit is no object when Obito can easily move about the way he does.
> 
> ...



Hm. I like it. Especially since it would give this manga some time to breath and give the characters a tiny bit of downtime.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2014)

People seriously thinking that Obito could be so good in a fight as to force Madara to use Izanami. 

And how could Izanagi help him overcome being controlled by Zetsu? That makes no sense whatsoever. If he overcame his Zetsu control, he'd just die (and Izanagi wouldn't help because his real "death" happened long before he could possibly have started it). He doesn't even have the Gedo keeping him alive anymore, so it's solely Zetsu. That's like saying someone could use Izanagi so they don't need an oxygen tank anymore.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 11, 2014)

I think Madara will just destroy everyone.. If naruto plot shield failed you can bet that important characters will get embarrassed.

Also I see Naruto meeting the sage and huge power up.

And at this point in time for Sasuke to surpass madara will need the juubi or the fruit. Cuz him having rinnegan and PS still doesn't surpass madara cuz lack of wood release. Also madara becoming juubi Jin to be surpassed you will need a huge asspull.


By the way sasuke is now the guy with borrowed power 

Naruto no longer has kurama but sasuke still has itachi eyes...


----------



## ch1p (Jan 11, 2014)

Trollbito is over, unfortunetly. He may troll one last time and it may even troll Madara, but lets not kid ourselves here. Madara will go 'further' than Trollbito went. He's the real final villain, unless Ten Tails decides to grace us with a present from hell (to which I doubt it, since Kishi has been saying he made Madara too powerful, so what to say of 10 tails that would need to be stronger than that).


----------



## mlc818 (Jan 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> People seriously thinking that Obito could be so good in a fight as to force Madara to use Izanami.
> 
> And how could Izanagi help him overcome being controlled by Zetsu? That makes no sense whatsoever. If he overcame his Zetsu control, he'd just die (and Izanagi wouldn't help because his real "death" happened long before he could possibly have started it). He doesn't even have the Gedo keeping him alive anymore, so it's solely Zetsu. That's like saying someone could use Izanagi so they don't need an oxygen tank anymore.



Yeah.  I'd love to see Obito able to make up for his mistakes in such a way, but Obito isn't really a main character.  It is quite likely that he'll aid in defeating or delaying Madara, but it is very unlikely that he'd do anything so effective like single handedly "defeating" Madara.

Now I guess it could happen if Madara goes off to become a bigger threat in the future, but I just don't think Obito is healthy enough right now (or important enough, despite his major role and connection to Kakashi and Naruto) to do something like force Madara to use Izanagi.  I wouldn't be shocked if Obito managed to use Izanagi, but he could also just teleport away or destroy his eye if he was able to shake off Zetsu's control.  He may attack Madara while using Izanagi but then fail, though, thereby destroying his own Rinnegan but still failing to significantly harm Madara.

It's Sasuke and Naruto and perhaps Kakashi and Bee that have to win this battle.  Obito might have a serious impact in the end, or manage to temporarily delay Madara or save everyone at the cost of his life, but Obito isn't going to defeat Madara by himself or be a serious player in the fight.  If he makes a major impact it will be in a last-minute-sacrifices-his-life-when-all-is-lost situation.


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> People seriously thinking that Obito could be so good in a fight as to force Madara to use Izanami.
> 
> And how could Izanagi help him overcome being controlled by Zetsu? That makes no sense whatsoever. If he overcame his Zetsu control, he'd just die (and Izanagi wouldn't help because his real "death" happened long before he could possibly have started it). He doesn't even have the Gedo keeping him alive anymore, so it's solely Zetsu. That's like saying someone could use Izanagi so they don't need an oxygen tank anymore.



So good in a fight? How good does he have to be with teleports, phasing and invincibility? How "good" is Madara when none of his abilities are effective?

I'm pretty sure Izanagi will override everything except Izanami. Why wouldn't that include Zetsu's control? Obito already contradicted Zetsu's control anyway. I suggested Kyuubi chakra would keep him alive long enough to do his thing, which shouldn't even be 5 minutes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> So good in a fight? How good does he have to be with teleports, phasing and invincibility? How "good" is Madara when none of his abilities are effective?



Madara can speedblitz SM Naruto and has knowledge on Kamui. We also have no clue of exactly what he is capable of, but seeing as he can remotely, invisibly knock bijuu off their feet, I don't know how great Kamui would be anyway.

Obito also isn't invincible? Where are you even getting this?



> I'm pretty sure Izanagi will override everything except Izanami. Why wouldn't that include Zetsu's control? Obito already contradicted Zetsu's control anyway. I suggested Kyuubi chakra would keep him alive long enough to do his thing, which shouldn't even be 5 minutes.



You apparently have no clue how Izanagi works.

If it was going to work as you want it to, he would have had to activate it a long time ago.


Obito may help, but he isn't soloing Madara. Accept it.


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara can speedblitz SM Naruto and has knowledge on Kamui. We also have no clue of exactly what he is capable of, but seeing as he can remotely, invisibly knock bijuu off their feet, I don't know how great Kamui would be anyway.
> 
> Obito also isn't invincible? Where are you even getting this?
> 
> ...



Izanagi is invincibility is it not? Wasn't it defined as anything your opponent does is ineffective while anything the user performs works normally?

He would not activate it until he is comfortable sacrificing an eye. In other words last resort, just before death.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 11, 2014)

Madara has Rinnegan. Who knows if he can infinite Izanagi at this point. I wouldn't put it past Kishi, that troll. It would be too easy if they can blind him by forcing Izanagi on him. He'd never say, I made him too strong if the way out was such an easy one.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Izanagi is invincibility is it not? Wasn't it defined as anything your opponent does is ineffective while anything the user performs works normally?
> 
> He would not activate it until he is comfortable sacrificing an eye. In other words last resort, just before death.



Your theory suggests that Obito has been using Izanagi for the last 5-10 minutes and will continue to do so for another 5-10. 

No.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Izanagi is invincibility is it not? Wasn't it defined as anything your opponent does is ineffective while anything the user performs works normally?
> 
> He would not activate it until he is comfortable sacrificing an eye. In other words last resort, just before death.



Izanagi reforms the user after they suffer an injury or death, but only after the technique is activated. It does not provide any protection against genjutsu, control, or capture.


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Your theory suggests that Obito has been using Izanagi for the last 5-10 minutes and will continue to do so for another 5-10.
> 
> No.



What? No. I'm suggesting he turns it on now.

 I assume you are saying he would have to already have it active to override Zetsu's control or something along those lines. I think you are giving more weight to Zetsu's control than what its really worth given Obito forcibly stopped him from taking the eye with no assistance despite his weakened state.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 11, 2014)

What am I reading ?

Izanagi must be activated before the event that you want to change it.

This is how danzo got away before "dying" multiple times...

Izanagi doesn't do shit if you get hurt before you activate it.


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Izanagi reforms the user after they suffer an injury or death, but only after the technique is activated. It does not provide any protection against genjutsu, control, or capture.



Really? Itachi most recently described Izanagi as being capable of erasing results someone didn't like period. I fully understand that it can only affect things after its used. I have my doubts that it won't work for any of those scenarios but even if it didn't, Obito has got to be the most impossible target imaginable to effectively control or capture and I really can't see him going down via genjutsu.



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> What am I reading ?
> 
> Izanagi must be activated before the event that you want to change it.
> 
> ...



Again, I'm suggesting Kyuubi chakra keeps him alive long enough to weaken/distract Madara.

Of course he won't kill him. Madara won't let that shit happen, he'll sacrifice they eye way before that happens but that is the point. The only way to counter Izanagi is Izanami or wait for the duration to end like Sasuke did. That is impossible against Obito. Suppose Minato doesn't just give Obito a bunch of kyuubi chakra but also backs him up along with Kakashi's ranged Kamui. All three of them porting everywhere like that, come on. In a situation like that, yes Madara will understand its too difficult and risky to deal with that many teleporters at once and make the decision to stop Obito asap.

I think people forgot what Obito can do because he wasn't using any of this as a Juubi Jin and that used to piss me off quite a bit. Then I remembered that Naruto was told not to use clones because the Kyuubi eats his chakra after he first took it. It wasn't until the kyuubi cooperated that he could use its chakra carefree and somehow, I doubt Obito ever had Juubi's cooperation. I'm also certain it must take chakra at a much higher rate than a half kyuubi ever could. So that could explain why Obito refrained from using any of his other powerful techs until the chakra was pulled out.


----------



## Klue (Jan 12, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Really? Itachi most recently described Izanagi as being capable of erasing results someone didn't like period. I fully understand that it can only affect things after its used. I have my doubts that it won't work for any of those scenarios but even if it didn't, Obito has got to be the most impossible target imaginable to effectively control or capture and I really can't see him going down via genjutsu.



Itachi gave a general description of what it does. It erases death and injury, which are unfavorable results. This is done by administering Yin/Yang styles together to recreate the user, over and over again.


----------



## navy (Jan 12, 2014)

Inzangi was a jutsu kishi pulled out his ass last minute and wrote a terrible explanation about it. No way that jutsu shows up again.


----------



## Boom Burger (Jan 12, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> I see one serious wrench the alliance could still throw at Madara to completely screw him over and that is Izanagi via Obito. The obstacles preventing that are Obito being near death and Zetsu but Minato can give him some Kyuubi chakra to get him up on his feet and strong for a bit and he's already started fighting Zetsu's control so I don't think that is an issue.
> 
> If we know that Obito aims to destroy Madara's Rinnegan, he can do so by spending the Rinnegan on Izanagi and attacking him. Considering the teleports/phasing abilities plus Kyuubi chakra and complete invincibility, Madara will have no choice but to burn his other Rinnegan on Izanami to shut down Obito unless he wants to wind up stranded in Obito's dimension forever. All of Madara's power will mean nothing against Izanagi, and the time limit is no object when Obito can easily move about the way he does.
> 
> ...


Good theory but it won't happen, Kishi will end the manga this year and your theory would extend the current story by quite a bit. 

Expect the next two chapters to be reactionary chapters from the other characters as Naruto loses the nine tails. Naruto will die here. 

Sasuke rages and has his battle with Madara. An evenly matched battle until Madara grows restless and attempts to take the other eye from Obito.

Obito's redemption will be that he overcame black Zetsu's influence and managed to use RS again, bringing Killerbee, Naruto and all those who died in the war back to life again (at the cost of his own life but he was going to die anyway). Madara then takes his Rinnegan and subsequently becomes the Juubi jin.

Minato, Kakashi et al will assist Naruto by sealing part of the 8 and 1 tails into himself. Like many have suggested, Naruto will become a 'smaller' Juubi jin and, co-operating with Sasuke, will take Madara down once and for all. Juubi will be filled with positive energy and will revert back to its tree form, expect teary farewells from the beasts, especially Kurama.

Time skip time. The final battle of the manga will be between Naruto and Sasuke. A somewhat short battle, Sasuke will challenge Naruto for the claim of Hokage. Naruto will win and offer the position to Sasuke, saying that he is worthy of being Hokage, thus ending the cycle of hatred.

TL;DR version: Naruto dies, Sasuke battles Madara for a bit, Obito brings Naruto back to life, Madara becomes Juubi jin and is defeated by Naruto and Sasuke. Naruto and Sasuke will battle, Naruto wins. Sasuke becomes Hokage whilst Naruto travels the world.


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito may help, but he isn't soloing Madara. Accept it.



Having a clue of how Kamui works won't help I think. Without Kakashi's eye  Naruto wouldn't have been able to do anything effective?on him and I really doubt Madara - even as godlike he is - could do anything about it. If Madara was able to use Space-Time-Ninjutsu, there would have been a lot of chances to show off, especially since the 2nd and 4th are with the crowd.
Though of course Kishi could always pull something out his sleeve and I agree that
it simply won't happen (meaning Obito soloing Madara) but on the other hand - it really would be a cliche to see Madara being swallowed by Obitos Kamui into the other dimension and then simply being stuck there. I also think that this kind of scenario - even if it not may happen like this exactly - compliments Madara a lot more in a way that he "simply could not have been defeated otherwise".


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 12, 2014)

I think naruto might live for a great period of time but will be in a severely weakened state until Madara is defeated. Kishi is using this to restrict the number of combatants he has to deal with.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 12, 2014)

Mayaki said:


> Having a clue of how Kamui works won't help I think. Without Kakashi's eye  Naruto wouldn't have been able to do anything effective?on him and I really doubt Madara - even as godlike he is - could do anything about it. *If Madara was able to use Space-Time-Ninjutsu, there would have been a lot of chances to show off, especially since the 2nd and 4th are with the crowd.*
> Though of course Kishi could always pull something out his sleeve and I agree that
> it simply won't happen (meaning Obito soloing Madara) but on the other hand - it really would be a cliche to see Madara being swallowed by Obitos Kamui into the other dimension and then simply being stuck there. I also think that this kind of scenario - even if it not may happen like this exactly - compliments Madara a lot more in a way that he "simply could not have been defeated otherwise".



Really weak logic when Madara very rarely repeats a jutsu. His arsenal seems endless.

I'm not saying he has, or even needs, an ST jutsu to counter Kamui, but it's stupid to say that he doesn't have one because he "would have shown it off by now" when he's someone who has something new every time he's on panel.


----------



## Addy (Jan 12, 2014)

I predict gaara and me being mad


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Really weak logic when Madara very rarely repeats a jutsu. His arsenal seems endless.
> 
> I'm not saying he has, or even needs, an ST jutsu to counter Kamui, but it's stupid to say that he doesn't have one because he "would have shown it off by now" when he's someone who has something new every time he's on panel.



Well, it's not unreasonable to think he does have a counter to Kamui, but we can't just assume he does. That sounds very much like all those guys that used to say (no longer do so now, luckily) that Minato was immune to genjutsu, because he's Minato. Turns out he very well is, but only to the fact that he's a jinchuriki.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 12, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Well, it's not unreasonable to think he does have a counter to Kamui, but *we can't just assume he does.* That sounds very much like all those guys that used to say (no longer do so now, luckily) that Minato was immune to genjutsu, because he's Minato. Turns out he very well is, but only to the fact that he's a jinchuriki.



I never said I thought he did. In fact I implied that I believed he didn't. Because I don't think he even needs a counter to it when _he can destroy Obito by remote control_. 

Whether he does or doesn't is entirely irrelevant anyway because he's not going to be Kamui'ed away, and not just because it's comical to think that Obito will be the one to defeat him. Kishi already set up his backstory. It's going to be completed, and if he gets sucked into some random cube realm for all eternity, it isn't going to be.

He'll be defeated by Naruto/Sasuke. Eventually, there will come a chance for Obito to give some vital information on how to defeat him. Unless that theory about him RT-ing Naruto is true, in which case that will be his little redeeming act before he dies.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 12, 2014)

The ones who will defeat Madara will be Hashirama and the Kages while the others will face full power sentient Juubi. The Juubi Obito resurected was weaksauce,you can see that its dojutsu only has 6 tomoe while the one Rikudou faced had 9 tomoe and its body had a different form. Full power Juubi will have to smack some bitches 
About Madara's downfall, i just have a feeling that the Senju cells he implanted will be his downfall.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 12, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The ones who will defeat Madara will be Hashirama and the Kages while the others will face full power sentient Juubi. The Juubi Obito resurected was weaksauce,you can see that its dojutsu only has 6 tomoe while the one Rikudou faced had 9 tomoe and its body had a different form. Full power Juubi will have to smack some bitches
> About Madara's downfall, i just have a feeling that the Senju cells he implanted will be his downfall.



It's going to be really embarrassing for Naruto at this point if someone else defeats Madara. Dude is way too overpowered to be defeated by anyone other than the hero without it completely discrediting the hero.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 12, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Really? Itachi most recently described Izanagi as being capable of erasing results someone didn't like period. I fully understand that it can only affect things after its used. I have my doubts that it won't work for any of those scenarios but even if it didn't, Obito has got to be the most impossible target imaginable to effectively control or capture and I really can't see him going down via genjutsu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is so bad... it hurts my eyes

Madara goes after Obito....
Obito activates Izanagi

( Dureing this period no matter happens the events will go back to the begining )

Madara one shots with the rinnegan and has protection against both FTG and Kamui cuz Preta path and Sage Mode enhanced sensing !!!

Cuz izanagi was activate where back to square one and rise and repeat.

This is the best case scenario if Izanami is activated before Madara one shots...

PS. Minato with arm is kind of useless and chakra attacks agains Madara are preaty dumb...


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 12, 2014)

I really don't think Preta can absorb dimensional holes. I'm certain many people would disagree but I just don't see logic in absorbing a hole. I don't see how his ability to one shot anyone matters when they can all instant teleport.

If he ever activates Izanami, he doesn't have Rinnegan anymore.

Minato has been without an arm for quite a while now and still useful. I believe he stated that he can teleport anything connected to his chakra.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Really weak logic when Madara very rarely repeats a jutsu. His arsenal seems endless.
> 
> I'm not saying he has, or even needs, an ST jutsu to counter Kamui, but it's stupid to say that he doesn't have one because he "would have shown it off by now" when he's someone who has something new every time he's on panel.





Saturnine said:


> Well, it's not unreasonable to think he does have a counter to Kamui, but we can't just assume he does. That sounds very much like all those guys that used to say (no longer do so now, luckily) that Minato was immune to genjutsu, because he's Minato. Turns out he very well is, but only to the fact that he's a jinchuriki.



[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]

This man is the only other ninja in history aside from rikudou sennin himself to awaken the rinnegan. NOT having a counter to a jutsu like kamui would be comical. 

"...an Invincible immortal. That's who Uchiha Madara is!"


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jan 12, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> This man is the only other ninja in history aside from rikudou sennin himself to awaken the rinnegan. *1- NOT having a counter to a jutsu like kamui would be comical. *
> 
> "...*2- an Invincible immortal. That's who Uchiha Madara is!*"



1- YES
2- HASHIRAMA SAYS HI


----------



## Rosi (Jan 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yes, that's what I'm afraid of.


Can't wait for KakaObi combo to solo Mads


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 12, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> *I really don't think Preta can absorb dimensional holes.* I'm certain many people would disagree but I just don't see logic in absorbing a hole. I don't see how his ability to one shot anyone matters when they can all instant teleport.
> 
> If he ever activates Izanami, he doesn't have Rinnegan anymore.
> 
> Minato has been without an arm for quite a while now and still useful. I believe he stated that he can teleport anything connected to his chakra.



that hole is chakra nature , preta absorbs chakra just like amaterasu the never ending flame can be absorved cuz its chakra... 

I was talking about obito useing izanami , madara dosent need it...

Yeah Minato is nerfed alot , he can do stuff but no hand seals so LOL... still SM sensing protects against fast speeds and all that stuff..


----------



## Klue (Jan 12, 2014)

navy said:


> Inzangi was a jutsu kishi pulled out his ass last minute and wrote a terrible explanation about it. No way that jutsu shows up again.



I think Izanagi and Izanami are both fine, but Kishi really needs to give some attention to the Senju side of things. A forbidden jutsu which seals away the users chakra for a period of time, or forever, sounds rather appealing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think Izanagi and Izanami are both fine, but Kishi really needs to give some attention to the Senju side of things. A forbidden jutsu which seals away the users chakra for a period of time, or forever, sounds rather appealing.



What would be the point of that unless it were done on a villain who will survive (ie; noone)?


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 12, 2014)

We've only got a few more days until the chapter comes. I don't want to contribut a back and forth argument on the predictions thread so ill stop here but rest assured,  Obito will troll Madara. Not saying he'll kill him, that'll be Sasuke's job later but this manga will never let Obito just die before he does something very significant as a reformed character.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a feeling Kakashi will surprise us with a Trollish power up .He might get Obito's other eye and get a large power boost from it. U thought Obito's eyes only gave Kakashi Sharingan powers ? 
Kishi :Trollololol Obito's Sharingan was tainted with Senju DNA and cuz he awakend MS with Senju DNA it is now an EMS.Thats why Kakashi doesent go blind. Why U Mad about that ? 

So yeah prepare for EMS Kakashi with double Kamui and a space-time bending Susanoo


----------



## rac585 (Jan 12, 2014)

so do you guys see madara going down while naruto is out of the picture or will it be sort of a stall-fest until his return? i mean it would feel weird if MC doesn't have anything to do FV's defeat. 

though i guess if it did happen there should still be one fight to go but it wouldn't be a death match so who honestly cares.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 12, 2014)

Rac said:


> so do you guys see madara going down while naruto is out of the picture or will it be sort of a stall-fest until his return? i mean it would feel weird if MC doesn't have anything to do FV's defeat.
> 
> though i guess if it did happen there should still be one fight to go but it wouldn't be a death match so who honestly cares.



madara is going to go down many chapters in the future is his arc, we are now the return of madara arc. so....that means atleast 30-40 chapters

while naruto is down and visits rikudou in coma world the others will get fucked so when the hero awakens he saves the day...

man typical shounen its typical


----------



## Rosi (Jan 12, 2014)

We aren't in any Return of Madara Arc(nor we were in Ten-Tails Revival Arc)  It's just Narutopedia guys dividing The Shinobi War Arc so that the pages and synopsis wouldn't be a big mess, like the manga currently is with its war arc lasting the 4th consecutive year already.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 12, 2014)

Rosi said:


> We aren't in any Return of Madara Arc(nor we were in Ten-Tails Revival Arc)  It's just Narutopedia guys dividing The Shinobi War Arc so that the pages and synopsis wouldn't be a big mess, like the manga currently is with its war arc lasting the 4th consecutive year already.




So the arc division is just a fan thing? Sounds good, I was hoping we're at the climax of the current arc, not at the beginning of a new one. Yes I want things to move on and the story to get somewhere already, shoot me.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 12, 2014)

Rosi said:


> We aren't in any Return of Madara Arc(nor we were in Ten-Tails Revival Arc)  It's just Narutopedia guys dividing The Shinobi War Arc so that the pages and synopsis wouldn't be a big mess, like the manga currently is with its war arc lasting the 4th consecutive year already.



sure...  and they hit on the spot with all the other arcs not their just dividing The Shinobi War Arc 

good one


----------



## ch1p (Jan 12, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 1- YES
> 2- HASHIRAMA SAYS HI



Don't selective read, eh? The phrase says 'immortal Madara', not mortal Madara. Plus, Hashirama defeated mortal Madara v1.0, the one without Rinnegan, not mortal Madara v2.0, the one with Rinnegan and which is tearing the battlefield ATM.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 12, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> sure...  and they hit on the spot with all the other arcs not their just dividing The Shinobi War Arc
> 
> good one





Every arc division is fan based. Kishi doesn't write anywhere that "so called" arc ended and the next one started. It's just fans making the story easier to follow by dividing the obvious, like you know that when Naruto returns to the village after beating Pain, and is celebrated for his achievements in the peaceful Konoha, the big part of the story has just ended.
Here Naruto and Co are still fighting in the war against the Eye of the Moon Plan. Just because some random guy at Narutopedia decided to create a new arc name for the part of the story when Madara switched with Obito as the main villain of the War doesn't mean that's what Kishi intended


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 12, 2014)

Rosi said:


> *Every arc division is fan based. Kishi doesn't write anywhere that "so called" arc ended and the next one started. It's just fans making the story easier to follow by dividing the obvious,* like you know that when Naruto returns to the village after beating Pain, and is celebrated for his achievements in the peaceful Konoha, the big part of the story has just ended.
> Here Naruto and Co are still fighting in the war against the Eye of the Moon Plan. Just because some random guy at Narutopedia decided to create a new arc name for the part of the story when Madara switched with Obito as the main villain of the War doesn't mean that's what Kishi intended



bad news editors do the same...


----------



## Rosi (Jan 12, 2014)

They don't 

Maybe if you mean Narutopedia's editors, as in random Naruto fans 




Anyway, I hope Obito and Kakashi solo everyone in the next chapter. I mean, Kishi had such a long hiatus, he has to come up with something magical


----------



## rac585 (Jan 12, 2014)

never trust a wiki. 

but i do agree that madara probably won't die for another 10-15 chapters at least. but it is still the same war arc that started at the kage summit.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 12, 2014)

Arguing about whether it's a new arc or not is useless. If Kishi intends for the Madara fight to last extra long, then it will, if he doesn't, then it won't. The time will tell. 

It's just my personal impression that there's really nothing happening right now that would indicate we're currently at the beginning of a story phase. More like we're currently near the climax of a story phase (the war), and preparing for the next phase which will be about Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Penance (Jan 12, 2014)

It's also possible that Tsunade or Sakura uses the One's Own Life Reincarnation on Naruto. Nah, that can't be...


----------



## Addy (Jan 12, 2014)

sakura or hinata. no one else dies. tsuande's death is worthless. it won't do anything.

the thing and MC titsmajugs dying though


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> sakura or hinata. no one else dies. tsuande's death is worthless. it won't do anything.
> 
> the thing and MC titsmajugs dying though



she needs to die, kishi saved her for a reson... and a hokage seat must be open i doubt that tsunade will just let the hokage seat for naruto 

tsuande will die at some point in this manga makeing us think that sakura surpassed her...


----------



## adeshina365 (Jan 12, 2014)

- Gaara will catch Naruto on his sand; we'll find out that the instruction from Kurama was to take him to Minato to collect some chakra from the other half of the Kyuubi. 

- Minato and Kakashi will know what just happened to Naruto and the Bijuu, but will begrudgingly decide to stay put to ensure that Madara doesn't get the other Rinnegan eye.

- Killer Bee will slightly emerge from the Hachibi tentacle barely being alive, we will learn that the Hachibi cut off the tentacle to keep Bee alive until he can receive medical attention from a high-level medic.

- Even though all 9 bijuu will be in the Gedo, Madara will decide not to start the process of creating the Juubi until he has the other half of the Kyuubi. We'll see him head in the direction of Gaara and Naruto, but will be stopped by Sasuke; who we will see has undergone a partial Sennn transformation.

- Sasuke standing in front of Madara will be the end of the chapter.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 12, 2014)

That's an amazing prediction.


----------



## Klue (Jan 12, 2014)

I think adeshina365's prediction sounds reasonable; though, I think it's too soon for Sasuke to undergo a Sennin Transformation.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 12, 2014)

I expect other to attack madara and he mows down many if them I expect him to kill some name people because I expect a mass revival latter on.


----------



## Klue (Jan 12, 2014)

With Kishi, it's impossible to guess who will play the hero between Naruto and Sasuke. Though both took down Obito, Naruto was kinda the lead, at least emotionally.

Maybe Sasuke will get his go. He hasn't truly grabbed the spotlight since he took down Danzou. Against Kabuto, the plot held him in check.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 12, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> - Gaara will catch Naruto on his sand; we'll find out that the instruction from Kurama was to take him to Minato to collect some chakra from the other half of the Kyuubi.
> 
> - Minato and Kakashi will know what just happened to Naruto and the Bijuu, but will begrudgingly decide *to go rescue Naruto and let Madara get his other eye.*
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you bro


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 12, 2014)

Sasuke gets a beat down next.... Blackzetsu does something also...

Madara has free plot to wipe out until the hero returns


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 12, 2014)

At least half the next chapter is still gonna revolve around Gaara and Shukaku.


----------



## Klue (Jan 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Fixed that for you bro



PFFF, EMS!!


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> PFFF, EMS!!



Itachi's eyes.:ho

No logic will apply here.

Once Sasuke starts unleashing its haxxx Madara will go into old fart retirement house while singing praises of Itachi's greatness.


----------



## Klue (Jan 12, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Itachi's eyes.:ho
> 
> No logic will apply here.



Hey, hey, hey.

Itachi's eyes are epic, it's the person using them that sucks.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hey, hey, hey.
> 
> Itachi's eyes are epic, it's the person using them that sucks.



Sasuke is just unlucky as he was now fighting against a guy that was mostly Naruto's enemy(Obito). That forced him into a supporting role...though still very important in Obito's defeat.

And before that he was overshadowed by Itachi...again. Same as Naruto with Nagato. Hell...Sasuke hardly gave a damn about Kabuto and they hardly did even talk. Sasuke should avoid fights with guys that have an archenemy who is not Sasuke himself. And stay away from Itachi when he fights anyone.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 12, 2014)

focus on Naruto

Shukaku catches him from falling

Madara fights Shukaku


----------



## ch1p (Jan 12, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> At least half the next chapter is still gonna revolve around Gaara and Shukaku.



Yes.

We can also guess this is what the next volume is going to feature in the cover. Naruto and Gaara.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 12, 2014)

Long Term Prediction: Maubi teleported Shikamaru and Ino's fathers out just in time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 12, 2014)

They are all dead. That isn't changing. They're useless characters now anyway.


----------



## Addy (Jan 12, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> she needs to die, kishi saved her for a reson... and a hokage seat must be open i doubt that tsunade will just let the hokage seat for naruto
> 
> tsuande will die at some point in this manga makeing us think that sakura surpassed her...



naruto as  a leader so far is like hashirama........ he is strong ans has the right heart but too dumb to be believable :/


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 13, 2014)

Yamato and Hashirama fuse in the Gedo flower. Yamarama saves Naruto and obliterates Madara, ending the manga.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 13, 2014)

Chapter 661: 
Naruto: !!!
Kurama: Snap out of it Naruto!
-It was a Rinnegan genjutsu-
Naruto: Thanks Kurama!
-Reminisces about his past with Kurama for about 3/4th of the chapter-
-Everyone is resisting Madara's pull-
Killer Bee: We got this hands down, that fool Madara is looking like a clow-
Killer Bee, Naruto, and ten other random shinobi: !!!
Horoscope:_ Gyuuki is pulled out of Killer Bee! What will be his fate?!
_End Chapter


----------



## Klue (Jan 13, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Long Term Prediction: Maubi teleported Shikamaru and Ino's fathers out just in time.



PFFF, pointless. They'll be revived by the Rinne Tensei anyway.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 13, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Arguing about whether it's a new arc or not is useless. If Kishi intends for the Madara fight to last extra long, then it will, if he doesn't, then it won't. The time will tell.
> 
> It's just my personal impression that there's really nothing happening right now that would indicate we're currently at the beginning of a story phase. More like we're currently near the climax of a story phase (the war), and preparing for the next phase which will be about Naruto vs Sasuke.



Arception!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its an arc inside of arc. You use an arc to place the idea and information inside of the original arc and who ever is controlling the arc will fall prey to this tactic. Someone call Leonardo DiCaprio.

I think madara will absorb a couple of bijuu but not all of them. To prolong the suspense.If it does happen right away though. I think another juubi countdown will happen again before Madara can become its full powered jinchuuriki to fuck things up.Because kishi made it seem like Madara and the Shinju tree will be dealt with separately.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Arception!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its an arc inside of arc. You use an arc to place the idea and information inside of the original arc and who ever is controlling the arc will fall prey to this tactic. Someone call Leonardo DiCaprio.
> 
> I think madara will absorb a couple of bijuu but not all of them. To prolong the suspense.If it does happen right away though. I think another juubi countdown will happen again before Madara can become its full powered jinchuuriki to fuck things up.*Because kishi made it seem like Madara and the Shinju tree will be dealt with separately.*



Not really. He obviously had to list both the juubi and Madara as they are both cards on the field now. It doesn't mean they will be two different enemies.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 13, 2014)

Naruto 661 : The Savior

Gaara catches Naruto's body.

Gaara: Naruto............NO!
Alliance: Madara catches Bijuu, hey is that........?
Sakura: NARUTOOOOOO!!!!
Minato: Naruto................No.................
Alliance: NARUTOOOOOOO!!!!! Is he dead or something?

Meanwhile, Naruto awake in some place.

Naruto: Huh, where am I? Am I dead? Is this heaven or something?

Suddenly an old man appeared behind Naruto.

?: I'm waiting for you, Uzumaki Naruto.
Naruto: Huh? How do you know my name? Who are you, old man?
?: My name is [insert the name here] people know me as Rikudou Sennin.
Naruto: Rikudou...........?!
RS: I've been waiting to talking to you Uzumaki Naruto, let me tell my story.

After a storytime later.

RS: Me and my mom tried to save humanity, Juubi is angry that my mom stole his nut and eat it, so he decided to destroy humanity because to him we're just bunch little devils that full of hatred and evil and he's right tho.

After I sealed him in my belly, He's so pissed off, I tried to reasoned with him, I promised him if I can change humanity he must stop to tried to destroy humanity.................but in the end I failed. To prevented him to destroy humanity, I split him into 9 little kittens which pissed him even more but Naruto, I saw the future, you are the one, you will saved this world and banged many bitches

Naruto: But I wanted Sasuke!
RS: Whatever.
Naruto: Old Man, you must be drunk. I'm already dead how I can save the world now?
RS: Bitch, you don't know the power of Rikudou. "GEDO RINNE TENSEI!!

Naruto: Sweet! Suddenly I feel better!
RS: Now wake up and kick some ass yo!
Naruto: But how can I beat Madara, he's hax and shit.
RS: Just ask Kishimoto.

NEXT: KISHIMOTO appears!! Plot No Jutsu babeeehhh!!!


----------



## CA182 (Jan 13, 2014)

I predict Madara activates the eternal tsukuyomi.

And we enter his tea party.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2014)

I want my girl back! Make it happen, Kishi.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 13, 2014)

No flash backs please.....

That was pretty much the moral of last weeks chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jan 13, 2014)

Probably a Kurama-n-Naruto friendship chapter. All of the key moments between them we didn't get to see over the first day of their friendship. 

In all seriousness, I guarantee they had one final conversation as he was being ripped out. Something Kishi cannot refrain himself from dedicating 5+ pages to. 

The guy loves flashbacks. 
[/FONT]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2014)

Yea I am really just expecting some garbage about how the kyuubi was actually nice to Naruto all those 17 years, and Naruto is suddenly remembering this now.

It will probably last the entire chapter. I can't see Kishi passing this chance to spam irrelevant flashbacks.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 13, 2014)

Its the week of all weeks!

#FreeLordKurama.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto as  a leader so far is like hashirama........ he is strong ans has the right heart* but too dumb to be believable* :/



tell that to the villains 

also i think Naruto will have 3 advisors like the manga suggest , one is shikamru cuz its smart now the other 2 we shall see...

Also if sasuke becomes naruto advisor everyone is going to  say kill him kishi  



Jak N Blak said:


> Its the week of all weeks!
> 
> #FreeLordKurama.



Yin Kurama is still there , Kurama is so boss that when he is sealed, he still remains  orochimaru style


----------



## Gunners (Jan 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I am really just expecting some garbage about how the kyuubi was actually nice to Naruto all those 17 years, and Naruto is suddenly remembering this now.
> 
> It will probably last the entire chapter. I can't see Kishi passing this chance to spam irrelevant flashbacks.



It'd be funny if Naruto had a flashback of the Kyuubi threatening to eat him, rip him to pieces and trying to trick him into opening the seal, then start to dance at the realisation that he's finally free. 

In all seriousness the issue with this arc becomes more apparent when you consider things like the loss of the Kyuubi. I have said many times that the biggest fault of this arc is Kishimoto's failure to break it down into different segments; all of the changes in the characters interaction, and their development, has taken place in the space of a day which is just unrealistic. There should have in story time for the characters to reflect on a few points. I mean shit, people are more indecisive about picking their meal for the day.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 13, 2014)

Minato will give Naruto the other half of the Kyuubi.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 13, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I predict Madara activates the eternal tsukuyomi.
> 
> And we enter his tea party.
> 
> [sp][/sp]




Don't do that. I've already given up the hope of us ever seeing the Eternal Tsukuyomi.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Its the week of all weeks!
> 
> #FreeLordKurama.



not until he gets used by madara 1 last time. thats his purpose in life after all, getting used


----------



## Mariko (Jan 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Its the week of all weeks!
> 
> #FreeLordKurama.



Let's hope he'll enjoy those 2 sec of freedom before being sealed again...


----------



## Gabe (Jan 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I am really just expecting some garbage about how the kyuubi was actually nice to Naruto all those 17 years, and Naruto is suddenly remembering this now.
> 
> It will probably last the entire chapter. I can't see Kishi passing this chance to spam irrelevant flashbacks.



Didn't naruto not know he had the kyuubi in him till he was 12 when he was told by irukas fake friend cat remember his name. So we can't have this type of flashback.


----------



## Addy (Jan 13, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> tell that to the villains
> 
> also i think Naruto will have 3 advisors like the manga suggest , one is shikamru cuz its smart now the other 2 we shall see...
> 
> Also if sasuke becomes naruto advisor everyone is going to  say kill him kishi



it is not just being smart or strong. leading is..... a lot of things. some of it is about knowing when to compromise, knowing when something is wrong and willing to say "i am wrong so how can i fix it" before it is too late. at the same time, it is also knowing when to stand your ground. hashirama bowing in front of other leaders begging them to not fight is not a leader's quality. it is not being humble. it is being pathetic and shows how little you trust your own goal and know it sounds stupid. 

the only reason he wasn't killed at that meeting was because of how OPd he was.

naruto is always the side of "right". he WILL  save sasuke. he WILL make the entire world follow his own rules. it is always "my way or the highway" with him when it came to sasuke even if it was obvious that sasuke was a hopeless case. what happened to naruto when he realized he couldn't TNJ sasuke in the kage arc? die with him and TNJ him after death............. i don't even know what in the flying fuck that logic is from. we see this again with obito even if the entire alliance wants him dead and justly so. understanding one another works for people who are not insane. tobi and madara are insane and we even get a canon explanation from tobirama about how their brains don't work right.

you see what i mean when i say a leader should know when he is wrong?. naruto can be jesusruto who is the savior of everyone but he can't be a leader at the same time and expect me to believe he is right for the position. especially that all he ever did was scream "i will be hokage" without once even trying to be hokage. and no, becoming stronger or saving the village isn't what i mean. leaders and hero are two different things and so far, all naruto showed me is the second half over 600 chapters without the first half ever tackled. 

i mean, i honestly think if orochimaru was indeed 100%  not an evil douchbag as he was in part 1, i would rather him lead me than even thinking of naruto. why? because orochimaru actually has lead a village......... and most of them willingly followed him......... and this was when he was evil as fuck.  

again, EVIL as fuck, didn't need a persona like pain did and yet he STILL got people to follow him and the scary part is............. it worked. if he can do that as a bad guy, i would love to see what would have happened if he was a good guy and the fourth hokage and not sitnato who has done shit as a hokage.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 13, 2014)

kakashi and shikamaru would do a pretty good job of keeping him on track on the actual leadership side of things.


----------



## Addy (Jan 13, 2014)

Rac said:


> kakashi and shikamaru would do a pretty good job of keeping him on track on the actual leadership side of things.



well, then, they would be leading with him being a face and nothing more 

kakashi and shikamaru should be his advisers................. not doing his job for him 

wait, narut onever listened to kaksahi or shikamaru about sasuke, did he? so they are already useless if their opinion is against his cause any debate would be useless since he is jesus ck


----------



## ch1p (Jan 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Probably a Kurama-n-Naruto friendship chapter. All of the key moments between them we didn't get to see over the first day of their friendship. [/FONT]



Ever since VotE with the bridge bulshit that I'm expecting this moment.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> * 1. it is not just being smart or strong. leading is..... a lot of things. some of it is about knowing when to compromise, knowing when something is wrong and willing to say "i am wrong so how can i fix it" before it is too late. at the same time, it is also knowing when to stand your ground. hashirama bowing in front of other leaders begging them to not fight is not a leader's quality. it is not being humble.* it is being pathetic and shows how little you trust your own goal and know it sounds stupid.
> 
> the only reason he wasn't killed at that meeting was because of how OPd he was.
> 
> ...




1. you forget what manga you are reading my boy... leader in naruto world  > leader in real word also there is absolute no one with all the traits you said there in naruto verse... this is why Naruto will get advisor that each could help him in the things he lacks moust...

2. Naruto has the That Old EA Sports Saying
this is how I feel about that

3. But kishi already made it very clearly in the Naruto verse , naruto is never wrong... so you want the character naruto to say im wrong when kishi always makes his answer be right 

4. And this is it all goes down hill... orochimaru hokage ??? he made experiments he had slaves, manipulated others.... he was the leader of a village cuz he promised candy to young kids .... i mean power   and  willingly followed him... more like they got BS no jutsu or used no jutsu... 

5. orochimaru as a good person its not possible and its not even orochimaru.... cuz good person > experiments on people and orochimaru without experimentation and other evil stuff is the current orochimaru 

And you know what he is ? A sasuke cheerleader with alot of pedofile reactions... what a great good orochimaru... yeah


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Didn't naruto not know he had the kyuubi in him till he was 12 when he was told by irukas fake friend cat remember his name. So we can't have this type of flashback.



Do you honestly think that would stop Kishi?

I don't.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 13, 2014)

it will probably be like... oh it was something i always felt inside of me, something that was always with me, that never let me feel lonely even though i was. i thought i was crazy, like an ebil inner naruto that i was making up because nobody paid attention to me, but then i found out, it was kurama-chan all along!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 13, 2014)

It is possible that we will get a flashback of the Kyuubi's upbringing. Rather than show his happy memories with Naruto ( which do not exist), Kishimoto might go down the route of showing how they're similar and how they connected. So the flashback could probably involve a baby Kurama trying to do good, but getting chased out of various settlements until he became a bitter adult.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It is possible that we will get a flashback of the Kyuubi's upbringing. Rather than show his happy memories with Naruto ( which do not exist), Kishimoto might go down the route of showing how they're similar and how they connected. *So the flashback could probably involve a baby Kurama trying to do good, but getting chased out of various settlements until he became a bitter adult*.



You manage to hype me, that would be so fucking awesome kurama history to the point where madara find him and took control of him.

But kishi would not do that...  I almost fell like negging you


----------



## Klue (Jan 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It is possible that we will get a flashback of the Kyuubi's upbringing. Rather than show his happy memories with Naruto ( which do not exist), Kishimoto might go down the route of showing how they're similar and how they connected. So the flashback could probably involve a baby Kurama trying to do good, but getting chased out of various settlements until he became a bitter adult.



Dear God, no. 

Are you trying to make us puke?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It is possible that we will get a flashback of the Kyuubi's upbringing. Rather than show his happy memories with Naruto ( which do not exist), Kishimoto might go down the route of showing how they're similar and how they connected. So the flashback could probably involve a baby Kurama trying to do good, but getting chased out of various settlements until he became a bitter adult.



This is so bad I can see it happening. Thanks.


----------



## O-ushi (Jan 13, 2014)

All Im expecting is a contest of who can say "Naruto!!!" the loudest as he is falling to the ground.


----------



## mlc818 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It is possible that we will get a flashback of the Kyuubi's upbringing. Rather than show his happy memories with Naruto ( which do not exist), Kishimoto might go down the route of showing how they're similar and how they connected. So the flashback could probably involve a baby Kurama trying to do good, but getting chased out of various settlements until he became a bitter adult.



That would be both sweet and terrible.  If Kishi wanted to do it I'd MUCH prefer a short few panels depicting one or two times this happened, rather than a whole chapter or more on it.  Kishi can be too sappy at times, and we already essentially know the facts that Bijuu were mistreated and they were born with the potential for good. (Kurama's tear, Hachibi and Kyuubi from the present day)

Although only a couple panels of it would make it more difficult to flat out connect to Naruto's childhood, so we'll see.  I could see it happening, but I don't know if it could be done well.  It might seem at best boring with some emotion, or at worst absolutely terribly sappy to the point of harming it's own point. (or draining emotion that people otherwise have, since this is sad - beyond the fact that we know Naruto still saves Kurama, whereas we don't ever "know" for sure that other characters won't actually die; the same problem that resurrections create in general, but somewhat worse since Naruto can't have a happy ending if Naruto doesn't save the Bijuu)


----------



## Thor (Jan 13, 2014)

Sasuke cries.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It is possible that we will get a flashback of the Kyuubi's upbringing. Rather than show his happy memories with Naruto ( which do not exist), Kishimoto might go down the route of showing how they're similar and how they connected. So the flashback could probably involve a baby Kurama trying to do good, but getting chased out of various settlements until he became a bitter adult.



... I would like to see that, actually. I always did figure that the pain the bijuu and jinjuriki went through were basically the same ever since Kurama and the bijuu were revealed to not be pure evil, so that would actually make that work.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 13, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> not until he gets used by madara 1 last time. thats his purpose in life after all, getting used



And Madara's fate is to always fail.

Lord Kurama is eternal. A God. He shall roar for many more millenniums to come.
Madara's statue shall crumble and erode...dust shall scatter into Lord Shukaku's sand.

Forgotten.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> And Madara's fate is to always fail.
> 
> Lord Kurama is eternal. A God. He shall roar for many more millenniums to come.
> Madara's statue shall crumble and erode...dust shall scatter into Lord Shukaku's sand.
> ...



Considering how scared of Madara he is I doubt he is ever gonna forget him.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 13, 2014)

There's no point in showing Kurama being shunned by other people, unless that ties with Naruto somehow. The scene ATM is of him getting separated from Naruto, it has to go back to that. If there are scenes of him being shunned by others, there will be scenes where he's being accepted by Naruto (prepare for the arsepull). IMO, it can go either way, but we're going to see Naruto and Kurama bromance. Kishi was like ooh bromance about the two during the interview for the movie last year sooo.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is so bad I can see it happening. Thanks.





Klue said:


> Dear God, no.
> 
> Are you trying to make us puke?



And then they complain that bijuus dont have development and we can't care for them

Double standards. FTW!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> And then they complain that bijuus dont have development and we can't care for them
> 
> Double standards. FTW!



Better no development than that garbage. The kyuubi is a terrible character anyway. It can have all the development it wants but it has already been ruined.

What Gunners said will only make it worse.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 13, 2014)

Kurama was fun when he was like "ebil", but not in recent times. If I wanted to watch pok?mons I'd watch... pok?mon.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 13, 2014)

,





ch1p said:


> Kurama was fun when he was like "ebil", but not in recent times. If I wanted to watch pok?mons I'd watch... pok?mon.



Just because you like evil guys, it doesn't mean kurama sucks... He still has the cool vibe and acts like a captain. even kakashi noted that.



PikaCheeka said:


> Better no development than that garbage. The kyuubi is a terrible character anyway. It can have all the development it wants but it has already been ruined.
> 
> What Gunners said will only make it worse.



Maybe in your eyes, the kyuubi had the best transition from evil to good in 100 chapters

Seeing how a good beast turns into a demon fox, also found by madara cuz he was the first to control him and make him even mader its garbage ? LOL 

Admit your reading the manga just for madara and you don't give a shit for other stuff. I like madara to so you know I'm not hating.


----------



## Klue (Jan 13, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> And then they complain that bijuus dont have development and we can't care for them
> 
> Double standards. FTW!



We're in the middle of a battle, I don't want to see that shit. 



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> ,
> 
> Maybe in your eyes, the kyuubi had the best transition from evil to good in 100 chapters
> 
> ...



He hated Naruto for years, suffered an embarrassing, two chapter ass kicking, before he was stripped of a portion of his power. Hours later, they're the best of friends?

Fuck am I reading? 

Kurama's change of heart and resulting friendship with Naruto was anything but respectable. His sudden 180 is only barely above Nagato's.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jan 13, 2014)

All the Bijuus unite to form an extremely epic and memorable 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 speech that turns Madara into a good guy


----------



## Uchia Obito (Jan 13, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Considering how scared of Madara he is I doubt he is ever gonna forget him.



Madara is everlasting... in his kyuubish dreams.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> We're in the middle of a battle, I don't want to see that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well they where traped until now, and its better late then never.

He was getting ass kicked in a imaginary world where Naruto had infinite SM and Shitloads of clones in SM how fair was that... and the hours you speak of are 100 chapters and it was a day or two , Naruto was training while the war started. Tug war to BM chapter...  also narutos whole life moved kurama, proofs of good will etc.

Reading comprehension... You don't look at the big picture at all


----------



## Xeros (Jan 13, 2014)

New Character emerges from the shadows : Izuna Uchiha!


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 13, 2014)

What if Madara thinks Sasuke is Izuna


----------



## ch1p (Jan 13, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> ,
> 
> Just because you like evil guys, it doesn't mean kurama sucks... He still has the cool vibe and acts like a captain. even kakashi noted that.



It's not about liking evil guys. I like interesting guys, whether they're evil or un-evil. Kurama was built up as evil, or at least chaotic. Now he's a pok?mon. I'm sorry, but the answer is no.



> Maybe in your eyes, the kyuubi had the best transition from evil to good in 100 chapters



It was all during the same morning. 



Klue said:


> He hated Naruto for years, suffered an embarrassing, two chapter ass kicking, before he was stripped of a portion of his power. Hours later, they're the best of friends?
> 
> Fuck am I reading?
> 
> Kurama's change of heart and resulting friendship with Naruto was anything but respectable. His sudden 180 is only barely above Nagato's.



This this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this this one thousand times and one.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> What if Madara thinks Sasuke is Izuna



Nah, he wouldn't have trashed talked Sasuke if Madara really thought Izuna was alive. 
He probably would have hugged him or smacked him on the head for dying, then went after Tobirama to finish the job.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 13, 2014)

You know... Im glad the 3 weeks of no chapter is almost over.


I just hope we don't get a chapter full of flashbacks.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> We're in the middle of a battle, I don't want to see that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of that could have been avoided if it were not for that turdy Uchiha subplot. 



Xeros said:


> New Character emerges from the shadows : Izuna Uchiha!


Want a batarang?


----------



## Klue (Jan 13, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Well they where traped until now, and its better late then never.



No, it's really not.



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> He was getting ass kicked in a imaginary world where Naruto had infinite SM and Shitloads of clones in SM how fair was that... and the hours you speak of are 100 chapters and it was a day or two , Naruto was training while the war started. Tug war to BM chapter...



Bro, it was roughly two or three days manga time.



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> also narutos whole life moved kurama, proofs of good will etc.



Reflecting on Naruto's life was the final nail in the coffin; he figured that Naruto always keeps his word, so why the fuck not?

The first pro-Naruto moment Kurama had happened at the beginning of Naruto's battle with Obito, when he said that living as a Jinchuuriki wasn't all bad. Second moment was when he told Goku he was jealous of Bee's relationship with his Bijuu, and his random desire to want to help them all.

All of this came completely out of no where. Kishimoto knew their relationship would come to this, so why shelve Kurama for three hundred chapters?

They should have constantly communicated this entire time. Gradually becoming friends.

But at least the resulting bijuu fight was awesome.



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Reading comprehension... You don't look at the big picture at all



I comprehend just fine, actually. Not my fault it was cheesy and completely forced.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 13, 2014)

Lord Kurama is the greatest character this manga has ever seen.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 13, 2014)

look at all the hype and anticipation yet people like to act as if they could careless about this series anymore a lot on this forum  , but anyway i Predict we get some Sauce this Chapter


----------



## King BOo (Jan 13, 2014)

I predict Sasuke saves the Bijuu with the exception of Kurama by cutting the chains with Susaoo.  Madara responds by activating his Susanoo and armoring the statue with it and clashes with Sasuke.  The Ninja alliance then launches a simultaneous strike on Madara allowing Sasuke to break through the Susanoo and damage the statue.  Meanwhile Zetsu succeeds in removing Obitos eye and appears next to Madara.  Madara now with a complete Rinnegan set powers up his Susanoo and defeats Sasuke.  His damaged body falls next to Narutos unconscious body.  Minato then gives his half of Kurama to Naruto reviving him and the Bijuuus stand against Madaras full power Susanno and charge a bijuu bomb together.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> No, it's really not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess its a matter of taste, I like it... and I did see kurama interaction that was good in my opinion. The shelve of Kurama for so many chapters , that I agree..

Either way a development for the bijuus would be good it would at least make you care a little for them.
Like shukaku story.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 13, 2014)

Raging Bird said:


> You know... Im glad the 3 weeks of no chapter is almost over.
> 
> 
> I just hope we don't get a chapter full of flashbacks.



There is a good chance the entire chapter is exactly flashbacks and a reaction from Naruto beyond the face



 we have had to look at for a month.


----------



## King BOo (Jan 14, 2014)

After that Sakura rushes to go heal Sasuke as Madara charges a Susanoo arrow that collides with the Combines Bijuu bomb, but the bomb incinerates it and hits The Susanoo coated statue head on.  The dust clears and the statue is badly damaged, Zetsu asks what he plans to so now and Madara makes clones and sends them into the fray of the alliance conjuring up casualties.  Naruto is about to make clones to deal with the issue but Minato stops him and says the hokage will deal with it you and the Bijuu fight Madara.  The Bijuu then simulataniously attack the Susanoo powered gedou together, however even while damaged it still puts up and fight.  It manages to injure a few Of the Bijuu and absorb them so the rest fall back and attempt to charge another collective Bijuu bomb.  But they are suddenly immobilized by deep forest emergence.  Madara then attacks Naruto head on and absorbs the rest of his kyuubi chakra through his Rinnegan and sends his limb body flying with a shinra tensei.  Sasuke now awake catches the defeated Naruto.  The other Bijuu are finally absorbed into the statue and Madara returns to its head and feeds it the rest of the kyuubi chakra .  asasuke pursues him however and tries to attack him with chidori and succeeds but it's just a clone.  The real madara is among the alliance, and he recalls his clones and uses shinra tensei to blast away everyone around him and pulls sasuke all the way to him.  He then stares into his eyes and puts him in a tsukyomi making him recall all the injustice against the Uchiha.  Meanwhile the gedou statue is moving towards the tree to fuse with it, but the tsuchikage blocks it's path with earth style and attempts to dematerialize it but he is suddenly executed by Madara in mid air.  Everyone is in shock and Madara taunts everyone asking who else wants to oppose me.  Everyone charges at him blindly and he starts killing people left and right .  Tsunade manages to land a hit on him sending him skidding across the ground and everyone goes in for the kill at once but he uses shinra tensei to save himself and then turns his arm into a blaster cannon and blasts off tsundes head to Sakuras horror.  Madaras clones meanwhile escorts the statue to the tree and kakashi and Minato intercept him.  kakashi actually manages to pull the statue into the other dimension, but Obito's corpse, controlled through Rinnegan, appears and pulls it back, placing it on top of the tree, where the fusion begins.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jan 14, 2014)

King BOo said:


> After that Sakura rushes to go heal Sasuke as Madara charges a Susanoo arrow that collides with the Combines Bijuu bomb, but the bomb incinerates it and hits The Susanoo coated statue head on.  The dust clears and the statue is badly damaged, Zetsu asks what he plans to so now and Madara makes clones and sends them into the fray of the alliance conjuring up casualties.  Naruto is about to make clones to deal with the issue but Minato stops him and says the hokage will deal with it you and the Bijuu fight Madara.  The Bijuu then simulataniously attack the Susanoo powered gedou together, however even while damaged it still puts up and fight.  It manages to injure a few Of the Bijuu and absorb them so the rest fall back and attempt to charge another collective Bijuu bomb.  But they are suddenly immobilized by deep forest emergence.  Madara then attacks Naruto head on and absorbs the rest of his kyuubi chakra through his Rinnegan and sends his limb body flying with a shinra tensei.  Sasuke now awake catches the defeated Naruto.  The other Bijuu are finally absorbed into the statue and Madara returns to its head and feeds it the rest of the kyuubi chakra .  asasuke pursues him however and tries to attack him with chidori and succeeds but it's just a clone.  The real madara is among the alliance, and he recalls his clones and uses shinra tensei to blast away everyone around him and pulls sasuke all the way to him.  He then stares into his eyes and puts him in a tsukyomi making him recall all the injustice against the Uchiha.  Meanwhile the gedou statue is moving towards the tree to fuse with it, but the tsuchikage blocks it's path with earth style and attempts to dematerialize it but he is suddenly executed by Madara in mid air.  Everyone is in shock and Madara taunts everyone asking who else wants to oppose me.  Everyone charges at him blindly and he starts killing people left and right .  Tsunade manages to land a hit on him sending him skidding across the ground and everyone goes in for the kill at once but he uses shinra tensei to save himself and then turns his arm into a blaster cannon and blasts off tsundes head to Sakuras horror.  Madaras clones meanwhile escorts the statue to the tree and kakashi and Minato intercept him.  kakashi actually manages to pull the statue into the other dimension, but Obito's corpse, controlled through Rinnegan, appears and pulls it back, placing it on top of the tree, where the fusion begins.



Looks kinda like Benny Hill plot.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 14, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Looks kinda like Benny Hill plot.



You actually read all of that? I commend you, sir.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 14, 2014)

I predict Yamato returns and activates hyper wood mode.


----------



## calimike (Jan 14, 2014)

*WSJ #09 (Jan. 27th)*
Lead CP & Cover: Naruto

It's next week


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

King BOo said:


> After that Sakura rushes to go heal Sasuke as Madara charges a Susanoo arrow that collides with the Combines Bijuu bomb, but the bomb incinerates it and hits The Susanoo coated statue head on.  The dust clears and the statue is badly damaged, Zetsu asks what he plans to so now and Madara makes clones and sends them into the fray of the alliance conjuring up casualties.  Naruto is about to make clones to deal with the issue but Minato stops him and says the hokage will deal with it you and the Bijuu fight Madara.  The Bijuu then simulataniously attack the Susanoo powered gedou together, however even while damaged it still puts up and fight.  It manages to injure a few Of the Bijuu and absorb them so the rest fall back and attempt to charge another collective Bijuu bomb.  But they are suddenly immobilized by deep forest emergence.  Madara then attacks Naruto head on and absorbs the rest of his kyuubi chakra through his Rinnegan and sends his limb body flying with a shinra tensei.  Sasuke now awake catches the defeated Naruto.  The other Bijuu are finally absorbed into the statue and Madara returns to its head and feeds it the rest of the kyuubi chakra .  asasuke pursues him however and tries to attack him with chidori and succeeds but it's just a clone.  The real madara is among the alliance, and he recalls his clones and uses shinra tensei to blast away everyone around him and pulls sasuke all the way to him.  He then stares into his eyes and puts him in a tsukyomi making him recall all the injustice against the Uchiha.  Meanwhile the gedou statue is moving towards the tree to fuse with it, but the tsuchikage blocks it's path with earth style and attempts to dematerialize it but he is suddenly executed by Madara in mid air.  Everyone is in shock and Madara taunts everyone asking who else wants to oppose me.  Everyone charges at him blindly and he starts killing people left and right .  Tsunade manages to land a hit on him sending him skidding across the ground and everyone goes in for the kill at once but he uses shinra tensei to save himself and then turns his arm into a blaster cannon and blasts off tsundes head to Sakuras horror.  Madaras clones meanwhile escorts the statue to the tree and kakashi and Minato intercept him.  kakashi actually manages to pull the statue into the other dimension, but Obito's corpse, controlled through Rinnegan, appears and pulls it back, placing it on top of the tree, where the fusion begins.



I want to read, but my eyes bleed, from this wall of text.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 14, 2014)

Something crazy must have happened in the upcoming chapter to have a Color page for next week's chapter...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's a chapter this week.
> 
> The cover and color page are next week though. Please let it be Madara.


I hope its a setup fight cover


----------



## Azula (Jan 14, 2014)

Naruto goes to heaven to get tips from rikudou sennin and gets revived by obito


----------



## Monna (Jan 14, 2014)

Juubi Madara on the color cover?


----------



## TRN (Jan 14, 2014)

Chapter 661 .this chapter ends with naruto new awakening power   = Naruto birthday here or 662


Chapter 662.  Color Spreads of Naruto new looks and power


Chapter 663.  Naruto baby shake Madara


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 14, 2014)

TRN you are clearly new to the ways of Kishi.

Here we have the biggest opportunity in years for massive reaction panels and flashbacks. 

Expect no plot progress for several months.


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> Chapter 661 .this chapter ends with naruto new awakening power   = Naruto birthday here or 662



I have to wait a week? 



TRN said:


> Chapter 662.  Color Spreads of Naruto new looks and power



Aww Yeah! I dig new power ups. 



TRN said:


> Chapter 663.  Naruto baby shake Madara



Naruto hasn't rick rolled since the halted-horn-flying-rhino incident.


----------



## TRN (Jan 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> TRN you are clearly new to the ways of Kishi.
> 
> Here we have the biggest opportunity in years for massive reaction panels and flashbacks.
> 
> Expect no plot progress for several months.



we shall see


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

TRN maybe in the spring time of his/her youth, but I do hope he/she is correct. 

Kishimoto has tormented us enough.

Besides, who doesn't enjoy senseless power ups?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 14, 2014)

Too early for a powerup like that.


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Too early for a powerup like that.



It's never too early for a power-up. Shut your damn mouth peasant.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 14, 2014)

>flashbacks

don't do it kishi.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's never too early for a power-up. Shut your damn mouth peasant.



Madara needs to get his other eye then display his full power then become the jubbi jin before Naruto becomes the next rs, don't be mad bro.


----------



## PopoTime (Jan 14, 2014)

Chapter 661: Dancing Leaves

Naruto is koed, Tsunade and Sakura rushes to provide immediate aid, Bee survived using a Hachibu tenctacle feint

Because the extraction of Hachibi failed, the Gedo Mazo collapses, and Madara states it needs some time to recover.

Tobirama teleports Bee to an unknown location and Madara gets pissed and goes after Naruto.


Hashirama then tries to interfere with Madara's chakra, and the Rookies take that time to attack.

Madara fights the rookies admirably, until a Hashirama distraction allows for an Ino, Hinata, Lee wombo combo, cutting off Madara's arms and disabling his chakra points.

Madara then gets pissed, throws off Hashi's influence and sends Magatama's at the rookies and towards Naruto's location.

Hinata's Hakke kushou deflects most of them on the rookies side, however one breaks through, and is stopped by Hiashi body blocking it.
Hiashi realises hes basically dead now and gives a heartfelt speech to Hinata.

On the Naruto side, Sasuke blocks the magatama with susan'oo but doesnt realise one of them is a Kage bunshin.

Madara: "since when were you under the impression that i didnt know Kage bunshin?"

Madara appears and attempts to stab Sasuke, but Sakura pushes him out of the way and takes the hit.

Sakura then crumbles to a heap as Sasuke sees both of his former teammates "die" before his eyes.

Chapter 662: Hinata and Sasuke rage mode vs Madara


----------



## ueharakk (Jan 14, 2014)

Sasuke comes in at the last second and slices all of the chains in half in half with his susanoo sword.

Kurama goes back into naruto, but naruto is taken out of the fight due to how badly his body gets wrecked by the extraction.  

From there it's 1 vs 1 Sasuke vs one-eyed madara.  Chapter ends with the alliance gathering the chakra to summon palm palms, miniskirts and popcorn.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 14, 2014)

Define: palm palms


----------



## Shakar (Jan 14, 2014)

Madara kills everyone.

The end


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 14, 2014)

Weaponess said:


> Define: palm palms



I think he meant pom-pom's


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2014)

Shakar said:


> Madara kills everyone.



Does that include himself?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jan 14, 2014)

Madara solos 

Ends in a cliffhanger.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jan 14, 2014)

Naruto lives due to Uzumaki life-force.

Madara takes all the Bijuu

Bee dies


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 14, 2014)

Shakar said:


> Madara kills everyone.
> 
> The end



Orly? Since when where you all under the impression that Aizen wasn't watching?


----------



## GoldenMic (Jan 14, 2014)

Naruo actives Sage Mode and taijutsu the shit out of Madara.

The End.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 14, 2014)

Any chance of Naruto using Torrii Seal on Kurama instead of his mother Chakra Chains?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 14, 2014)

Golden Byakugam-Phoenix Neji arises from the ashes.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 14, 2014)

Since Naruto lost Kyuubi, he'll do the same he;s done when faced with a really bad situation: He's going into shock and denial. Someone will need to snap him out of it, it will probably be Sasuke/Gaara


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 14, 2014)

FUCK! Was hoping for a new chapter already.


-JT- said:


> Golden Byakugam-Phoenix Neji arises from the ashes.


Shiiiieeeeeeeeeet ain't much of a Neji fan, but if he gets the Golden Byakugam i will shoot a hole in my pants.

Somebody make a Golden Byakugam wtf gif.


----------



## RBL (Jan 14, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Golden Byakugam-Phoenix Neji arises from the ashes.







that is the spirit


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2014)

you know, i would like to see a hyuuga too 


not hinata though. she is like the obito of the uchiha clan. she sucks too much


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Jan 14, 2014)

Tobirama saves the day by FTG the chains right up madaras ***  

" I think these belong to you"


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 14, 2014)

Complete_Ownage said:


> Tobirama saves the day by FTG the chains right up madaras ***
> 
> " I think these belong to you"


Pimpkage shows Minato how it's DONE.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 14, 2014)

Complete_Ownage said:


> Tobirama saves the day by FTG the chains right up madaras ***
> 
> " I think these belong to you"



Where the fuck is Tobirama anyway?  He along with Hiruzen have been irrelevant for like the past 10 chapters. Wasn't he the one who said he was going to crush Madara with his own hands?  You can't do that if you're irrelevant Tobirama , though you wouldn't be able to do it anyway.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 14, 2014)

^Kishi conveniently forgot about Nidaime & Sandaime because together they would've broken the manga.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jan 14, 2014)

Everyone is shocked at Naruto's extraction, but he survives because of his Uzumaki blood. Gaara makes a sand cloud which catches him before he hits the ground, while Sakura, Tsunade and some of the rookies rush to his side. Whatever it is that Kurama told Gaara to do, he does, and Madara's ability to consume the Kurama's chakra is prohibited temporarily. 

The shinobi step in and use all their might to try and break some of the chains on the bijuu, but it doesn't work. So they attack Gedou Mazou instead, and the chapter ends on a cliffhanger.​​


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Jan 14, 2014)

You think Minato would also go to the battle field and let kakashi deal with obito. Tobirama & Minato could easily FTG the statue, chains, or  bijuu to safety


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 14, 2014)

A possibile (*NOT* confirmed) spoiler:

some


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

some

661 - 死ぬことを約ナルト
日向が泣いている間我愛羅は砂プラ�� �トフォームとナルトをキャッチしま� ��。
暗い鞍馬はナルトを出る光鞍馬ゴー�� �と生命力を感知する。
木の葉のルーキーはすすり泣き始め�� �がら、港にはナルトに突入
カカシは逃げるために港のための開�� �部を作成します。
港が到着するキラー蜂はほとんど何�� �を言う
マダラはサスケによってブロックさ�� �るように港を攻撃


Google translation:

Naruto about to die - 661
Ira play around the sun is crying will catch Naruto and sand platform.
Kurama dark to sense the life force and light Kurama Gone exiting the Naruto.
Rookie of the foliage while started sobbing, and rush to Naruto to Minato
Scarecrow will create an opening for the harbor to get away.
Killer bee arriving harbor say something almost
*Madara attack the harbor it will be blocked by Sasuke*


the last part made it fake.... sasuke is all about attacking and rarely blocks something unless its to save naruto....

Edit: Could be possible

Naruto out in 5 hours.... so that spoiler could be true, guess i was wrong.

some


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 14, 2014)

What's Ira? 

and Who is scarecrow?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

Raging Bird said:


> What's Ira?
> 
> and Who is scarecrow?



Ira= gaara

scarecrow= kakashi


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Naruto out in 5 hours.... so that spoiler could be true, guess i was wrong.
> 
> some



That isn't an exact time, it's an estimate. It simply means sometime tonight. Other sites have similar dates and times for the release of manga chapters, but they never come out at that exact time. 

That spoiler is likely fake.


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> some
> 
> 661 - 死ぬことを約ナルト
> 日向が泣いている間我愛羅は砂プラ�� �トフォームとナルトをキャッチしま� ��。
> ...



fake cause no gaara in it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That isn't an exact time, it's an estimate. It simply means sometime tonight. Other sites have similar dates and times for the release of manga chapters, but they never come out at that exact time.
> 
> That spoiler is likely fake.



i didnt know they put an exact time on all others tho... 

Naruto 661 coming in 4 hours
Bleach 564 coming in 3 hours
One Piece 734 coming in 7 days
Girls of th... 121 coming in 3 days



Addy said:


> fake cause no gaara in it.



Ira is gaara 

but yeah its 50% chance to be true or fake


----------



## Herpules (Jan 14, 2014)

rookie of the foliage


----------



## Lurko (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> i didnt know they put an exact time on all others tho...
> 
> Naruto 661 coming in 4 hours
> Bleach 564 coming in 3 hours
> ...


How you know this?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> How you know this?



I read the links unlike others.

And takL can confirm what ira and scarecrow means.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 14, 2014)

Scarecrow is Kakashi, for sure. If I remember well Pillar is Hashirama, and well for others I don't know. Maybe Tobirama had a similar name to Hashirama's.


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2014)

well, sakura is in the chapter


----------



## Harbour (Jan 14, 2014)

> Naruto about to die - 661
> Ira play around the sun is crying will catch Naruto and sand platform.
> Kurama dark to sense the life force and light Kurama Gone exiting the Naruto.
> Rookie of the foliage while started sobbing, and rush to Naruto to Minato
> ...


Scarecrow=Kakashi
Harbor=Minato


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2014)

minato saved by sasuke?

itachi would be ashamed


----------



## Virys (Jan 14, 2014)

So,


> Naruto about to die - 661
> Gaara play around the sun is crying will catch Naruto and sand platform.
> Kurama dark to sense the life force and light Kurama Gone exiting the Naruto.
> Rookie of the foliage while started sobbing, and rush to Naruto to Minato
> ...



Bullshit


----------



## Trojan (Jan 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> minato saved by sasuke?
> 
> itachi would be ashamed



Did not Sasuke save itachi's ass at least twice?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> minato saved by sasuke?
> 
> itachi would be ashamed


WTF i hope that's false sounds like Minato hater butthurtness.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2014)

Been thinking that these pages could become relevant sooner or later, whether its about Naruto also having lost his KCM once Kurama was ripped from him so that he has a temporary KCM replacement or why he'll remain alive longer despite losing his Bijuu.


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2014)

Elia said:


> Did not Sasuke save itachi's ass at least twice?



true but only because itachi saved his life


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> true but only because itachi saved his life


Didn't Minato save everyone with mass Hiraishin at least once?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 14, 2014)

Closet Pervert said:


> Didn't Minato save everyone with mass Hiraishin at least once?



Are we finally getting Minato vs Madara? Please Kishi, deliver!


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Jan 14, 2014)

@ Yumi:

this is one is a fake, and it is old...


----------



## Harbour (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, i click)
The same way of plot - Naruto died, Sakura crying, Madara jumping on his bones, Bijuu somehow manage to mix all chakra, and Minato give him Kyuubi's chakra. Naruto stand up and get Rinnegan. 
Happy end!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

That is the fan made chapter.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2014)

IT'S THE FAKE CHAPTER.

maybe now people will see?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> minato saved by sasuke?
> 
> itachi would be ashamed



He'd be ashamed in Minato and proud of Sasuke.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 14, 2014)

I think we'll see Sasuke's reaction to Naruto's situation. I hope we'll also get a glimpse of Yang Kurama's plan. How likely it is depends on how much Kishimoto wants to show Madara's rein.

Though I reckon we'll see Madara aim for the other Rinnegan whilst the Gedo Mazo is forming into the Juubi.
On the topic of the Juubi, I hope there's a comment from someone (Gyuuki, the Hachibi?) about how different the Juubi will be with more than 80% of Gyuuki's chakra and 50% of Kurama's chakra.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 14, 2014)

Sasuke saving Minato would make my day. Sounds plausible. Madara taking the Bijuu and Minato has the chakra. Could become a target and would be best to protect the target. Sasuke the only real important able body right now. So it does make sense.


The fact that it make sense means that it wont happen.



*INFORMATION LEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sasuke will use Kamui in the next 5 chapters. Madara reveals that Inyoton infused Jutsu negates Kamui phasing ability.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 14, 2014)

cs my man, just stop


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2014)

i hope Sasuke get at least one painel this chapter, i wanna see him


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke saving Minato would make my day. Sounds plausible. Madara taking the Bijuu and Minato has the chakra. Could become a target and would be best to protect the target. Sasuke the only real important able body right now. So it does make sense.
> 
> 
> The fact that it make sense means that it wont happen.
> ...



Your theories are the worst bro.


----------



## Ketchup (Jan 14, 2014)

I think Orochimaru will finally appear with the Edo Tensei Jiraiya. Maybe not this issue, but soooooooon.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

i hope we see the ninja cats again this chapter


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jan 14, 2014)

Naruto is finally dead. Hallelujah.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Jan 14, 2014)

suprstrpj said:


> I think Orochimaru will finally appear with the Edo Tensei Jiraiya. Maybe not this issue, but soooooooon.



i dont think that we would ever see jiraiya again lol. why should oro revive him ?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> *INFORMATION LEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Sasuke will use Kamui in the next 5 chapters. Madara reveals that Inyoton infused Jutsu negates Kamui phasing ability.


What's with your Sauce having Kamui obsession?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

Why does sasuke fans want to see sasuke now ? His only getting owned, madara has free plot... until the hero gets his shit together.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 14, 2014)

sasuke using kamui...

where is my vomitchan jpg when i need it.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 14, 2014)

Rosi said:


> What's with your Sauce having Kamui obsession?


Of course Sauce has Kamui. Suace is one of the most swagger jacken motherfuckers in the manga. Right along side Minato and Kakashi.


----------



## MrCatalyst (Jan 14, 2014)

Sasuke is still relevant?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 14, 2014)

Rosi said:


> What's with your Sauce having Kamui obsession?



Two shit characters have it, so it wouldn't hurt for another shit character to have it either.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 14, 2014)

There's no way Kishi killed off Naruto...


----------



## orochipein (Jan 14, 2014)

Can't wait to c naruto crying like the biatch he is....


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 14, 2014)

I expect Juubi Madara to have a image similar to this. That is assuming he can skip the Gedo Mazo transformation process and become the Juubi Jinchuriki right away.

Only tomorrow will tell.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 14, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I expect Juubi Madara to have a image similar to this. That is assuming he can skip the Gedo Mazo transformation process and become the Juubi Jinchuriki right away.
> 
> Only tomorrow will tell.



He's not going to be a photocopy of Obito. That design looks stupid with him, anyway.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 14, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I expect Juubi Madara to have a image similar to this. That is assuming he can skip the Gedo Mazo transformation process and become the Juubi Jinchuriki right away.
> 
> Only tomorrow will tell.



He needs a distinctly different look as a JJ from Obito. Otherwise he will just look like a copy.  

Seriously Madara needs to show both a different design after his "transformation" as well as show something else than black jinton and bijuudama spam.

Otherwise why didn't Kishi just make Madara succeed back then with RT and sparing us to have to see the same stuff twice?

50% of Kurama's power instead of a mere fragment + most of Hachibi's chakra apart from one tentacle worth of chakra better make him much different from Juubito as we do not need to see a complete rehash of that battle IMO.

Knowing Kishi he will probably make Madara forget all of his "old" jutsus and make him spam only his new and more broken abilities. They better be cool and original.


----------



## John Connor (Jan 14, 2014)

Obito turned half monster because he was barely strong enough to control the Juubi. Madara will keep his appearance with maybe some horns added


----------



## Rosi (Jan 14, 2014)

It's acually interesting how Madara will be able to control Juubi, if he ever becomes its Jinchuuriki. Obito controlled it using his love for Rin after all 

Wasn't it stated that you need to feel love in your heart to control the Bijuu? Otherwise it will just eat you, the way it almost did to Obito in chapter 640.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 14, 2014)

I hope Sasuke eventually axes Maddy to wipe dat stain off of his family name 

Plus the last fight was entirely about Naruto. 

And Kurama should stay free (once they save him). I expected Naruto to do it himself eventually, but now that this has happened...I see no point in making him a Jinchuriki again. Not when they're supposed to be treated like partners nowadays. 

It's also interesting to me how he lost Kurama right after his purpose as a Jinchuriki was fulfilled..


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jan 14, 2014)

Not gonna lie after re reading the previous chapter i just don't get why minato or anyone else didn't step in

well narutos gonna be the new juubi host and i bet kuruuma asked gaara to give naruto some shikaku chakra


----------



## Amanda (Jan 14, 2014)

Rosi said:


> It's acually interesting how Madara will be able to control Juubi, if he ever becomes its Jinchuuriki. Obito controlled it using his love for Rin after all
> Wasn't it stated that you need to feel love in your heart to control the Bijuu? Otherwise it will just eat you, the way it almost did to Obito in chapter 640.




"To be a successful Jinchuuriki you need to be a vessel filled with love". That makes me fear for Madara, if he ever gets so far. 

Though I'd really want to see something original instead of just recycling the same Juubi Jinchuuriki procedure.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 14, 2014)

Naruto dies and Sasuke is the new main character and then he becomes Hokage..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 14, 2014)

Rosi said:


> It's acually interesting how Madara will be able to control Juubi, if he ever becomes its Jinchuuriki. Obito controlled it using his love for Rin after all
> 
> Wasn't it stated that you need to feel love in your heart to control the Bijuu? Otherwise it will just eat you, the way it almost did to Obito in chapter 640.





Amanda said:


> "To be a successful Jinchuuriki you need to be a vessel filled with love". That makes me fear for Madara, if he ever gets so far.
> 
> Though I'd really want to see something original instead of just recycling the same Juubi Jinchuuriki procedure.



I think he'll be able to bypass it somehow. Kishi had already made Obito "sympathetic" to an extent before he became the JJ, so as stupid as the love-conquering-all theme was, it kind of had a place there. Not so much with Madara. 

There's also the motivation issue. At the root of everything, Obito was motivated by his love for Rin. Madara isn't motivated by anything like that. 

Being a successful jinnchuuriki might not be so much about being "filled with love" as it is about being linked to what motivates you. In an idealized shounen manga world, love is the standard, so the two could be interchangeable for most characters.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 14, 2014)

either there's going to be a Naruto-Kurama flashback or the focus will go to the other situation. It seems like everyone over there but Gaara is too shook to at least attempt something.





Csdabest said:


> Sasuke saving Minato would make my day. Sounds plausible. Madara taking the Bijuu and Minato has the chakra. Could become a target and would be best to protect the target. Sasuke the only real important able body right now. So it does make sense.
> 
> 
> The fact that it make sense means that it wont happen.
> ...


 



Complete_Ownage said:


> Tobirama saves the day by FTG the chains right up madaras ***
> 
> " I think these belong to you"


mplying Tobirama is capable of mustering the courage to show his face around Madara w/o being able to hide behind Hashirama ck



Hydro Spiral said:


> I hope Sasuke eventually axes Maddy to wipe dat stain off of his family name


it's not Madara's fault that those guys found themselves in the position they were in. He warned them what was going to happen. They refused to listen. End of story.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

Pika in denial again.

Madara still loves his brother izuna... he was thinking of him a little during the kage battle.

I bet madara will remember izuna and his death when he sees tobirama and that love will help madara overcome the juubi.

I just hope madara seals the juubi with a named seal not the obito asspull that didn't even had a name.



Amanda said:


> "To be a successful Jinchuuriki you need to be a vessel filled with love". That makes me fear for Madara, if he ever gets so far.
> 
> Though I'd really want to see something original instead of just recycling the same Juubi Jinchuuriki procedure.





Rosi said:


> It's acually interesting how Madara will be able to control Juubi, if he ever becomes its Jinchuuriki. Obito controlled it using his love for Rin after all
> 
> Wasn't it stated that you need to feel love in your heart to control the Bijuu? Otherwise it will just eat you, the way it almost did to Obito in chapter 640.



Madara has love like Killer bee had with his brother.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jan 14, 2014)

I bet Madara is just going to hook up the Gedo to the flower that's already there to cast MEP. Another Juubi Revival/Juubi Jin would just be repetitive as fuck. I'd rather see Madara and controlled Hashirama against everyone as they try to cut down the tree.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 14, 2014)

*@ SharkBomb *

Something like that, perhaps. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Madara isn't motivated by anything like that.
> 
> Being a successful jinnchuuriki might not be so much about being "filled with love" as it is about being linked to what motivates you. In an idealized shounen manga world, love is the standard, so the two could be interchangeable for most characters.




You know, I'm _still_ not sure what ultimately drives Madara. Is it the altruistic wish to re-create the universe as a better place, or his own sense of being denied. Because as much as Oldara speaks of his philosophy, the "world of nothing but love" and Madara's gleefully admitted enjoyment in violence and pain just feel to be in conflict too great for me to handle. I can see Oldara creating that world of winners, but Madara in his prime? 

That darned bastard remains a mystery to me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> *@ SharkBomb *
> 
> Something like that, perhaps.
> 
> ...



Madara just hates everyone. 

I think he has this idea of humanity in his head that he _likes_ but whenever he actually sees people he wants to kill all of them because they don't fit how he thinks they should be. Only Hashirama seems to be acceptable. The whole world should be Hashiramas.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara just hates everyone.
> 
> I think he has this idea of humanity in his head that he _likes_ but whenever he actually sees people he wants to kill all of them because they don't fit how he thinks they should be. Only Hashirama seems to be acceptable. The whole world should be Hashiramas.




Hmm. Sounds reasonable.  And fitting of his solution to the problem.

*brb absorbing headcanon*


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> *@ SharkBomb *
> 
> Something like that, perhaps.
> 
> ...



I subscribe to the theory where Madara's dream world will be a Valhalla where great warriors will be able to fight for all eternity, but never die.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 14, 2014)

I predict a reaction chapter and Naruto being out of action for a while

Only to reappear many chapters later and own some shit


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2014)

calimike said:


> *WSJ #09 (Jan. 27th)*
> Lead CP & Cover: Naruto
> 
> It's next week



Cool. 



Rosi said:


> It's acually interesting how Madara will be able to control Juubi, if he ever becomes its Jinchuuriki. Obito controlled it using his love for Rin after all
> 
> Wasn't it stated that you need to feel love in your heart to control the Bijuu? Otherwise it will just eat you, the way it almost did to Obito in chapter 640.



Yeah it was stated. I'll quote Doctor Crane:



Doctor Crane said:


> Chapter 499.
> 
> Chapter 500:
> *Kushina*: "But before the beast can be housed, we must fill the vessel with love."



It also has to do with Killer Bee's suns's speech.

And it is also linked to the recurring theme of the series introduced in the Land of the Waves: "when a person has something important to protect that's when they become truly strong." 

Its why Obito beated the Juubi and gained control and became stronger. He had something to protect.

In this story characters become stronger when they have something to protect.

Madara better have something more substantial that he inherited from Izuna and carries with him instead than just the powers of his eyes as he claimed during in the Gokage fight or another thing/person that motivates him besides his hatred. Because Juubi's hatred + his hatred = possible failure.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 14, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I subscribe to the theory where Madara's dream world will be a Valhalla where great warriors will be able to fight for all eternity, but never die.




Likely we'll never get to see the Eternal Tsukuyomi. Which is a shame, after all this talk about it. Naruto demonstrating to Obito how creepy and unsatisfactory such a place would be was probably enough for Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's not going to be a photocopy of Obito.



Probably not. 



PikaCheeka said:


> That design looks stupid with him, anyway.



Actually, he looks pretty epic.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 14, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> He needs a distinctly different look as a JJ from Obito. Otherwise he will just look like a copy.
> 
> Seriously Madara needs to show both a different design after his "transformation" as well as show something else than black jinton and bijuudama spam.
> 
> ...



Madara has Sage Mode, so he might say that provides extra benefits to what Juubito showed. Though as you mentioned, having more of Kurama and Gyuuki will doubtlessly count for something.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 14, 2014)

I say this every so often, but I think there's a chance this chapter might mention "that jutsu".


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm actually pretty curious whether Juubi will look differently when the entire beasts comprise it, rather than just bits of chakra devoid of consciousness for 8 and 9 Tails.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 14, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I say this every so often, but I think there's a chance this chapter might mention "that jutsu".



I thought "that jutsu" was controlling Kurama's power. A more accurate translation of the line, I believe, is "that power"


----------



## christoncrutches (Jan 14, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I say this every so often, but I think there's a chance this chapter might mention "that jutsu".



Wasn't "that jutsu" just originally KN4, then FRS, and later on the key used to undo the eight trigrams seal?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2014)

because of madara having both rinnegan and sage mode combined with the juubi i expect his eyes to evolve in the the juubi eyes


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 14, 2014)

Well...Kabuto referred to SM as his "that jutsu" so BM being Naruto's "that jutsu" wouldn't seem so strange.

As long as something uses chakra in some way it can be a "that jutsu".


----------



## rac585 (Jan 14, 2014)

Neomaster121 said:


> Not gonna lie after re reading the previous chapter i just don't get why minato or anyone else didn't step in



because plot man. plot is FV.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 14, 2014)

Rac said:


> because plot man. plot is FV.




Isn't Kishi our true FV?


----------



## Ganta (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I bet madara will remember izuna and his death when he sees tobirama and that love will help madara overcome the juubi.



Or he exploits sage mode to kill this inherent and lenghty hassle.


----------



## Raiken (Jan 14, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well...Kabuto referred to SM as his "that jutsu" so BM being Naruto's "that jutsu" wouldn't seem so strange.
> 
> As long as something uses chakra in some way it can be a "that jutsu".


The "That Jutsu" revealed at the start of the Confining of the Jinchuuriki Arc was the possiblity of Naruto gaining his own controlled Kyuubi Chakra, "KCM".


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 14, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I thought "that jutsu" was controlling Kurama's power. A more accurate translation of the line, I believe, is "that power"





fpliii said:


> Wasn't "that jutsu" just originally KN4, then FRS, and later on the key used to undo the eight trigrams seal?





Arles Celes said:


> Well...Kabuto referred to SM as his "that jutsu" so BM being Naruto's "that jutsu" wouldn't seem so strange.
> 
> As long as something uses chakra in some way it can be a "that jutsu".



Nope. Kurama's chakra is a prerequisite for "that jutsu".


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2014)

I think that the jutsu that Minato used to seal kyuubi is the "that jutsu". There is more to it in my opinion, Kishi has yet to explain why KCM looks like Rikudou, for example. Its not a simple jinchuuriki thing...


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2014)

That jutsu still making rounds in 2014.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

Its bijuudama you need kyuubi for it and jiraya told him not to use it cuz he was hit in the chest with that.

They key also helped perfect that jutsu cuz in killer bee training we find out rasengan in KCM is bijuudama.

This is ancient news like realy old...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> I think that the jutsu that Minato used to seal kyuubi is the "that jutsu". There is more to it in my opinion, Kishi has yet to explain why KCM looks like Rikudou, for example. Its not a simple jinchuuriki thing...



But in that case we already saw it in 2010. It was the Shiki Fuujin jutsu.

I'm more interested in knowing what kind of Fuuinjutsu Madara would use to seal the Bijuus to become the Juubi Jin and if it would be the same one Obito used  (which still isn't confirmed as to what it was exactly) to become a Jinchuuriki or a different one.


----------



## Raiken (Jan 14, 2014)

Curious question though is:

1: Why did Minato's KCM loose it's "Rikudou Sennin" hair.
2: Why does Minato in BM look the same as KCM with Vertical Pupils.
(While Naruto get's Warped and Altered Seal Markings and increasingly takes on the appearance of the Rikudou Sennin "further uplifted hair and Cloak made of Chakra".)

I believe originally he intended it to be a "KCM thing" with Minato having the Rikudou Hair too initially, then changed his mind and with it Minato's KCM design and had  the whole KCM Rikudou appearance thing become something unique to Naruto. Which implies it's not completely to do with KCM as such, as seen with Minato, but to do with Naruto specifically.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 14, 2014)

that jutsu to me was always death god seal. it seemed fitting for jiraiya to teach him a "to the last breath" kind of technique and for jiraiya to have to remind him not throw his life away so easily.

of course it wouldn't make any sense to bring up the death god now that the 4 kage are free, so i guess i was wrong.


----------



## Raiken (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Its bijuudama you need kyuubi for it and jiraya told him not to use it cuz he was hit in the chest with that.
> 
> They key also helped perfect that jutsu cuz in killer bee training we find out rasengan in KCM is bijuudama.
> 
> This is ancient news like realy old...


Yeah I think that's true.
Seal Key > KCM > Bijuu Dama

Were the steps they wanted Naruto to take towards eventually learning "That Jutsu".


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 14, 2014)

Rac said:


> that jutsu to me was always death god seal. it seemed fitting for jiraiya to teach him a "to the last breath" kind of technique and for jiraiya to have to remind him not throw his life away so easily.
> 
> of course it wouldn't make any sense to bring up the death god now that the 4 kage are free, so i guess i was wrong.



Well, maybe the death god seal WAS that jutsu, and Naruto will use it to seal Madara and the Juubi again at the cost of his own life. I dunno, I can kind of see it happening.


----------



## mlc818 (Jan 14, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Well, maybe the death god seal WAS that jutsu, and Naruto will use it to seal Madara and the Juubi again at the cost of his own life. I dunno, I can kind of see it happening.



Naruto can't seal the Juubi itself in the Death God because then he would fail to "save" the Bijuu and lead the Juubi down the right path.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 14, 2014)

my theory was that since kyuubi was just a mass of hatred, we'd see naruto exchange kyuubi for the 4 kage's lives and possibly to seal a villain.

now that kurama is good, and naruto would have nothing to get him out of the death god stomach after using it i don't see him ever using it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> But in that case we already saw it in 2010. It was the Shiki Fuujin jutsu.
> 
> I'm more interested in knowing what kind of Fuuinjutsu Madara would use to seal the Bijuus to become the Juubi Jin and if it would be the same one Obito used  (which still isn't confirmed as to what it was exactly) to become a Jinchuuriki or a different one.


what I mean is not exacly the seal itself performed, but what it enables for the jinchuuriki, you know? That KCM cloak is not just a regular Jinchuuriki form, the biggest proof is that it allows Naruto to make bijuudama with his hands. What if dat jutsu for example, is the ultimate manipulation of bijuudama, in the same way that Obito himself did when he was the juubi jin? That black thing... the staff, it was all bijuudama.


----------



## mlc818 (Jan 14, 2014)

Rac said:


> my theory was that since kyuubi was just a mass of hatred, we'd see naruto exchange kyuubi for the 4 kage's lives and possibly to seal a villain.
> 
> now that kurama is good, and naruto would have nothing to get him out of the death god stomach after using it i don't see him ever using it.



Ack, perhaps I spoke too soon.  If Naruto seals himself, mixed with Juubi Madara into the Death God, then he has "eternity" to save them and escape. lol

Although it wouldn't make much sense for the Juubi to be able to escape once good if it could be sealed at all, but obviously Kishi isn't behind pulling a "power of love" kind of thing.  Obviously fighting for something, ideally something positive, has magnified many characters' strength in the past.  And Hachibi and Kurama are clearly stronger "good," though that's more of the power of having a partner and actual ninjutsu.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

You know what would be fucking funny if somehow Yinn kurama is even more powerful then yang kurama and if Naruto gets that.. LOL


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> You know what would be fucking funny if somehow Yinn kurama is even more powerful then yang kurama and if Naruto gets that.. LOL



Yin stronger than Yang? Does this mean Sasuke is stronger than Naruto?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> what I mean is not exacly the seal itself performed, but what it enables for the jinchuuriki, you know? That KCM cloak is not just a regular Jinchuuriki form, the biggest proof is that it allows Naruto to make bijuudama with his hands. What if dat jutsu for example, is the ultimate manipulation of bijuudama, in the same way that Obito himself did when he was the juubi jin? That black thing... the staff, it was all bijuudama.



I believe KCM cloak is different because its (half of) the Kyuubi's chakra when it has been separated from the Bijuu, its "purified" from being red (Kyuubi's hatred and influence) to "commonly" yellow-colored, as it was stated to be the chakra's default color, but obviously its still powerful. That is why I think KCM is different and the seal is simply a strong Fuuinjutsu that required many things (even key) in order to later have fully access to that power.

I thought at first too that the Onmyouton black spheres were also a variation of Bijuudamas or that he was using the positive black chakra and negative white chakra of the Bijuus's chakra to create them but Hiruzen described them as having more of elements than a Kekkei Touta. I wouldn't jump the gun and say that the Bijuu's chakra is literally made of Yin and Yang elements.

Naruto being able to do the Bijuudama in KCM (though he only can do a mini version of it so far) is because the process of doing it is the same as the Rasengan. He's been doing "lesser" forms of the Bijuudama all this time so that when the time came it'd be easier to pull it off with the real thing. Bee even said so.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yin stronger than Yang? Does this mean Sasuke is stronger than Naruto?



LOL both yin and yang are equal the balance BS, iwas talking about an asspul , remember yang kurama was life giving , what if yin has some spiritual BS that would be funny


----------



## rac585 (Jan 14, 2014)

guyz i was just informed by my friend in japan that ghost itachi and nagato come riding in on a tank to save the day.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 14, 2014)

Rac said:


> guyz i was just informed by my friend in japan that ghost itachi and nagato come riding in on a tank to save the day.


It better be the same tank from the fabled Kage Summit spoilers.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 14, 2014)

Rac said:


> guyz i was just informed by my friend in japan that ghost itachi and nagato come riding in on a tank to save the day.



They stole it from Obito, right?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2014)

As discussed in previous pages I also think it is likely that Kurama had a quick exchange of words with Naruto before being absorbed. We already saw how they shared their plan with Minato and the other Kyuubi with just fistbumping in a couple of secs inside their chakra-ish subconcious realm.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 14, 2014)

My heart is prepared. I...I think I can handle all the emotional trauma Kishi will make me have tonight.

This is some Young & the Restless shit. Fuck.


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

Kishi can make the best chapter ever easily. Want to know how?

Both Naruto and Sasuke die, Sakura becomes the lead character, surpassing Rikudou in strength.

Kishi's balls aren't big enough though.


----------



## John Connor (Jan 14, 2014)

Sakura dies?

Infinite Tsukuyomi must have started because I am in a dream world right now


----------



## Karasu (Jan 14, 2014)

Prediction: chapter comes out, and people be bitchin about it.  

I predict with this many fucking animals (mythical bijuus or not) in one place, there's gong to be some damn hairballs soon.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Best chapter ever?
> 
> Both Naruto and Sasuke die, Sakura becomes the lead character, surpassing Rikudou in strength.
> 
> Kishi's balls aren't big enough though.




That's nothing. With both Naruto and Sakura out of the picture, NaruHina, NaruSaku and SasuSaku _all_ sink. Internet's destruction is imminent.


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> That's nothing. With both Naruto and Sakura out of the picture, NaruHina, NaruSaku and SasuSaku _all_ sink. Internet's destruction is imminent.




Damn. I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Final prediction of the night_ 














_Spoiler tags are your friend, mm'kay? -*SaiST*_​


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome art, but spoiler tag bro.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sounds legit_


----------



## Revolution (Jan 14, 2014)

Is there anyone here who has not already seen that fan art by now?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 14, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _Final prediction of the night_




 magnificent 

reminds me of the time when Obito was fighting against Madara's control and Minato's "don't give up" was echoing in his head


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Is there anyone here who has not already seen that fan art by now?



Is there something more interesting to talk about ATM? Related to the new chapter, I mean.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 14, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Is there anyone here who has not already seen that fan art by now?


I haven't seen it yet.

Damn, that shit was down right inspiring.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2014)

PETA shows up to stop madara animal abuse on the Bjuu


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Damn, that shit was down right inspiring.



It's very good.

Props to Kishi if he does this.

However, seems too awesome to his current style.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Is there something more interesting to talk about ATM? Related to the new chapter, I mean.



You are doing the same thing I am doing, then.


----------



## mlc818 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Is there anyone here who has not already seen that fan art by now?



Yes /10char


----------



## gaiver (Jan 14, 2014)

nice art, not dramatic enough for kishi though lol


----------



## Olivia (Jan 14, 2014)

I didn't see it before now.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 14, 2014)

Actually, I could see it happening. 

However, everyone is going to be running towards him.  Somebody _(Shukaku)_ is going to catch him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

That chapter will show a falling star.


----------



## iamin (Jan 14, 2014)

NARUTO - ナルト - マンガ661水曜日15-1-2014日本12時31分52秒PM

ナルトショックを受けた顔で章。シールが開かれ、血液のような千葉区転生の中に閉じ込め。 台所チェーンは鞍馬の尾をつかむが、失敗。ガーラは砂でキャッチナルトを試してみてください。マダラ番所手にんナルト。 スサノオ腕をつかむ。 meniac笑う。これ以上の火の意志はありません。アライアンスのチャクラが消えます。尾獣桜の涙とダイ千代を削除します。マダラスローナルト提携。マダラは尾獣外道マソを引っ張る。外道はjuubiを変更。ナルト思考尾獣に失敗しました。サスケ完璧スサノオを有効にしてください。章末


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 14, 2014)

Kushina catches Naruto


We're all entitled to at least 1 utterly stupid/joke prediction.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jan 14, 2014)

It's time for the Harry Potter ending to kick in.

I bet Voldemort/Madara is going to parade Naruto's dying body around before the big resurrection thing happens.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2014)

Spoiler sounds like shit.

legit then.

fuck that noise, i hate what google translate gives me


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 14, 2014)

Sasuke uses PS!!!!!!!!!! Better be real.


----------



## Talis (Jan 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Sasuke uses PS!!!!!!!!!! Better be real.


No, PS uses Sasuke.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2014)

got deleted, there's hooope


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2014)

i dont trust these spoilers


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 14, 2014)

Fake. Messing with my emotions leads to a neg.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> got deleted, there's hooope


No, it was moved into this thread.
No source link and posted by someone who logged off right after.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2014)

yeah, better only post there if its confirmed


----------



## Talis (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, better only post there if its confirmed


The male characters got all pregnant in the next chapter after being raped by Madara.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 14, 2014)

So he did a driveby


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2014)

Talis said:


> The male characters got all pregnant in the next chapter after being raped by Madara.


as long as we get to see some action


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2014)

Madara takes miantos kyuubi.

But minato finally becomes relavent again


----------



## Talis (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> as long as we get to see some action


Or his childs.


----------



## Frosch (Jan 14, 2014)

iamin said:


> NARUTO - ナルト - マンガ661水曜日15-1-2014日本12時31分52秒PM
> 
> ナルトショックを受けた顔で章。シールが開かれ、血液のような千葉区転生の中に閉じ込め。 台所チェーンは鞍馬の尾をつかむが、失敗。ガーラは砂でキャッチナルトを試してみてください。マダラ番所手にんナルト。 スサノオ腕をつかむ。 meniac笑う。これ以上の火の意志はありません。アライアンスのチャクラが消えます。尾獣桜の涙とダイ千代を削除します。マダラスローナルト提携。マダラは尾獣外道マソを引っ張る。外道はjuubiを変更。ナルト思考尾獣に失敗しました。サスケ完璧スサノオを有効にしてください。章末



Chapter in the face that received the shock Naruto. Seal is opened, the trapped in Chiba ku incarnation, such as blood. Kitchen chain grab the tail of the pommel horse, but failed. Please try to catch Naruto in the sand Gala. The N Naruto Madara Bandokoro hand. I grab the Susanoo arm. laugh meniac. There is no will of fire any more. Chakra of the Alliance will disappear. I remove the die Chiyo tears and O-juusakura. Madara throw Naruto alliance. Madara pull the Gedo Mazo O-juu. Gedo Change juubi. I failed to Naruto thought tailed beast. Please enable perfect Susanoo Sasuke. End of chapter

So lets see if I can decipher this:
- Nine tails and the tailed beasts get caught and the alliance loses its kyuubi shroud
- Gaara catches a falling naruto after he got the kyuubi extracted
- Gedo Statue begins to change into Juubi form
- Naruto goes emo cause he failed to the tailed beasts
- Sasuke goes perfect susanoo

Seems like a likely spoiler, nothing surprising or omg, maybe perfect susanoo if you're a sasuketard, but imo it was expected he'd reach that level after we saw him cloak naruto in biju mode.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 14, 2014)

First Sasuke inspires Naruto when he couldn't save people from the tree, then when he was losing the umpteenth tug o' war, and now again when he loses Kyubi? 

That's my boy


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> First Sasuke inspires Naruto when he couldn't save people from the tree, then when he was losing the umpteenth tug o' war, and now again when he loses Kyubi?
> 
> That's my boy



If that spoiler is indeed true then I'll lol. It seems like whenever Naruto and the Alliance lose hope, Sasuke is the one that picks them up. It's quite amusing.


----------



## gaiver (Jan 14, 2014)

we finally get to see sasukes perfect susanoo..


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jan 14, 2014)

Gaara asks Orochimaru to unsummon Minato as per Kyuubi's instructions.

Orochimaru starts dicking around.

Minato steps in and begs Orochimaru to do it.

Orochimaru does it with his usual smirk.

Minato says his final words to Yin Kyuubi and in his head wanks Naruto again.

Naruto gets up thanks to the Yin Kyuubi being released.

Cue ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) train.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 14, 2014)

The alliance suddenly appear in full force.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 14, 2014)

So many fake spoilers by people who think that something will happen this chapter...

Doubt anything will.


----------



## Klue (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope the spoiler is true. That'll put an end to all of the n00bs that foolishly believe Sasuke would need to undergo years of training to match Madara's PS.


----------



## SLB (Jan 14, 2014)

That spoiler feels like wank and bitch material already


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hope the spoiler is true. That'll put an end to all of the n00bs that foolishly believe Sasuke would need to undergo years of training to match Madara's PS.



That's the main reason I'm hoping it's true. The rage and tears would be delicious.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> First Sasuke inspires Naruto when he couldn't save people from the tree, then when he was losing the umpteenth tug o' war, and now again when he loses Kyubi?
> 
> That's my boy



No not really takL already said back then that Naruto was already determined and he was crying out of rage....





Addy said:


> Madara takes miantos kyuubi.
> 
> But minato finally becomes relavent again



That hate for Minato... But it could happen..


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jan 14, 2014)

I like how Chiyo is randomly mentioned and nobody commented on it.


----------



## Raventhal (Jan 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hope the spoiler is true. That'll put an end to all of the n00bs that foolishly believe Sasuke would need to undergo years of training to match Madara's PS.



Since when has the Sharingan needed training?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 14, 2014)

Not believing shit till it get put in that spoiler thread...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hope the spoiler is true. That'll put an end to all of the n00bs that foolishly believe Sasuke would need to undergo years of training to match Madara's PS.



Sasuke could have the same or stronger PS then madara , he would still look like shit compared to madara.

And I already know sasuke will get rinnegan, but even then he would still lack wood.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> If that spoiler is indeed true then I'll lol. It seems like whenever Naruto and the Alliance lose hope, Sasuke is the one that picks them up. It's quite amusing.



That's not the bad part. The bad part is the bitching that the whole chapter is going to be.



Raventhal said:


> Since when has the Sharingan needed training?



Yeah, Sasuke trained a lot to get Susano in the first place.


----------



## Jad (Jan 14, 2014)

You want to know what's in this weeks chapter?


 Fodder reaction (few panels wasted on them; probably a panel of Darui or C or some crap insignificant person)
 GIANT panels of Naruto
 Few reactions from Sasuke, Minato, Kakashi, Sakura
 MORE GIANT PANELS of Naruto
 GIANT PANELS of Madara talking about how he collected the Bijuu's
 Gedomazou yelling also a GIANT PANEL - a few Giant panels. Want to make sure we get each angle of it encase we forgot. Thanks Kishi 
 Small Naruto Flash back of his time with the Kyuubi (wasted panels we did not need)
 GIANT flash back panels of Gaara remembering what the Kyuubi told him
 Probably end page of Madara's GIANT face

That's the chapter folks, enjoy.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Sasuke could have the same or stronger PS then madara , he would still look like shit compared to madara.
> 
> And I already know sasuke will get rinnegan, but even then he would still lack wood.


Not necessarily. Rinnegan users are able to use all elements. 

All Sasuke has to do is combine earth and water elements.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hope the spoiler is true. That'll put an end to all of the n00bs that* foolishly believe Sasuke would need to undergo years of training to match Madara's PS.*



You don't even need a chapter to say that. We've always seen Sasuke develop his skills, or at least a good chunk of them, in battle. Most of Sasuke's MS arsenal, which includes Susanno, was developed and honed during battle. 


PS is just the next logical(by Kishi's standards) step.


----------



## SLB (Jan 14, 2014)

Jad said:


> You want to know what's in this weeks chapter?
> 
> 
> Fodder reaction (few panels wasted on them; probably a panel of Darui or C or some crap insignificant person)
> ...





Go big or go home. Waste panels or gtfo 

Actually, these fodder reactions have to stop. This fuckery went on long enough


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Not necessarily. Rinnegan users are able to use all elements.
> 
> All Sasuke has to do is combine earth and water elements.



Guss you don't know the meaning of blood limit.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 14, 2014)

Ready for another chapter of MAdara shitting on scrubs ​


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Sasuke could have the same or stronger PS then madara , he would still look like shit compared to madara.


Just like their previous exchange right? Oh wait.
Looking like shit compared to Madara? Hence is why HE'S steadily pulling out Madara's greatest hits with NEXT TO NO YEARS OF TRAINING, required.



> And I already know sasuke will get rinnegan, but even then he would still lack wood.


And Madara would still lack in the Mangekyou department beyond Susano'o.
And Madara would still only possess a fraction of the development in which Sasuke's character has been given, period.


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2014)

I like dr cocks in scribs


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 14, 2014)

Jad said:


> You want to know what's in this weeks chapter?
> 
> 
> Fodder reaction (few panels wasted on them; probably a panel of Darui or C or some crap insignificant person)
> ...



This is probably as accurate as it can get.


----------



## amillionhp (Jan 14, 2014)

Goddammit this is takin fuggin forever. Waited way to long for this chapter already.

Sasuke pulling PS means dick. Madara still has SM and Gedo Mazu with the Bijuu on leashes. I suppose that could delay things and buy time but even if we figure PS vs PS, again Madara has SM, so he logically has to trump Sasuke due to.... well logic.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jan 14, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Ready for another chapter of MAdara shitting on scrubs ​



Madara planning on shitting on himself?


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 14, 2014)

Jad said:


> You want to know what's in this weeks chapter?
> 
> 
> Fodder reaction (few panels wasted on them; probably a panel of Darui or C or some crap insignificant person)
> ...



Sounds about right


----------



## SLB (Jan 14, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Madara planning on shitting on himself?



Even now such a thing wouldn't surprise me. Viable.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 14, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Just like their previous exchange right? Oh wait.
> Looking like shit compared to Madara? Hence is why HE'S steadily pulling out Madara's greatest hits with LITTLE TO NO YEARS OF TRAINING, required.
> 
> 
> ...



Whaaaaaaaaaaat? Re-read the manga, Madara unlocked PS a bit after he received EMS, he couldn't before because MS. Sasuke looks like shit compared to Madara with a PS 1/4th the size of his​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 14, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Madara planning on shitting on himself?



Are you an Obito fan? Madara shits on Obito 

If you're not Madara shits on any current character ​


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 14, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Just like their previous exchange right? Oh wait.
> Looking like shit compared to Madara? Hence is why HE'S steadily pulling out Madara's greatest hits with NEXT TO NO YEARS OF TRAINING, required.
> 
> 
> ...




Madara made sasuke look like a chump.

Madara doesn't lacks anything at this point, he just has to get back the other eye.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jan 14, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Not necessarily. Rinnegan users are able to use all elements.
> 
> All Sasuke has to do is combine earth and water elements.


Wrong. Rinnegan allows the person to use the 5 basic elements only. Combining them is a different story. Only a certain number of people can do that ( and they usually have a Kekkei Genkai).

You don't see Kakashi throwing Mokuton around, do you?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 14, 2014)

Blind Madara >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke don't be delusional​


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 14, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaat? Re-read the manga, Madara unlocked PS a bit after he received EMS, he couldn't before because MS. Sasuke looks like shit compared to Madara with a PS 1/4th the size of his​



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Iphr0z3nI Re-read the manga? He doesn't have to, he personifies it. Let's see if your assessment checks out? Yeah this is certainly as PS, right? I'm willing to bet that Sasuke's SHOWING WAS BETTER.

And Sasuke looks like shit compared to Madara with a PS 1/4th the size of his? LMAO, nope. Read the fine print Mr. from Hashi himself. The same Hashi that BESTED MADARA AT VOE.

And where are you getting the 1/4th from? I take it from the same area of your rectum in which you extracted your "Madara unlocked PS a bit after he received EMS" from.

Edit: Don't be delusional? How about you stop playing with grown folks.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 14, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Not necessarily. Rinnegan users are able to use all elements.
> 
> All Sasuke has to do is combine earth and water elements.



You gotta be born with wood (lol) or have cells from someone who does.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 14, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Iphr0z3nI Re-read the manga? He doesn't have to, he personifies it. Let's see if your assessment checks out? Yeah this is certainly as PS, right? I'm willing to bet that Sasuke's SHOWING WAS BETTER.
> 
> And Sasuke looks like shit compared to Madara with a PS 1/4th the size of his? LMAO, nope. Read the fine print Mr. from Hashi himself. The same Hashi that BESTED MADARA AT VOE.
> 
> ...



That was right after he got the EMS he confronted Hashi and the senjus, and of course being the first MS users he knows little about Susanoo while Sasuke already seen Itachi's and had and idea. And still fought for a whole day against Hashi and Tobirama and other senjus, I doubt current Sasuke would be able to last 10 mins.

This looks like 1/4th the size of it.



> And Sasuke looks like shit compared to Madara with a PS 1/4th the size of his? LMAO, nope.



What does that scan prove? Nothing



> Edit: Don't be delusional? How about you stop playing with grown folks.



He just wanted a talk with Sasuke and that was the only way to stop the kid from jumping around. He could've ended Sasuke and the whole group there if he wanted to but he went for the bijuus

And stop saying in third person that's weird


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 14, 2014)

> Wrong. Rinnegan allows the person to use the 5 basic elements only. Combining them is a different story. Only a certain number of people can do that ( and they usually have a Kekkei Genkai).
> 
> You don't see Kakashi throwing Mokuton around, do you?





> You gotta be born with wood (lol) or have cells from someone who does.



My mistake. Disregard my statement then.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Madara made sasuke look like a chump.


You sure about that? Because if I'm not mistaken, I regard Sasuke being 1-0 on Madara, mate.

Until Madara manages to actually harm Sasuke, your assessment is comical at best. Apart from their exchange where oh where do their interest coincide? Some fun facts regarding Madara. 658, was not a good look good sir.

Sasuke hasn't endured punishment on that level since his skirmish with bee. I'm curious as to where your "chump" opinion is stemming from. If your argument is simply, Madara's stronger. I fail to see how that translates to making Sasuke look like a chump, given their lack of the same well anything.



> Madara doesn't lacks anything at this point, he just has to get back the other eye.


And neither does Sasuke, mate.
Is he not getting results. Did he not just pull his weight against the Juubi Jinchuuriki? Madara is just not starting to get feet wet in the RESULTS department. He didn't kill Hashi at VOE. He failed to kill any of the Kage's, and was essentially bullied by Obito not to far back.



Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> That was right after he got the EMS he confronted Hashi and the senjus, and of course being the first MS users he knows little about Susanoo while Sasuke already seen Itachi's and had and idea. And still fought for a whole day against Hashi and Tobirama and other senjus, I doubt current Sasuke would be able to last 10 mins.


And that was NOT A PS, right? So what's your point? And oh look the classic excuses, yet you arbitrated "I should read the manga right"



> This looks like 1/4th the size of it.


And what are you talking about?

What are we supposed to even be comparing? 



> What does that scan prove? Nothing


It proves that Sasuke's KURAMA FUSION BESTED SOMETHING THAT WAS > HASHI.

The same Hashi that bested Madara's Kurama fusion.



> He just wanted a talk with Sasuke and that was the only way to stop the kid from jumping around. He could've ended Sasuke and the whole group there if he wanted to but he went for the bijuus


More excuses that don't actually check with the manga. Please read once again Mr.

Madara was certainly trying very, very hard to avoid Sasuke's assault, as shown? Hence is why he commented about his movement.



> And stop saying in third person that's weird


How about you stop trying to play with grown folks. You're clearly out of your league, mate. Hence is why you're two for two in the "I need to re-read" department.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 14, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> You sure about that? Because if I'm not mistaken, I regard Sasuke being 1-0 on Madara, mate.



You call that a 1-0? Aw hell naw, that's just not correct.



> Until Madara manages to actually harm Sasuke, your assessment is comical at best. Apart from their exchange where oh where do their interest coincide? Some fun facts regarding Madara. 658, was not a good look good sir.



Madara didn't *want* to harm Sasuke, that wasn't his target. He compared Sasuke to "gravel"



> Sasuke hasn't endured punishment on that level since his skirmish with bee. I'm curious as to where your "chump" opinion is stemming from. If your argument is simply, Madara's stronger. I fail to see how that translates to making Sasuke look like a chump, given their lack of the same well anything.



Bee and kages, multiple times against different kages. Madara said it himself he wasn't careful due to regen. He later one shotted them.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 15, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Is he not getting results. Did he not just pull his weight against the Juubi Jinchuuriki? Madara is just not starting to get feet wet in the RESULTS department. He didn't kill Hashi at VOE. He failed to kill any of the Kage's, and was essentially bullied by Obito not to far back.


Seldom do posters own themselves with their own evidence. You'd do well to look at Madara's smirk, it is the reaction of someone who does not take the words of a chump seriously because he has something up his sleeve. 

He put the five Kage on life support and trolled Obito, it is mind boggling that someone would try to downplay that. 
______
Anyway I expect Madara to seal the Bijuu inside of the statue in the oncoming chapter, but I wonder if Minato's previous actions will wind up trolling him. The Kyuubi's chakra should be different in nature ( because of the way it was split), so it is possible that what's inside of Naruto cannot be used on its own to kick start the Juubi.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 15, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> And that was NOT A PS, right? So what's your point? And oh look the classic excuses, yet you arbitrated "I should read the manga right"



When did I say that was a PS? I never said Madara gained PS right away when he implanted the eyes




> And what are you talking about?
> 
> What are we supposed to even be comparing?



Size of Narto's kyuubi compared to full Kyuubi which was smaller. Madara's PS is like 3 times taller than full kyuubi Sasuke is not.



> It proves that Sasuke's KURAMA FUSION BESTED SOMETHING THAT WAS > HASHI.
> 
> The same Hashi that bested Madara's Kurama fusion.



LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT??????? You're using A>B>C logic? Lmfao. That didn't even defeat Obito they had to pull the thing out of him since the cut healed right away after that. And Naruto had to talk him out for the entire SA to even be able to pull the bijuus out. AND Sasuke needed Naruto.



> More excuses that don't actually check with the manga. Please read once again Mr.
> 
> Madara was certainly trying very, very hard to avoid Sasuke's assault, as shown? Hence is why he commented about his movement.



How about you read the previous scan when he compared Sasuke to gravel? He didn't look worried he said "it'd be a pity to kill you" and smiled.



> How about you stop trying to play with grown folks. You're clearly out of your league, mate. Hence is why you're two for two in the "I need to re-read" department.



Lmao does that make you not sound weird? lls referring to yourself in third person


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jan 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Seldom do posters own themselves with their own evidence. You'd do well to look at Madara's smirk, it is the reaction of someone who does not take the words of a chump seriously because he has something up his sleeve.
> 
> He put the five Kage on life support and trolled Obito, it is mind boggling that someone would try to downplay that.
> ______
> Anyway I expect Madara to seal the Bijuu inside of the statue in the oncoming chapter, but I wonder if Minato's previous actions will wind up trolling him. The Kyuubi's chakra should be different in nature ( because of the way it was split), so it is possible that what's inside of Naruto cannot be used on its own to kick start the Juubi.



The Kage are nothing at this point and trolling a paralyzed and incapacitated Obito who he could not bring to the state with his own skill or planning is hardly impressive. Yanking the tailed beasts all at once is though.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 15, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> You call that a 1-0? Aw hell naw, that's just not correct.


Since the common consensus prior to their encounter was Sasuke was out of his league, I'd say that's perfectly legal.

How exactly isn't 1-0. Sasuke is on the score board for injuring the other and Madara.............Not so much.(Unless you think his Katon did much of anything)

Note the excuses you give regarding the scene that don't check out. If it wasn't significant, you wouldn't be trying to downplay it would you?



> Madara didn't *want* to harm Sasuke, that wasn't his target. He compared Sasuke to "gravel"


And Sasuke initiated the name calling.

And note that the only one to acknowledge something in regards to the other is Madara. What's funny is that you try to utilize a statement from Madara, to support your claim. Yet in a clash of statements Iphr0z3nI wins again.

It's funny how you try to sell that "Madara didn't want to harm Sasuke" ticket. When THE NEXT CHAPTER CONSISTED OF THESE. 

With no eyes, the only person to get owned by Madara had RODS in his back. With no eyes, the only thing SEVERELY HARMED was Madara. Please read the conclusion of 658. Madara couldn't do shit until he got at least one of his eyes back.

Stop trying to sell your story to some as seasoned as muah...



> Bee and kages, multiple times against different kages. Madara said it himself he wasn't careful due to regen. He later one shotted them.


Again the kage's? A

Look at Madara's condition at the conclusion of 658
Now Sasuke's at the conclusion of the summit.

Note that the Kages hardly touched Sasuke at the summit.(He was only injured by the kage's twice)
The biggest factor to Sasuke's condition at the summit was.

You see why telling Iphr0z3nI to reread the manga is foolish? He personifies it.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 15, 2014)

i predict madara owning some more.

Then cliffhanger or yondaime using ftg to help naruto.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> The Kage are nothing at this point and trolling a paralyzed and incapacitated* Obito who he could not bring to the state with his own skill or planning is hardly impressive.* Yanking the tailed beasts all at once is though.



Except he flat out stated in 656 that he could have.



> Maddy: you even extracted the bijus from Obito for me...
> *saved me the trouble of weakening him*



takL's trans, Kishi implies he could have done it.


----------



## KyubiiMode (Jan 15, 2014)

i think new chapter will show the naruto's heart after break with kurama


----------



## handsock (Jan 15, 2014)

the new chapter will be a break chapter detailing the work process of kishi drawing naruto with his endless supply of ramen cooked by a real life ramen guy.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 15, 2014)

Gosh, the wait. Hurry up little kishi's and release the chapter.


----------



## ophelis (Jan 15, 2014)

Still no chap! 

Anyway, I can see naruto die in this chap.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 15, 2014)

I think the wait seems long only because we thought we'd get the chapter a day early yesterday. It seems like it's just back to releasing at the regular time now.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 15, 2014)

Waiting for Naruto's corpse to solo.:ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Seldom do posters own themselves with their own evidence. You'd do well to look at Madara's smirk, it is the reaction of someone who does not take the words of a chump seriously because he has something up his sleeve.
> 
> He put the five Kage on life support and trolled Obito, it is mind boggling that someone would try to downplay that.
> ______
> Anyway I expect Madara to seal the Bijuu inside of the statue in the oncoming chapter, but I wonder if Minato's previous actions will wind up trolling him. The Kyuubi's chakra should be different in nature ( because of the way it was split), so it is possible that what's inside of Naruto cannot be used on its own to kick start the Juubi.



If a tiny bit of the Hachibi and a tiny bit of the Kyuubi worked, I don't see why one half of the kyuubi wouldn't. I know that it isn't the exact same because of the unbalance in yin/yang chakra but in the end, it's still just one chunk of the juubi that's missing.

I don't see any plausible way for JJ Madara NOT to happen at this point. There were so many times Kishi could have stopped it or gone in other directions, but to suddenly cancel it not is going to be stupidly anti-climactic and a bad writing move.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 15, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> When did I say that was a PS? I never said Madara gained PS right away when he implanted the eyes


But Sasuke appears to have done so, right?
Therefore the shitting on someone thus far, is all Sasuke, right? 
Madara's greatest hits IN A DAY.



> Size of Narto's kyuubi compared to full Kyuubi which was smaller. Madara's PS is like 3 times taller than full kyuubi Sasuke is not.


Please read the manga, sir.

Madara's Susano'o is the same size as full Kuurama. And full Kurama on TWO LEGS is rather large. So you're telling me that Madara's perfect Susano'o is two times the size of THE BEAST IN THAT PICTURE? You do know that you're not looking to well at the moment, right?



> LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT??????? You're using A>B>C logic? Lmfao. That didn't even defeat Obito they had to pull the thing out of him since the cut healed right away after that. And Naruto had to talk him out for the entire SA to even be able to pull the bijuus out. AND Sasuke needed Naruto.


No, I'm just merely kicking facts. 
And once again, you do not know what you are are talking about. Read the caption.(The BOND WITH ONE'S FRIENDS WAS THE ONE TO WIN)

That's what we good folks would call the money shot. note that it was all down hill for Obito there. The action above is what led to this, right?

Perhaps you don't seem to understand what happened. Obito actually rejected Naruto's words. Obito was only successfully TNJ'D after HE WAS RENDERED helpless.

What Naruto did is lecture him as he did Sasuke....But TNJ is only deemed successful after the person has converted. And Obito didn't convert until.....

Thus Naruto's words had no merit upon the outcome.
And finally, when did I suggest that Sasuke didn't need Naruto? They needed each other, as implied in the previous chapter.

I think you mistake your position, Mr. Your stance was that Madara is shitting on Sasuke, right? Yet Sasuke has only WON, for most of his shinobi career. 
I think you're missing the point. This isn't a who is stronger discussion. It's a WHO HAS WHAT under their belt. Madara has only gotten on the scoreboard in anything rather RECENTLY. 



> How about you read the previous scan when he compared Sasuke to gravel? He didn't look worried he said "it'd be a pity to kill you" and smiled.


How about you read Oro's/Kishi's opinion on the subject.
How about you reread manga all together.
How about you stop making excuses for why that "Just gravel to me" didn't pan out in that scene. Read em and weed em. Sasuke is 1-0, against Madara. We can talk when Madara get's on the scoreboard. 



> Lmao does that make you not sound weird? lls referring to yourself in third person


Why don't you worry about where you stand in this discussion, as Iphr0z3nI has been talking in third person and owning, for years.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If a tiny bit of the Hachibi and a tiny bit of the Kyuubi worked, I don't see why one half of the kyuubi wouldn't. I know that it isn't the exact same because of the unbalance in yin/yang chakra but in the end, it's still just one chunk of the juubi that's missing.
> 
> I don't see any plausible way for JJ Madara NOT to happen at this point. There were so many times Kishi could have stopped it or gone in other directions, but to suddenly cancel it not is going to be stupidly anti-climactic and a bad writing move.



Yeah well it is stupidly anti-climactic and a bad writing move to have 2 Ten-Tails Jinchuriki immediately after another. 

There should have only been 1 Juubi-Jin...
Whats next Zetsus gonna troll Madara after his defeat and become a Juubi-Jin? 

...Actually that would be hilariously awesome.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 15, 2014)

Doesn't seem like good odds for the chapter being any good, if after all these weeks of waiting their isn't even a minor spoiler out and One Piece already at least got a minor one. So my hopes for anything other than flashback fest are very low right now.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Doesn't seem like good odds for the chapter being any good, if after all these weeks of waiting their isn't even a minor spoiler out and One Piece already at least got a minor one. So my hopes for anything other than flashback fest are very low right now.



But OP always gets spoilers before Naruto. 
Bleach is inconsistent as sometimes it gets them before Naruto and sometimes after.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

Not sure if legit


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Ohhh damn. Sexy. 

Too good to be a fake.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 15, 2014)

Weren't you guys just arguing who's better, Sasuke or Madara?

Top lel, read the spoilers guys


----------



## Milkomeda (Jan 15, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Not sure if legit



Where is your god now IpHr0z3nI?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope he is giving him the whole, "They will betray you anyway" lecture.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh God Sasuke no


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

Pierced by a sword, incoming Hashi DNA


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2014)

Ao my prediction was true?

Sasuke is stabbed by madara? 

Damn, and here I thouvht I was jusr dreaming


----------



## auem (Jan 15, 2014)

what the fu....!!!!!


----------



## navy (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like Genjutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2014)

That's funny if true seems like he walked into the sword


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 15, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Not sure if legit



If so:
[YOUTUBE]arwwzVo5Tng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## auem (Jan 15, 2014)

i bet it is genjutsu by Sauce....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't think Madara actually stabbed him. The sword looks to be through his shirt below his armpit, like he is just lifting him up by the sword.

Definitely not a fatal hit though. He's just fucking with him.

That's even more comical.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Doesn't seem like good odds for the chapter being any good, if after all these weeks of waiting their isn't even a minor spoiler out and One Piece already at least got a minor one. So my hopes for anything other than flashback fest are very low right now.


Of course its going to be flashbacks. Naruto is in a deathly situation.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jan 15, 2014)

That picture looks really off.

It's probably real, but that is a very awkward pose for both of them.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 15, 2014)

It's weird seeing that Madara has a side boob, and it's not a mammary gland...


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think Madara actually stabbed him. The sword looks to be through his shirt below his armpit, like he is just lifting him up by the sword.
> 
> Definitely not a fatal hit though. He's just fucking with him.
> 
> That's even more comical.



Blood is on the tip and splattering behind.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

If it were a genjutsu he'd actually be stabbed, most likely. Madara didn't hurt him though.


Edit: Sera I don't see it...No way is all that black blood.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 15, 2014)

Gabe said:


> That's funny if true seems like he walked into the sword



MTE, Sasuke doesn't look all that shocked.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Not sure if legit



Looks pretty clean.... and it is getting close to chapter time >_>


----------



## Jad (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke is Kage bunshin crow clone


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 15, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But Sasuke appears to have done so, right?
> Therefore the shitting on someone thus far, is all Sasuke, right?
> Madara's greatest hits IN A DAY.



With Naruto's chakra help




> Please read the manga, sir.
> 
> Madara's Susano'o is the same size as full Kuurama. And full Kurama on TWO LEGS is rather large. So you're telling me that Madara's perfect Susano'o is two times the size of THE BEAST IN THAT PICTURE? You do know that you're not looking to well at the moment, right?



Yeah I only see from the shoulder up to it's head, not the full susanoo, yet still as big as Kurama on it's legs (it was standing on 2 legs). You're the one not looking right right now, here's susanoo . Now calculate how tall it's whole body is compared to just shoulder up like the scan you showed me.



> No, I'm just merely kicking facts.
> And once again, you do not know what you are are talking about. Read the caption.(The BOND WITH ONE'S FRIENDS WAS THE ONE TO WIN)



Exactly, you're using 2 people in an argument of 1v1, invalid kid.


> That's what we good folks would call the money shot. note that it was all down hill for Obito there. The action above is what led to this, right?


Yeah with the help of an entire SA consisting of all hokages all gokages NAruto and others. AND Naruto did the talk to put Obito in a state of mind that allowed that to happen. Sasuke by himself wouldn't be able to pull the 9 bijuus out thus not doing anything to Obito as he would just heal after that.



> Perhaps you don't seem to understand what happened. Obito actually rejected Naruto's words. Obito was only successfully TNJ'D after HE WAS RENDERED helpless.


Nope, he rejected at first but Naruto still got him afterthat



> What Naruto did is lecture him as he did Sasuke....But TNJ is only deemed successful after the person has converted. And Obito didn't convert until.....



He already converted before that, that was when he decided to take actions to redeem himself, completely different things thus irrelevant


> Thus Naruto's words had no merit upon the outcome.
> And finally, when did I suggest that Sasuke didn't need Naruto? They needed each other, as implied in the previous chapter.


And why are you using the entire SA with Naruto, Sasuke beating Obito as an argument that Sasuke by himself > Madara? When Sasuke by himself does that you can use this argument, right now irrelevant


> I think you mistake your position, Mr. Your stance was that Madara is shitting on Sasuke, right? Yet Sasuke has only WON, for most of his shinobi career.
> I think you're missing the point. This isn't a who is stronger discussion. It's a WHO HAS WHAT under their belt. Madara has only gotten on the scoreboard in anything rather RECENTLY.



My original point is that Madara > Sasuke power-wise, don't twist my damn words, I ain't talking about who accomplished what more. But still "Sasuke has only won"? Ridiculous as he loss many time before.


> How about you read Oro's/Kishi's opinion on the subject.
> How about you reread manga all together.
> How about you stop making excuses for why that "Just gravel to me" didn't pan out in that scene. Read em and weed em. Sasuke is 1-0, against Madara. We can talk when Madara get's on the scoreboard.



How about you read Madara's, which is also Kishi's words but this time from first person against Sasuke? Instead of someone who barely knows about Madara's power?
It's not excuse, it's the manga. Madara didn't attempt to fight back or else he wouldn't have gotten over the bijuus and instead burn Sasuke with Juubi-sized katon instead of a smoke cloud.



> Why don't you worry about where you stand in this discussion, as Iphr0z3nI has been talking in third person and owning, for years.



If talking in third person is your thing let it be, but I don't see you owning right now, just weak arguments with bs reasoning and irrelevant scans


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 15, 2014)

That pic look like shopped


----------



## Milkomeda (Jan 15, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> That pic look like shopped



Would be by far the best photoshopped picture I've seen.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah didn't post in spoiler thread until it's confirmed cuz fuck that noise. It's pretty clear for a RAW.


----------



## navy (Jan 15, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> That pic look like shopped



Has Kishi's drawing really reached this point? 

It's clearly legit.


----------



## geminis (Jan 15, 2014)

I bet Sasuke is gonna hit Madara with the good ol' Itachi move....Next chapter Sasuke's body will turn into crows or snakes and attack Madara via genjutsu.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 15, 2014)

OK......now i'm curious about the chapter


----------



## Sarry (Jan 15, 2014)

Go Madara Go!!!

Poor Sauce, though!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 15, 2014)

Why are people freaking out about the spoiler pic? You'd think people wouldn't know Sasuke's style and battle. 

If this is true and he is really hurt he is powering up next chapter. Happens all the time for his character.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

geminis said:


> I bet Sasuke is gonna hit Madara with the good ol' Itachi move....Next chapter Sasuke's body will turn into crows or snakes and attack Madara via genjutsu.



I think genjutsu is probably the dumbest thing Sasuke could do against Madara.

He's in the perfect position to just kick him in the balls right now.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 15, 2014)

Milkomeda said:


> Would be by far the best photoshopped picture I've seen.





navy said:


> Has Kishi's drawing really reached this point?
> 
> It's clearly legit.




Look at their positions, it look really off.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 15, 2014)

Well I'm gonna go grab a bite and wait for this baby to be released but jesus holy FUCK if that's what happens...

Pika, don't worry about panties, my god, just get several towels  Mad dara keeps owning everything left right and center


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

I feel like I've seen that madara somewhere.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Why are people freaking out about the spoiler pic? You'd think people wouldn't know Sasuke's style and battle.
> 
> If this is true and he is really hurt he is powering up next chapter. Happens all the time for his character.



If it's legit and he is actually hurt it's Kishi doing his mirroring strategy. Both Nardo and Sauce hurt just to get back up again.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmm...it looks like Madara is controlling Sasuke? Possibly with the Rinnegan?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> [sp]Not sure if legit
> 
> [/sp]



He's such a pretty boy. So sexy and graceful like a bird, even when getting pierced.  

Although something about it doesn't seem right.  In particular the fact that Sasuke seems to be unfazed and there is no blood/cut.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I feel like I've seen that madara somewhere.



Not unless they melded several panels together. Pretty sure that's a new body shot. We've never seen the Hashi face from that angle.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke is going to use Izanami. 

The sword confirms it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Look at their positions, it look really off.





Sarahmint said:


> He's such a pretty boy. So sexy and graceful like a bird, even when getting pierced.
> 
> Although something about it doesn't seem right.  In particular the fact that Sasuke seems to be unfazed and there is no blood/cut.



Probably because he's not trying to hurt him...

Seems kind of obvious to me.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke trying to use Izanami on Madara maybe?


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> Sasuke is going to use Izanami.
> 
> The sword confirms it.



Itachi planned it


----------



## vered (Jan 15, 2014)

sasuke looks like suspended mid air. when pierced by Madara assuming its not genjutsu.
is it Rinnegan power?


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe this chapter will be called: Sasuke's rampage.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2014)

It looks like they are performing a play where a character is slain by putting the sword between the body and arm at an angle the cut cannot be seen.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2014)

I remember when people said the Juubito image was shopped and the quality was as good as this.

I wouldn't say it's 100% confirmed, but I'd believe it.

Sasuke does seem to be suspended in air because gravity would be either (a) dragging his body down on the blade, or (b) Madara's strength wouldn't be enough to hold him up, and he'd be on the ground. There is also the fact that Sasuke's legs are positioned in a standing stance, and you can see struggle marks all around his body.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 15, 2014)

vered said:


> sasuke looks like suspended mid air. when pierced by Madara assuming its not genjutsu.
> is it Rinnegan power?


It is either the attraction power from the Rinnengan, or Sasuke charged Madara and failed. 


At least, it looks like that.


----------



## Agony (Jan 15, 2014)

pic shows how fake the death is.


----------



## Crane (Jan 15, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Not sure if legit





*Attention to all Sasuke haters*

Hit your favourite sneaker stores and clubs. Get wasted. Put it all on my tab. Its gonna be a good day. Madara shuts the asshole up for once.​


----------



## auem (Jan 15, 2014)

picture seems legit...because i remember seeing similar type of 'sideway' sword thurst previously...


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2014)

Or izanami but it fails


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jan 15, 2014)

vered said:


> sasuke looks like suspended mid air. when pierced by Madara assuming its not genjutsu.
> is it Rinnegan power?



My original thoughts were that the only way that picture makes any kind of sense is if suddenly gravity stopped being a thing.

You just reminded me that the Rinnegan does in fact control gravity.

It still looks weird as hell though.


----------



## handsock (Jan 15, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Not sure if legit



My prediction for next chapter after this one. Sasuke Kirin's Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> It looks like they are performing a play where a character is slain by putting the sword between the body and arm at an angle the cut cannot be seen.



Yea that's pretty much exactly what I said.  The sword is definitely not doing more damage to his shirt than to him.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not unless they melded several panels together. Pretty sure that's a new body shot. We've never seen the Hashi face from that angle.



Just checked totally don't have a folder with madara body shots in it.  and you're right.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Probably because he's not trying to hurt him...
> 
> Seems kind of obvious to me.



Interesting. 

What do you suspect Madara's plans are now?


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke could be using Izanagi or Kamui ^______^ That a boy sasuke.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 15, 2014)

For the picture...why is the sky(?) dark??
Was it night during this time in the manga? I don't recall that from the last chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 15, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> If it's legit and he is actually hurt it's Kishi doing his mirroring strategy. Both Nardo and Sauce hurt just to get back up again.



Out of all the characters in this series, Naruto included, Sasuke is the #1 character who powers up mid-battle. If Madara truly has damaged him then surely Sasuke will power up from it. People have been predicting this for a while. But honestly, given the page I say it's similar to what he did in the Itachi battle which was the Snake Bunshin. If not that he's busting out another MS skill. 

It's not something crazy like people might be expecting though. 

This reminds me of when Sasuke stabbed Itachi because he wasn't watching the throne back in the day and people assumed Itachi was out of it. We saw what happened there.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 15, 2014)

Ems  Izanagi and Izanami. Motherfuckers prepare dat anus for Ems > Rinnegan 

CS where you at boy


----------



## vered (Jan 15, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> My original thoughts were that the only way that picture makes any kind of sense is if suddenly gravity stopped being a thing.
> 
> You just reminded me that the Rinnegan does in fact control gravity.
> 
> It still looks weird as hell though.



perhaps he can apply it with the eye directly similar to rinbo hengoku though we still dont know what it is exactly.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

Sarry said:


> For the picture...why is the sky(?) dark??
> Was it night during this time in the manga? I don't recall that from the last chapter.



It was night ever since Naruto fought Obito before the Juubi even came out.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 15, 2014)

Remember what Tobirama said about Uchiha loves too much and it influenced their sharingan? Yeah Naruto's death will caused Sasuke to power up and sauce will go rampage, This chapter will all about bromance.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2014)

As I said earlier in an edit (which some may have missed) there are struggle marks all around Sasuke's body, so it is likely a gravity suspension jutsu of some sort.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke using Kamui  phasing ability. Or Izanagi or Izanami. Any one will make me a happy camper. Muahahahahaa


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

How the fuck are people getting Kamui out of this?


----------



## vered (Jan 15, 2014)

we also dont know if its genjutsu or not.
seems to me like gravity power suspension which means he used deva realm somehow.
perhaps another eye jutsu.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

it's a really bizarre shot. dat anatomy / angle.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 15, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> It was night ever since Naruto fought Obito before the Juubi even came out.



He's right, it should be day.

If it's legit it's probably an art error. Then again Kishi's messed up a few times this arc on what he considers as "day" and "night" so really that isn't anything to go by.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke could be using Izanagi or *Kamui *^______^ That a boy sasuke.


Sasuke isn't man enough for that technique, only Kakashi.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 15, 2014)

Shinra Tensei'ing Sasuke into the blade like a boss… calling it now


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't think it ever turned day.

Yes, this 'night phase' has lasted forever, but I'm sure Kishi will make some symbolism type situation with the sun coming out after the battle.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

How is anyone getting kamui out of this, there is blood on the sword rofl.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

> Sasuke was stabbed by master spots a bitterly disappointed



Babelfish translation of the Chinese description that was posted as well.

I don't know if the last comment is the fan speaking, or a reference to Madara's words.


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Ems  Izanagi and Izanami. Motherfuckers prepare dat anus for Ems > Rinnegan
> 
> CS where you at boy



So now CS IS GOOD...... people telling me I was fucking crazy two yeara ago


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How the fuck are people getting Kamui out of this?



I agree with this.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 15, 2014)

could be real but at the same time has very obvious clues of being fake.

for example: that's the exact same stance, angle and facial expression sauce did vs sm kabuto. Also madara did that exact same hand thrust move in earlier chapters too, sword could just be photoshopped.

or maybe kishi just got lazy and decided to reuse old panels


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2014)

rest in piece sasuke  ????


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke isn't man enough for that technique, only Kakashi.



No man can compare to the power of an Uchiha.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jan 15, 2014)

vered said:


> perhaps he can apply it with the eye directly similar to rinbo hengoku though we still dont know what it is exactly.



I would imagine some kind of move that just straight up negates gravity in a selected area.

Removing gravity suddenly would really disorient your opponent, and make it hard for them to move or gain any kind of momentum. Allowing him the perfect oppurtunity to just skew him.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> No man can compare to the power of an Uchiha.



Pretty sure the line is: Kakashi should be grateful to the Uchiha.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How the fuck are people getting Kamui out of this?



Bromance > your logic


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke dies and itachi comes back


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

t went through the heart and blood though. It's either Izanagi, Izanami or Genjutsu.

Or someone heals him or he pulls CS3 out of the arse. It's still through the heart though.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's right, it should be day.
> 
> If it's legit it's probably an art error.


----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

Sauce got rek'd 

Dat taka bunshin tho


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 15, 2014)

Dat Bansho Tenin, go on Maddy ​


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> could be real but at the same time has very obvious clues of being fake.
> 
> for example: that's the exact same stance, angle and facial expression sauce did vs sm kabuto. Also madara did that exact same hand thrust move in earlier chapters too, sword could just be photoshopped.
> 
> or maybe kishi just got lazy and decided to reuse old panels



Pull these exact stances up?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> t went through the heart and blood though. It's either Izanagi, Izanami or Genjutsu.
> 
> Or someone heals him or he pulls CS3 out of the arse. It's still through the heart though.



Reread my post.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 15, 2014)

Mads showing his great granddaughter how it's done.:ignoramus


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 15, 2014)

The way Sasuke's shirt is being crumpled by the sword suggests that he is kind of getting stabbed there, and it's not just inbetween his arm. It's in that spot because Madara aimed for the heart.


----------



## rubberguy (Jan 15, 2014)

Who is next after sasuke?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Reread my post.




Uh, why? Unless you edited it.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 15, 2014)

rubberguy said:


> Who is next after sasuke?



Sakura 

But seriously, bitches need to die.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't handle this spoiler D:



Chapter needs to come out soon ;__;


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 15, 2014)

If that pic is true, look like boring chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Uh, why? Unless you edited it.



It was edited before you reposted your response. 

Anyway, it went through the heart but there are many options in which Sasuke can get out of this. All Kishi has to do is write one in and it would make sense.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 15, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> If that pic is true, look like boring chapter.



 Sasuke possibly dying is boring?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 15, 2014)

Too bad Sasuke has plot amour I'd be a Madara fan for life if he killed the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Unless they are an amazing Madara fanart, it's legit.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh wow shit is getting real, first Naruto's apparent Death and now Sasuke ? lol


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke activated Amaterasu last time he got pierced. Wonder what he will put out of his sleeve this time. 

Or maybe Kishi will replicate part 1 again. After all, Sasuke have pretty much the same apathetic look as he did when Itachi Genjuraped him in that hotel. Keep Sasuke unconscious until Naruto defeats Madara and then let him awaken and presto, him being in a fit of simmering jealous rage.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 15, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke possibly dying is boring?



I'm not interest with sauce shanenigan.


----------



## calimike (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh boy, Sasuke join Naruto


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It was edited before you reposted your response.



Ah, sorry then.



> Anyway, it went through the heart but there are many options in which Sasuke can get out of this. All Kishi has to do is write one in and it would make sense.



I doubt it's Izanagi / Izanami, unless they don't have one per eye limits now. If there isn't, seems too hax though. There's also CS3 (via Jugo's flesh on his chest), but lolz it was through the heart. Sakura and the slugs are nearby, but lolz it was through the heart.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 15, 2014)

I am starting to think this will be a repeat of the Haku fight
Sasuke seems to be dead -> Naruto Rages -> Magic power -> Enemy gets pushed back..


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2014)

This has to be a genjutsu. Have people forgotten the way Sasuke used to fight during his Hebi days?


----------



## Azula (Jan 15, 2014)

i hear sauce is getting penetrated   ?


----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow people actually think sasuke dying is a possibility?  

His plot armor is like 3 feet thick


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 15, 2014)

Sarry said:


> I am starting to think this will be a repeat of the Haku fight
> Sasuke seems to be dead -> Naruto Rages -> Magic power -> Enemy gets pushed back..



How Narto can rage if he dying as well.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2014)

calimike said:


> Oh boy, Sasuke join Naruto



BRING HOME IZANAGI OR KAMUI. I would rather he phase right through that shit. Way to calm looking for it to really be happening. Definetly has something up his sleeve.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> i hear sauce is getting penetrated   ?





Here you go.



Csdabest said:


> BRING HOME IZANAGI OR KAMUI. I would rather he phase right through that shit. Way to calm looking for it to really be happening. Definetly has something up his sleeve.



How can he phase through it after it already stabbed him? I mean he can but the stab is there, there is blood on the sword and splattering  behind him.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jan 15, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> *Bashou Ten'in*'ing Sasuke into the blade like a boss? calling it now



Fixed.

10 char


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 15, 2014)

The way he has been portrayed it would rather strain Madara's image if he fell for either a bunshin feint or a genjutsu, especially Sasuke's who is a master of neither by Uchiha standards and as for Sasuke using Izanagi that would permanently cost him one of his eyes and whether Kishi would harm his favourite boytoy and moneymaker in such a permanent fashion is highly questionable.

Well, never fear Kishi has given Sasuke his two get back from the dead for free cards again. So whether it's Karin or Juugo who will give up his or her life out of nonsensical loyalty for their abusive overlord doesn't matter. 

And I'm sure Sasuke will awaken the Rinnegan in the process, because it will be revealed that the requirement for the Rinnegan is that an EMS user surpasses death by use of Senju power and both Juugo's and Karin's power originates from there.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jan 15, 2014)

I imagine that we'll get some good feats out of Sasuke in this chapter.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 15, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> This has to be a genjutsu. Have people forgotten the way Sasuke used to fight during his Hebi days?



If it is. Prepare for a full blown wank Itachi session.
Izanagi would be a far better option.

Either way, we won't have to wait anymore than seven days to find out.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

It can't be Genjutsu. Madara has Rinnegan. Unless he's testing him. Like 'you can't fool me'. Which brings to 'why would Sasuke attempt to genjutsu an Uchihahaha of this level'.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 15, 2014)

Rinnegan exists.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> And I'm sure Sasuke will awaken the Rinnegan in the process, because it will be revealed that the requirement for the Rinnegan is that an EMS user surpasses death by use of Senju power and both Juugo's and Karin's power originates from there.





Seraphiel said:


> Pierced by a sword, incoming Hashi DNA



Yeah I agree with that, if it's an actual wound and not dodged some way, that puppy is getting filled with senju DNA.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jan 15, 2014)

Why are people talking about Sasuke getting Kamui?


----------



## Azula (Jan 15, 2014)

would be stupid for madara to get trolled by a genjutsu
would be stupid for sasuke to get hit by his own sword

someone is getting trolled anyway


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Put IpHr0z3nI on suicide watch.



Why ? you do realize this is the beginning of Sasuke's next power up right ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Ah, sorry then.
> 
> I doubt it's Izanagi / Izanami, unless they don't have one per eye limits now. If there isn't, seems too hax though. There's also CS3 (via Jugo's flesh on his chest), but lolz it was through the heart. Sakura and the slugs are nearby, but lolz it was through the heart.



I'm not going to be surprised to see Sasuke go CS3 somehow or some other ridiculous power because of this. Kishi also likes characters getting stabbed near that area it seems. Whether he somehow gets the Rinnegan, CS3, a new Sharingan or we find out Sasuke has some unheard of power no one knows about he's surviving and people will surely be pissed about it since Naruto just tapped out for a good while. It is what it is though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> would be stupid for madara to get trolled by a genjutsu
> would be stupid for sasuke to get hit by his own sword
> 
> someone is getting trolled anyway



Sasuke's sword has worked against him more than for him anyway.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 15, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> i hear sauce is getting penetrated   ?



Certainly wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2014)

lmao sasuke looks just like his brother


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> would be stupid for madara to get trolled by a genjutsu
> would be stupid for sasuke to get hit by his own sword
> 
> someone is getting trolled anyway



Fuck, I can't wait for this chapter.


----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It can't be Genjutsu. Madara has Rinnegan. Unless he's testing him. Like 'you can't fool me'. Which brings to 'why would Sasuke attempt to genjutsu an Uchihahaha of this level'.



Sauce uses genjutsu to create openings, if it is genjutsu then it's probably just a distraction


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2014)

it doesn't mean madara got "trolled" in it either

sasuke and itachi kept using genjutsus despite knowing damn well they were both in one.


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2014)

The spoiler pictures makes me want to hope for Sasuke's death but I know better than to hope for such a thing. 

Won't believe that he will die until I see it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

I still think that if it was a genjutsu, the damage would actually be legitimate.

Sasuke would be dumb as bricks to genjutsu Madara into thinking he didn't even hit him in a vital area.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 15, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> lmao sasuke looks just like his brother



Since when did Itachi look like a pansy getting owned by Mads?


----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

Incoming 4 chapter genjutsu staring contest complete with flashbacks


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2014)

Dream said:


> The spoiler pictures makes me want to hope for Sasuke's death but I know better than to hope for such a thing.
> 
> Won't believe that he will die until I see it.



If Sauce dies HarryxMolly dies, mark my words!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah get out of here with that Dream :curse. 

This will be interesting. Can't wait to see Sasuke throw everything at this guy.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm not going to be surprised to see Sasuke go CS3 somehow or some other ridiculous power because of this. Kishi also likes characters getting stabbed near that area it seems. Whether he somehow gets the Rinnegan, CS3, a new Sharingan or we find out Sasuke has some unheard of power no one knows about he's surviving and people will surely be pissed about it since Naruto just tapped out for a good while. It is what it is though.



I just doubt because we're still in the volume with the tailed beasts. Kishi has been horribly bad with pacing, but the thing that has been consistent is this: he leaves one thing per volume.



Krippy said:


> Sauce uses genjutsu to create openings, if it is genjutsu then it's probably just a distraction



Itachi VS Sasuke yes, but we're at a whole new level now.


----------



## Peo (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke's close to death, gets healed, gets Rinnegan, period


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 15, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Wow people actually think sasuke dying is a possibility?
> 
> His plot armor is like 3 feet thick



I don't see how people find the notion of Sasuke dying funny in a manga where the Rinnegan exists. 

It's such an easy way to get cheap "deaths" in your series just to build up tension, only to revive them later on. Kishi's already done this with Kakashi and Gaara.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2014)

If true seems naruto and sasuke are getting taken out for a bit to make the situation seem even more hopeless then it is. As well as for madara to be able to activate his genjutsu with no inturruption.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Even if it only lasts for a few chapters, MT would be epic.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 15, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Incoming 4 chapter genjutsu staring contest complete with flashbacks



NEVER!!!


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

Peo said:


> Sasuke's close to death, gets healed, gets Rinnegan, period



I don't want this shit.



PikaCheeka said:


> Even if it only lasts for a few chapters, MT would be epic.



I want this shit.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Even if it only lasts for a few chapters, MT would be epic.



I want the RTN universe in the manga


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2014)

It will be rather annoying to see Naruto powerless without Kurama, that is if Kishi really wants to go the route of Naruto having the Kyuubi ripped out of him.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh yea, didnt Madara say he awakened his Rinnengan on his Deathbed ? Incoming Rinnegan Sasuke


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2014)

Peo said:


> Sasuke's close to death, gets healed, gets Rinnegan, period



I hate how likely this is. 

Anyways, Sasuke vs Madara should be fun.


----------



## Azaleia (Jan 15, 2014)

I trust in the little Uchiha boy and there's no way Kishi would let him die like that. Sasuke didn't show anything but disrespect towards Maddy, so what if Sauce stars spamming genjutsu?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Since when did Itachi look like a pansy getting owned by Mads?



C

literally expressionless when he got "stabbed"

to be fair there was a moment where he went, "Guh." So good at pulling veils ^__^.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

Someone translated the text. Mercifully stabbed by Sasuke's blade...!!!

Mercifully?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It can't be Genjutsu. Madara has Rinnegan. Unless he's testing him. Like 'you can't fool me'. Which brings to 'why would Sasuke attempt to genjutsu an Uchihahaha of this level'.


Is the rinnegan somehow immune to genjutsu? Any who, this is impossible to see through as the only time one is aware it's a genjutsu is........

But anyways. Not that we know Sasuke is in the chapter, I'm curious as to what led up to the final scene.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2014)

It says mercifully stabbed by sasukea blade. Does it mean madara went easy on him and just injured when he could have killed him?


----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Itachi VS Sasuke yes, but we're at a whole new level now.


He's actually used genjutsu that way in all of his fights


ShinobisWill said:


> I don't see how people find the notion of Sasuke dying funny in a manga where the Rinnegan exists.
> 
> It's such an easy way to get cheap "deaths" in your series just to build up tension, only to revive them later on. Kishi's already done this with Kakashi and Gaara.


way too sudden and unbelievable.  Sauce doesn't have a scratch on him (other than the shank) and I've seen this too many times to believe otherwise.


shadowmaria said:


> NEVER!!!


----------



## Lace (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm willing to bet it probably says mercilessly but they screwed up the translation


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Google, babelfish, and this translation all say radically different things for the Chinese script....

Or did someone translate the Japanese page?


----------



## Sora (Jan 15, 2014)

wait weren't naruto and sasuke supposed to fight later
and it can't happen if sasuke is dead
my theory is just this is a lazy excuse for Kishimoto to give Sasuke a power up


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 15, 2014)

Seems like a message from a certain someone saying you're a tard is true, this is my last reply to you, and I won't even put effort into it.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yes, because a no eyed Madara presented anything of worth to take your argument here, seriously? Less opinion, more manga facts good sir.



A wood dragon ends Sasuke, Mokujin rapes



> Can you confirmed that? I don't recall seeing Sasuke since.


Naruto in SM with enhanced durability said it, Sasuke was there.



> And Madara's words mean little considering what WE AS READERS ALREADY KNOW. Please read the manga, and stop wasting both of our times. We got enough cosign regarding Sasuke to know where he stands among the Uchiha.



Still seeing statement from Oro, not Madara himself, recycling stuff huh? Irrelevant



> Madara "Gravel" statement means little, when we ALREADY GOT CONFIRMATION THAT Sasuke does possess the potential to surpass Madara.
> Madara "Gravel" statement means little, when HE'S PULLING OUT HIS GREATEST HITS, IN A FULL DAY FLAT.



Confirmation from Oro? This again? Hardly anything and posses potential doesn't mean you'll meet it. 
Greatest hits *with the help of Nardo chakra* Kewl.



> That "Gravel" sure seems to be Madara did first with Susano'o look easy. So are you going to continue to play on a single mans opinion or are you going to graduate to reading the manga as it was intended.



I can't understand from the grammar


> Where did I implicate him being inferior to Sasuke? I merely arbitrated Sasuke is 1-0, mate. Unless you can validate your "HE BURNED SASUKE" claim.



Since my original claim that MAdara is stronger than Sasuke, you argued against my point buddy. Still that 1-0? Lmao


> Doesn't even know about Madara's prime? And once again YOU NEED TO READ BEFORE YOU SPEAK.



Doesn't know


> Orochimaru seems to know about Madara. He did the research.
> Note those key little words "All the information he gathered" right? And let's just see how much research Oro, did.
> Exhibit: A, B, C
> 
> Not that all of Kabuto's theories stem from his and Oro's research. If anyone has the 411 regarding these Uchiha potential it's Oro. He was the first to arbitrate that Sasuke's eye potential eclipsed Itachi's etc. etc.



"Seem" is not fact, you're guessing right now. Kabuto who had every knowledge Oro has about Madara didn't even know about EMS Madara potential, not even mokuton now since Oro was dead and didn't know.



> Now the better question is what does Madara know about Sasuke? When you can answer that, maybe, just maybe, you can get on the score board, mate.



Through black Zetsu. Ever wondered why Madara knows about Obito's weakness in senjutsu and how he knows Naruto defeated him despite fighting Hashi far away? Zetsu fed him intel up until that point.
"Maybe"? Lmao



> Losing grace in a fight still doesn't debunk what happened. You arbitrated that Madara didn't want to hurt Sasuke, but where you seem to have trouble is validating Madara could have done so without his eyes?



Losing grace is the reason it happened.
Juubi-sized katon or mokuton rapes




> And unfortunately for you, Madara hasn't utilized Mokuton in a hot minute. The thirst is strong in you.



Is that your argument? He has it end of this shitty statement



> The bottom line is 1-0. The bottom line is SASUKE BEEN RELIVING MADARA'S GREATEST HITS, with little to no training required. The only person who's shitted on the other is Sasuke. Madara being stronger is irrelevant, if he's yet to even injure him.


Reliving with Kyyubi's chakra help, k
Didn't want to fight Sasuke but already burned him with katon. 




> What does the rods being there have to do with anything? Bottom line is that Madara is 0-1 against Sasuke, deal with it.



Can't counter? Madara did it you brought out this point first



> Again, you lack in the "READING THE MANGA" department.
> 
> Hashi's regeneration didn't get back his missing arm. Therefore your pic, is worthless.



Would still healed. And considering Hashi's regen is the same as Tsunade's which was stated by Tsunade herself, he can regenerate limbs. He took Zetsu arm to be quick and to get the eye already in the arm.



> And that's thanks to a certain Zetsu, right?



Zetsu gave him an arm, not the full body regen. 



> And none of your points are checking out Mr.
> Sasuke was unconscious with all his limbs intact, right?
> Sasuke wasn't bleeding from multiple wounds.



Means shit when you're unconscious and gonna get killed. Missing and arm and bleeding doesn't, can still get away and will regen overtime



> Being bias, hardly. I just think being unconscious is a much better position than LOSING A LIMB. You can recover from unconsciousness without missing a beat, the same can't be said for missing a limb, right?



And gets killed when unconscious, lmao



> And what of his multiple usage was unwise, considering not using it would have resulted in death?



Well then you can't blame him using it to his struggle since he needs that shit to survive. Lmao



> And you're still not on the scoreboard.



You're not bright, you're dense

I'm done, you don't have to admit anything it's cool I know it's not a big deal to admit. I have a feeling doing that will hurt your feelings


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 15, 2014)

Dream said:


> I hate how likely this is.
> 
> Anyways, Sasuke vs Madara should be fun.



it's going to be fun because Sasuke will get owned

I'm still waiting for Super Rasegenki Dama!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Tobirama versus Madara.

Goodbye Tobirama. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

I know Sasuke has used Genjutsu in his other fights. The point is, we're not at other fights.  Why would Sasuke attempt to Genjutsu someone like Madara. There are better ways to create openings.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 15, 2014)

Gabe said:


> It says mercifully stabbed by sasukea blade. Does it mean madara went easy on him and just injured when he could have killed him?



I think we're still in the actual did Sasuke even get stabbed phase, mate. We won't be able to confirm anything until next chapter.


----------



## Deatz (Jan 15, 2014)

I predict side boob shot of Hashi-boob.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, it's already in that spoiler pic?


----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

Why not? Since when is madara immune to genjutsu? 

It's unlikely but still a possibility


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

someone kill the guy who posted on the spoiler thread.



Krippy said:


> Why not? Since when is madara immune to genjutsu?



It's just... supid. It's Madara, the most powerful Uchiha ever... and Sasuke uses genjutsu? Like that one thing his clan is so good at seing through? Especially Sasuke, who's Genjutsu isn't what he's most powerful at.

It reminds me of the Kakashi vs Obito shot. If it's genjutsu, then this is as bad as bunshin feint. It's losing its coolness when it's used for this type of cheap shot drama. :\


----------



## Gortef (Jan 15, 2014)

vered said:


> sasuke looks like suspended mid air.



Not only that but the lines almost suggest that Madara is sliding the sword back and forth on his chest... how gruesome is that?


----------



## Weapon (Jan 15, 2014)

Tobirama V Madara


----------



## Cord (Jan 15, 2014)

Really rooting for a Madara vs Sasuke battle here. It's been a while since we've seen a one on one battle between two Uchihas. They admittedly elicit some of the most exciting battles in the series. Please let it happen Kishi.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice seeing you Tobirama : /.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

Gortef said:


> Not only that but the lines almost suggest that Madara is *sliding the sword back and forth on his chest*... how gruesome is that?



Not sure whether to  or


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm just waiting for all the "NaruSaku confirmed" posts.


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2014)

Wait.... karin did something to sasuke......sasuke has juugi chakra....... madara awakened rennigan before death..... je had senju dna..... and karin is uzumaki.... uzumaki are senju.....


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 15, 2014)

RIP SASUKE


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder what stupid bullshit excuse Kishi will give for Tobirama to not attack Madara before Naruto's Kyuubi was taken. 

Obvious it's not good enough since Tobirama was apparently fighting Madara this chapter but on the last page it's Madara and Sasuke.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

I have said this before and I'll say it again. If it's Rinnegan I'm going to destroy my desk.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 15, 2014)

Doubting Sauce got legitimately stabbed.


----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> someone kill the guy who posted on the spoiler thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itachi was easily the greatest genjutsu user alive at the time, and that didn't stop him 

It's silly in a sense , but you can't completely rule out the possibility.

Oh and fuck rinnegan. Ugly ass spiral shit 

Sauce don't need none of dat


----------



## auem (Jan 15, 2014)

what bothers me if mangabird had already cleaned the pages a hour ago,shouldn't we have the chapter by now.?..or they just managed to get the last page..?


----------



## Azaleia (Jan 15, 2014)

無慈悲な "Mujihi na" : Heartless, mercyless.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 15, 2014)

If this is legit Madara did more damage to NaruSasu in 2 chapters than the villains did in 100 chaps and failed.

Mother of ​


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke is dying and I am like "meh" cause we know it aint real . ....... wait, oro ia gonna enter next chapter with my fav char
.. karin 


Or maybe the pink thing ck


----------



## Hermaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice, just wanted to check if the newest chapter was out. Then I got spoiled what happend in the end of the chapter >.>

Now it's happening. Both Naruto and Sasuke is in great danger. Which one of them, will Sakura save?


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I wonder what stupid bullshit excuse Kishi will give for Tobirama to not attack Madara before Naruto's Kyuubi was taken.
> 
> Obvious it's not good enough since Tobirama was apparently fighting Madara this chapter but on the last page it's Madara and Sasuke.



maybe madara took care of him before stabbing sasuke


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2014)

Hermaeus said:


> Nice, just wanted to check if the newest chapter was out. Then I got spoiled what happend in the end of the chapter >.>
> 
> Now it's happening. Both Naruto and Sasuke is in great danger. Which one of them, will Sakura save?



You just gave me a disturbing thought. I HOPE what I just thought about doesn't happen. o.m.g. -__-.

man i don't know how these guys are going to beat madara either if he just easily slapped around both of the main guys


----------



## auem (Jan 15, 2014)

so if Tobirama fighting Madara,where did Sauce got 'owned'...?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Itachi was easily the greatest genjutsu user alive at the time, and that didn't stop him



Yeah, but that was just the... how to put it, the foreplay. It was nii-san . This is Madara.



> It's silly in a sense , but you can't completely rule out the possibility.



That's true, Kishi hasn't been that much lately.



> Oh and fuck rinnegan. Ugly ass spiral shit  Sauce don't need none of dat



IKR.  I'll fucking cry.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> You can get your replacement here:



I have about five tables at my house I can write on. That's not the problem.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 15, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> maybe madara took care of him before stabbing sasuke



Yeah that's what I'm saying. We're going to get some stupid excuse from Tobirama saying something like "I was waiting for my chance" or "I was prepping this for Madara" and then we'll come to see Madara still toss him aside to move onto stabbing Sasuke.

It's a bullshit excuse that doesn't help.


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, at least we get narugaara as opposed to narusasu. Both are shit but I am surprised that no narusasu scenes showed up so far


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> Well, at least we get narugaara as opposed to narusasu. Both are shit but I am surprised that no narusasu scenes showed up so far



Naw. SN fans will say "Oh Sasuke reacted to Naruto's death so he must be in love."


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw. SN fans will say "Oh Sasuke reacted to Naruto's death so he must be in love."



I have a great laugh over the comments made in that chapter where he slashed Naruto's portrait. tumblr is so priceless.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 15, 2014)

So Sasuke got stabbed, huh.

Lemme do a prediction of how it's gonna turn out.:

Madara stabbed Sasuke and is gloating.

But suddenly, Sasuke turns to crows or someshit. It turns out it's just a Genjutsu.

And Madara's all,

"Dafuq?! You can't Genjutsu ME!"

And then Sasuke's all,

"These are Itachi's eyes, bitch. Tsukuyomi! "




Calling it now.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 15, 2014)

Troll time...

I'm going to laugh if we get 10+ pages of flashback, and the only portion of the chapter that moves ahead is the last page.


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw. SN fans will say "Oh Sasuke reacted to Naruto's death so he must be in love."



Good point.

Though, it would be awesome for the future if sasuke didnt react at all


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 15, 2014)

I feel bad for Tobirama he is about to get wrecked


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jan 15, 2014)

I know it's probably a ways off, but I can't wait to see that moment when Naruto stomps Madara. You know it's going to happen, even if he has to have a bunch of help in doing so.

Oh, interesting point mentioned by someone else. Sasuke doesn't have just any eyes; he has Itachi's eyes. There might be some hidden potential or capability in there somewhere that potentially allows Sasuke to maybe utilize something in Itachi's ability set to help turn the tables against Madara. Itachi's version of Tsukuyomi would be mighty damn useful in this fight. That is if Madara isn't much too powerful for it to even be effective.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Troll time...
> 
> I'm going to laugh if we get 10+ pages of flashback, and the only portion of the chapter that moves ahead is the last page.



Spoiler says Tobirama versus Madara.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

getting food and the canon in d cd for this momentous occasion. the death of the sauce, but not really.



Nikushimi said:


> So Sasuke got stabbed, huh.
> 
> Lemme do a prediction of how it's gonna turn out.:
> 
> ...



Ahah dat rage.  I'm okay with Genjutsu if it goes precisely like this.


----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

Genjutsu gg


----------



## KingBoo (Jan 15, 2014)

even though we know sauske is in the end, ok, i have to say that the image of a villain actually destroying the good guys feels great


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 15, 2014)

If Sasuke is only featured this chapter on the final scene, then it's most definitely a genjutsu. Most likely building up another Sasuke vs. Madara skirmish.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> If Sasuke is only featured this chapter on the final scene, then it's most definitely a genjutsu. Most likely building up another Sasuke vs. Madara skirmish.



If it's a genjutsu why didn't Sasuke get stabbed in a more vital area?


----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

Is the heart not a vital spot?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 15, 2014)

He got stabbed in the heart. 

That's pretty damn vital.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Is the heart not a vital spot?



Is your heart under your armpit?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If it's a genjutsu why didn't Sasuke get stabbed in a more vital area?



He's being stabbed in the heart.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I have said this before and I'll say it again. If it's Rinnegan I'm going to destroy my desk.



Post a video if you do



Hermaeus said:


> Now it's happening. Both Naruto and Sasuke is in great danger. Which one of them, will Sakura save?



Slugs can save them both

ck



PikaCheeka said:


> Naw. SN fans will say "Oh Sasuke reacted to Naruto's death so he must be in love."



Everything Sasuke and Naruto do to or against each other means they are in love 





IpHr0z3nI said:


> If Sasuke is only featured this chapter on the final scene, then it's most definitely a genjutsu. Most likely building up another Sasuke vs. Madara skirmish.





I. need. more. Sasuke.


----------



## Azula (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Krippy (Jan 15, 2014)

I guess it's a matter of perspective then

The heart's pretty Damn close to the left armpit


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2014)

The J-Stars scan was already leaked, so the chapter should be out soon.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is your heart under your armpit?



That line on Sasuke's arm isn't his arm pit, that's a wrinkle in his shirt being made by the sword plunged in his heart area. 

His arm/shoulder is after that line.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Jan 15, 2014)

lol, Sasuke got one paneled.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If it's a genjutsu why didn't Sasuke get stabbed in a more vital area?



Uhhh Madara appears to have stabbed him through the .
Any who, your assessment doesn't make since, as the area has little to do with whether something is a genjutsu or not.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jan 15, 2014)

eternal izanagi


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 15, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> He got stabbed in the heart.
> 
> That's pretty damn vital.



He's like Davy Jones, a heartless wretch


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2014)

No script ? Disappointing !


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Uhhh Madara appears to have stabbed him through the .
> Any who, your assessment doesn't make since, as the area has little to do with whether something is a genjutsu or not.



Wow is my heart out of place because I swear it is not 6 inches below my left armpit.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

Kishi fucked up anatomy in high school.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, this is Madara's day. He drags the Kyubi from Naruto, stabs Sasuke, and is playable in J-Stars.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 15, 2014)

Karin got this ​


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is your heart under your armpit?



Well, it look like Sasuke's shirt is folding due to something touching it sharply. If it was going through his armpit then his shirt would look more smooth.

As to it not looking like a stab to the heart could be due to Kishi making weird angles sometimes.

That said even a genjutsu master like Itachi could be put under a genjutsu if only for a moment. 

It wouldn't even surprise me if they are both in each other genjutsu LOL. Hopefully that wouldn't last long as this sort of genjutsu that the Uchiha bros were using during their fight wasn't so exciting IMO.

Better for some paralyzing genjutsu instead or maybe some sort of projections that could be used like a bunshin feint...


----------



## ch1p (Jan 15, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Karin got this ​



Yeah, she's gonna yell 'i want to be stabbed too'.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah that's what I thought..awk moment incoming.


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2014)

Karin's entire life has been for this moment.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Jan 15, 2014)

and btw , sasuke can't unlock the rinnegan when he is younger , bc madara unlocked when he was near-death  or near-old , sasuke is only 16 years old , if kishimoto pulls that , then i might quit reading the manga


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 15, 2014)

Gawd, I need to post my fan art I drew months ago after this chapter ;P

Now I'm staying up JUST for the chapter. 

It can't come soon enough.


Funny thought, I thought it was near his armpit too...though of course it has to be the heart :amazed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2014)

Karin probably wants to rub herself all over poor Madara by now though now that he is shirtless.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2014)

A Simple bit will not save him this time


----------



## Lyanna (Jan 15, 2014)

New chapter is out 
area


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2014)

[sp]





Arles Celes said:


> Well, it look like Sasuke's shirt is folding due to something touching it sharply. If it was going through his armpit then his shirt would look more smooth.
> 
> As to it not looking like a stab to the heart could be due to Kishi making weird angles sometimes.
> 
> ...



  I love how Narutoforums just disects every little detail in the manga 



Jane Crocker said:


> Karin's entire life has been for this moment.



 Maybe . . . (although she missed her chance at punching Sasuke at the reunion)



hawkeye91 said:


> and btw , sasuke can't unlock the rinnegan when he is younger , bc madara unlocked when he was near-death  or near-old , sasuke is only 16 years old , if kishimoto pulls that , then i might quit reading the manga



Good Luck With That



Norngpinky said:


> Gawd, I need to post my fan art I drew months ago after this chapter ;P



WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?



PikaCheeka said:


> Karin probably wants to rub herself all over poor Madara by now though now that he is shirtless.



*PikaCheeka* probably wants to rub herself all over poor Madara by now though now that he is shirtless.

FTFY 


[/sp]


----------



## Milkomeda (Jan 15, 2014)

The manga stream link I posted has the entire chapter and the translation is better


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2014)

wow...tobirama smh. i had a feeling that happened -_-.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2014)

area

I KNEW IT!  I FUCKING KNEW IT!


----------



## hawkeye91 (Jan 15, 2014)

Tobirama was a classless backstabber Madara confirmed


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh boy, exciting chapter! Can't wait to see what Hashirama gave Sasuke, and what Kishi has in store for Naruto.


----------



## Ababu (Jan 15, 2014)

so sasuke TNJ madara coming..... .... and yes it was funny how gaara just took naruto and fled from the scene.. good... an OP naruto coming soon enough... after all the hero enters last to save the day .. let's begin the uzumaki naruto chroncles all over again....


----------



## Rika24 (Jan 15, 2014)

is anyone else thinking that Sasuke was a genjutsu created by Tobirama? because Sasuke was talking with Hashirama...


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Jan 15, 2014)

Rika24 said:


> is anyone else thinking that Sasuke was a genjutsu created by Tobirama? because Sasuke was talking with Hashirama...



It was a flashback. Black borders mean memories, Sasuke was remembering what Hashi told him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke's time is here. 

Very hyped.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 15, 2014)

So Hashirama gave Sasuke something to stop Madara without killing him but I have the feeling that Sasuke will fail to stop Madara this way and Naruto with his new power up will save Sasuke and the others and will defeat Madara once and for all.
(Maybe this whole thing will be similar to the Aizen's battle).
Well,I was expecting something better from this chapter but I suppose the best for last.


----------



## Exuto (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol no one cares for bee 0.o


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 15, 2014)

My only gripe with this chapter is that the biju were sealed....AGAIN  everything else was fine. I see Sasuke getting a Vegeta-style ass kicking from Madara next week


----------



## Klona (Jan 15, 2014)

What did Zetsu mean by "I'll head out immediately"?

What Marada said at the end was weird.
It's like he's talking to Obito.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2014)

*Fictional Social Injustice*

Being a Sasuke fan/sympathizer, I get so mad thinking of how Sasuke feels saying those words to Hashirama "Why as me, an Uchiha?"  as he knows how deeply he is hated simply because he is Uchiha.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Jan 15, 2014)

*yawn*

Another week.
Wake me when Oro gets here.

May as well make Madara expend every ounce of power he has left with the Senjuu Brothers gone. He's a little too powerful to screw with at the moment.

Though that Senjuu power-up Sasuke got is going to be a pain in the ass to deal with.

He's patient. He's a watcher.


----------



## Klue (Jan 15, 2014)

Madara raped both Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## KonohaGreenBeast (Jan 15, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Being a Sasuke fan/sympathizer, I get so mad thinking of how Sasuke feels saying those words to Hashirama "Why as me, an Uchiha?"  as he knows how deeply he is hated simply because he is Uchiha.



Poor little Sasuke   That fucktard isn't hated because he is an Uchiha but because he is a traitor,selfish and egocentric!Anyway,no point explaining this to a Sasuke fanboy/girl....And how the hell do you sympathise with his cause?Your brother murdered your whole family too?And why is that a reason to do all this crazy shit he did?


----------



## Sin3dd (Jan 15, 2014)

Neither Naruto or Sasuke will die. At least Naruto is not a Jinchuuriki anymore.
This suspense is for nothing, after all...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 15, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> My only gripe with this chapter is that the biju were sealed....AGAIN



IKR? 

We_ just _saved these bastards

INB4 the rehashing


----------



## Klue (Jan 15, 2014)

So.... did Madara halt Sasuke's movements - suspending him in midair - with a new Deva Realm ability, or right-eye Mangekyou Sharingan?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 15, 2014)

i will paste a comment that i saw on reddit here:

"This is quite poetic.

Gaara trying to save a dying Naruto, not only whom he once tried to kill but who once saved him similarly after having his Bijuu extracted.

Hashirama giving Sasuke a jutsu to stop Madara without force, Sasuke of all people who relies entirely on power and fighting skill to overcome any opponents with zero capability for "talk-no-jutsu" lol.

Tobirama telling Madara not to kill an Uchiha whom he did not trust and bears a resemblance to Izuna whom he killed.

And Madara aiming to kill the only other member of his precious clan in order to bring an end to a world of seemingly contradictory beliefs in which only a war could unite bitter former enemy ninja villages to form the alliance.

It's very fitting. I like it."


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 15, 2014)

no one does those last panel moments like Madara 


Klona said:


> What did Zetsu mean by "I'll head out immediately"?
> 
> What Marada said at the end was weird.
> It's like he's talking to Obito.


i interpreted it as him saying he was leaving to assist BZ in keeping Obito's body functional.



hawkeye91 said:


> Tobirama was a classless backstabber Madara confirmed


in not so many words, pretty much. Lead me to thinking he defeated Izuna by doing what he always did best, as a fighter and politician, not necessarily because he was stronger as Hashirama's story might have suggested.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 15, 2014)

hawkeye91 said:


> and btw , sasuke can't unlock the rinnegan when he is younger , bc madara unlocked when he was near-death  or near-old , sasuke is only 16 years old , if kishimoto pulls that , then i might quit reading the manga


and what makes you think that you must be old to awake rinnegan?


----------



## eurytus (Jan 15, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> IKR?
> 
> We_ just _saved these bastards
> 
> INB4 the rehashing



how do you make the plot progress if you don't seal them back? the MEP needs them inside the gedo mazo, not to mention they're problematic on the battlefield. Bijuu bombs kill everyone in its path.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> and what makes you think that you must be old to awake rinnegan?


possibly because Madara didn't awaken it immediately after transplanting Hashirama's DNA to himself. And as an EMS user, Madara's powers were well beyond Sasuke's current lvls when he did that.


----------



## Naiki (Jan 15, 2014)

I wish Kishi would give us some chapter specials! I'm ready for this thing to end already.


----------



## Klue (Jan 16, 2014)

Agreed. I'm not really in the mood to wait for VIZ's release.


----------



## Sagitta (Jan 16, 2014)

Man... Naruto.... This is crappy... It was so conflicting it made we want to stop reading this manga haha!


----------



## Klona (Jan 16, 2014)

I just realized the eye Madara was "nurturing" is Sasuke's eyes.
Sasuke will probably get angry at Madara for trying to pluck out his eyes because of his precious Nee-san's eyes then magically awaken the Rinnegan. 

Oh, then Madara (along with Tobirama) are Shinra Tensei'd.


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2014)

That would be funny


----------



## Klue (Jan 17, 2014)

Klona said:


> I just realized the eye Madara was "nurturing" is Sasuke's eyes.
> Sasuke will probably get angry at Madara for trying to pluck out his eyes because of his precious Nee-san's eyes then magically awaken the Rinnegan.
> 
> Oh, then Madara (along with Tobirama) are Shinra Tensei'd.



Troll of the century.


----------

